# "You know you drive a 1.8t when...."



## BrandonC (Feb 14, 2001)

The first power mod you buy gives you 45 horsepower.
After that first mod, you won't buy any anything else unless it gives you more than 10 horsepower.
You speed up to merge into traffic from an on-ramp, then start to shift into 5th gear but realize that you're already in 5th gear.
Your friend who drives an RSX Type-S threatens to sue you for whiplash after he takes your car for a test drive.
You agree that, without a doubt, a chipped 1.8t is *the* fastest object in the known universe.
[edit] From H20Wolf -- "The first thing you ask another 1.8t'er when you meet them is 'Are you chipped yet?'" [/edit]
Anyone else?


[Modified by BrandonC, 3:04 PM 3-13-2002]


----------



## jweltydotcom (Jul 22, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BrandonC)*

how about:
when you think Billy T is a GOD


----------



## Mr_gimble (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (jweltydotcom)*

he he he he he I'm always trying to shift into 5th when I already am in 5th. he he he he he


----------



## 1.8Dub (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Mr_gimble)*

or when u get a ticket after 2 weeks of owning the car


----------



## H2O WOLF (Mar 30, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BrandonC)*

Haha, nice list http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
You get a new car and all your car-loving friends will say is "are you chipped yet?".


----------



## Blade (Oct 26, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (H2O WOLF)*

...............the mustang owner behind you can't figure out what the hell just happened


----------



## Boostcreep (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BrandonC)*

You where the MAF and DV are and can explain how to change them in your sleep...


----------



## stone (Mar 23, 1999)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BrandonC)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
nought said


----------



## BlownVDub (Apr 22, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Blade)*

...you go to a forum every day to talk about it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Srexy (Aug 3, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Boostcreep)*

Your wife accuses you of regressing to 18yr old behaviour when you're knocking on 40


----------



## Gambit (Apr 4, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BrandonC)*

HOw about you keep looking for 6th because you just wanna shift


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (1.8Dub)*

quote:[HR][/HR]or when u get a ticket after 2 weeks of owning the car







[HR][/HR]​or when you lose your license after a month of owning the car!!!


----------



## stuex (Feb 18, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BrandonC)*

The sound of rrrrrrrrrrRRRRR... FSHHHHH... RRRRRRRRRRR gives you a stiffy.
Mustangs in the rear view mirror may appear closer than they are.
You check every golf/jetta/nb to see if it's in the club.
A V6 engine just isn't appealing anymore.
You want to dyno your car after tightening the hoses on your dv.
You'd consider 150octane fuel and 50lbs of boost if there was a chip available.
You shout out "Warp speed Mr Sulu" before hitting the gas.


----------



## JLJetta (Nov 24, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BrandonC)*

When someone tells you they just drove a hot car ( McLaren, John Force's drag car, Schumacher's Ferrari, ) you respond.. "Yea, that's pretty fast.. but my car's faster".


----------



## Pannikattk (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (JLJetta)*

...when you park somewhere and find yourself staring back at your car in admiration (or obsession) as you walk away...I almost got hit by a mini van in a mall parking lot once due to this phenomena!!


----------



## Boostcreep (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Pannikattk)*

When you walk away from your car and people tell them it's still running and you say "I know, it's turbo, I need to let it cool down"


----------



## phatplat (Nov 4, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Pannikattk)*

....when you started buying parts befor you had the car, cause you know the tales the elders tell.....


----------



## Bobby Digital (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Mr_gimble)*

quote:[HR][/HR] he he he he he I'm always trying to shift into 5th when I already am in 5th. he he he he he[HR][/HR]​ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KrautFed (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BrandonC)*

...rice boys start telling you how to mod your car, with my favorite "Dude, Get a Blow Off Valve"
...V6's and even V8's wont race you because of the word "turbo" even when you tell them you only have one $500 mod.
...You return to your parked 1.8T to find drool on it


----------



## AudiTTq (Oct 4, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (KrautFed)*

-(after hearing the Forge DV hiss) "Um....I think your car is breathing"
-WOW!!! You have twin turbos under there?
-Cool, my old 5000 had a 5 cylinder too(5V badge cover on the engine)
This one is not related to the 1.8.
Officer: What car is this?
ME: Its a TT
Officer: A what??!?!
ME: A TT
Officer: A Tittie?
ME: NO a TT!
Officer: A GT?
Me: Yes a Beetle GT. : : sigh : :


----------



## Boggus (Jul 16, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (AudiTTq)*

When you have a problem and the dealer says it is not defective.


----------



## Phishy (Jul 5, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Boggus)*

...your dealer says to never bring that car in here again


----------



## VDUBBINDizzy (Jul 23, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Boostcreep)*

quote:[HR][/HR]When you walk away from your car and people tell them it's still running and you say "I know, it's turbo, I need to let it cool down"[HR][/HR]​I stopped explaining.


----------



## LoFatCrack (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (VDUBBINDizzy)*

"when you go drive someone else's car and instinctivly go to turn off the ASR button"








Then after you start driving it you immeadiatly start to miss the "pssshhh" sound and think "man this car is slow".


----------



## THE Wuss (Sep 28, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (LoFatCrack)*

you know you drive a 1.8t when.....
you get hit with your monthly car note and insurance bill

















[Modified by THE Wuss, 6:15 PM 3-13-2002]


----------



## steez (Dec 2, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (THE Wuss)*

when other cars ask you if your chipped BEFORE they race ya...


----------



## golfboost (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (steez)*

when your window falls into the door for no reason?
when your engine starts "honking"?
when you go into limp mode?
HAHAHAHAHAHAH
sowweeee!


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (steez)*

when you trade in your 35 year old wife for a 25 year old one because the car rode to harsh and made her neck sore..............


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (steez)*

nice car.. why did you have to ruin it with that badge?


----------



## GetSmurfed (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Gambit)*

quote:[HR][/HR]HOw about you keep looking for 6th because you just wanna shift







[HR][/HR]​Every other day!!!


----------



## SpeedPunk (Sep 13, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (stuex)*

quote:[HR][/HR]You want to dyno your car after tightening the hoses on your dv.
You'd consider 150octane fuel and 50lbs of boost if there was a chip available.
[HR][/HR]​Ahhhhh, yes. This about sums it up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## colin007 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (GetSmurfed)*

lol, i havent even gotten my GTI yet and already have my clear bumber lenses and plans to get chipped


----------



## Anim8R (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BrandonC)*

you buy off on the weakest excuses to drive anywhere . . .
"hey we gota return this video"
"yea, yea, im on it"
(sound of tires churping between shifts down the street)


----------



## surfking (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (colin007)*

Same with me, dont have my Jetta but ordering a bov since it will come in handy when I get the ECU updated with a chip


----------



## turbo 1.8 (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BrandonC)*

Drive it like if you stole it.
When your co-workers afraid to race you, ( dude you pushing 3 times the boost that my super- charged Civic pushing, I'm not racing you dude)
When everyone at work tells the moron with the Grand AM that wants to race you with his V6 (dude don't race him he'll kill you)


----------



## Ken1.8T (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (surfking)*

you accellerate onto the parkway and you catch up to traffic within moments and you say, "whoa"


----------



## 02GTI1.8t (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Anim8R)*

you skip class just to drive your car around.
You make turbo noises in your sleep.


----------



## One Dub Nut (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (surfking)*

You know you own a 1.8T:
When your car starts scaring pedestrians.
When you realize that there are many more finger marks on the ASR button than any other on the dash.
When you purposely go into a higher gear just to hear the turbo spool again.
When names like Chris Green, Billy Tylaska, Gary Handa, and Greg Longie become as common as President Bush, Colin Powell and Dick Cheney.
When you are kicking the ass of a 95 M3 and an 88 M5 at autocross (maybe that's just me







) both in stock form and with only a chip on the car.
When you notice you no longer have a right foot, it has turned into a one-ton piece of lead.
When you scare yourself when the boost comes on.
Patrick


----------



## turbocharged (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (One Dub Nut)*

...When you go drive on a really cold day just to see if your car can possibly get any faster (especially in FL







).
...When you are more than willing to let someone drive it just to see the expression on their face.
...When you eat, breathe, and sleep, VW.
...When your heart skips a beat when you see a worked VW that has anything but a 1.8t badge on the back!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by turbocharged, 7:24 PM 3-13-2002]


----------



## steez (Dec 2, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (turbocharged)*

"you accellerate onto the parkway and you catch up to traffic within moments and you say, "whoa" "
haha good one


----------



## FYGTBUG3 (Jan 25, 2002)

You know you own a 1.8T when
Your at the lights and laugh at other people wanting to race you.
You take the rear veiw mirror out cos your tired of seeing everything behind you
When you wish 1st and 2nd gear would hold...JUST a little better
You hate rain and wet roads, or maybe not...
they only phrase from the fast and furious that really means anything to you is " Seeee Yaaaaa" (chick at race wars)
when taking out the garbage take 3 hours (or is that just me )
Feeling like the odd one out at an import meet feels really COOOL
You need to rotate your tires more often
You just cant quite make up your mind on which chip to buy.
Stage III is all you dream about.
The chick hanging on your car in your dreams is Big and is holding 4 Stieners of Beer in one hand, her name Hiedi, and she is HOT (Its a German thing )
You know the details of every single 1.8T mod, specs, power gains and how much.
Your read every reply in this thread, thinking I was just going to say that too 








Oh yeah and last but not least 














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif














































































You love all of these ^
[Modified by FYGTBUG3, 7:51 PM 3-13-2002]


[Modified by FYGTBUG3, 7:52 PM 3-13-2002]


----------



## 9VW23yrs (Jun 22, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (AudiTTq)*

quote:[HR][/HR]-(after hearing the Forge DV hiss) "Um....I think your car is breathing"
-WOW!!! You have twin turbos under there?
-Cool, my old 5000 had a 5 cylinder too(5V badge cover on the engine)
This one is not related to the 1.8.
Officer: What car is this?
ME: Its a TT
Officer: A what??!?!
ME: A TT
Officer: A Tittie?








ME: NO a TT!
Officer: A GT?
Me: Yes a Beetle GT. : : sigh : :[HR][/HR]​ROTFL now this is funny!


----------



## BrandonC (Feb 14, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (caj1)*

quote:[HR][/HR]nice car.. why did you have to ruin it with that badge?[HR][/HR]​caj -- I don't know if you know steez, but he actually is from "da hood", so he's allowed to put the "Getto" badge on there. His previous car (a Jetta) made more sense with the Getto badge, but someone ran into him. SO, this is the "Getto II".








surfking -- since your sig says you're new here and to help you out, I will. You CAN get a BOV, and it might work right depending on where you get it from, but you don't need one at all. You can either stick with the stock DV (I've had no problems) or you can get a better aftermarket DV (from Forge or Bailey) and not have to worry about check engine lights and limp mode problems.


----------



## JASON GTI (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (1.8Dub)*

THAT IS ME ..REF GETTING A TICKET AFTER TWO WEEKS OF OWNING THE CAR


----------



## steez (Dec 2, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (caj1)*

quote:[HR][/HR]nice car.. why did you have to ruin it with that badge?[HR][/HR]​Because I can. I thought you woulda knew about it by now, its famous =D
wait till next weeks pics... ohhhh man.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BrandonC)*

quote:[HR][/HR]nice car.. why did you have to ruin it with that badge?
caj -- I don't know if you know steez, but he actually is from "da hood", so he's allowed to put the "Getto" badge on there. His previous car (a Jetta) made more sense with the Getto badge, but someone ran into him. SO, this is the "Getto II".







[HR][/HR]​
lol.. ah, ok







I bet I could put "Getto" on mine, too, even though I'm not from "da hood". Now if it said "Ghetto", that might be a different story..
Whatever floats your boat.. nice car anyway!


----------



## Surge (May 7, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (FYGTBUG3)*

You roll on the power in the rain in 2nd, and that wonderful HISSSSS is the sound of dying Michelins.
You roll thru the toll both at 2000 rpm, toss you coins, punch it and that annoying civic Si disappears behind you. Then you shift into third...
You never have to hi-beam anyone to get them to move out of the left lane, you just turn on the fog lights, fade back and punch it. The nose rises so high and you come up behind them so fast they snap out of their coma an pull to the right.
When "finding a hole in traffic" is 6 lane shifts and a 105mph sprint to get ahead of the 18 wheeler.










[Modified by Surge, 10:10 PM 3-13-2002]


----------



## steez (Dec 2, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (caj1)*

the getto is famous


----------



## memnuts (Mar 23, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Surge)*

When your friend yells oh no look your "check engine" light is flashing oh it just went out as you pull away from a stop sign.
You turn the radio off , put the fan up to 4 the heat on all the way and open the pass. side window just to hear the turbo spoll up and down on your way home from work in January
When you see a Civic with what looks to be an intercooler and calmly ask him how much boost he is running and infront of his girlfriend says "I don't have supercharger it's there for show" (true story too







)


----------



## 01silverGTI (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Surge)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
When "finding a hole in traffic" is 6 lane shifts and a 105mph sprint to get ahead of the 18 wheeler.









[Modified by Surge, 10:10 PM 3-13-2002][HR][/HR]​been there, sone that..i bet anyone who lives in the Tampa area knows about the stretch on I-75 South Bound, just after the SR69 exit into brandon, until you pass the 301 exitm the "cop free zone" that is where i hit my max speeds


----------



## luckyguy19 (Sep 18, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BrandonC)*

This is the coolest thread I've ever read, on any board. I almost fell out of my chair laughing, and I don't even own a 1.8t. YET!


----------



## DimcheMKV (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (luckyguy19)*

well get off your A S S and buy one!
You know u own a 1.8 When you have your sunroof, and windows open DURING winter just to hear the Hiss of the turbo
You know when u own a 1.8T cops pull you over and ask you about your car (TRU STORY, still got a ticket tho







cop was cool tho, cuz he bought a vw, I GOT 150 bucks from the dealer! but used it to pay of the ticket! hehe damm!)
hmmm u really know when u own a 1.8t when ur gf complans about her head bobing back and forth every time u accelerate!
U know you own a 1.8T when people who cant really speak good english with heavy acents ask you about your car(german,polish,macedonian,serbian, ahh so on you get the point) 
U know your own a 1.8T when!!!!!! ummm WHEN!!!!!! ummmmmm okie you wash it atleast once a week and wax it atleast once a week! well i do throught








U know when you own a 1.8t when you can keep up with a 2001 Camaro SS(well i really dont think he was trying that hard) on the expressway! hehe
ahh i cant think anymore!!!! all i can think about is how much I LOVE MY CAR
Oww yea, you also know you own a 1.8t when your freind who drives a FORD FOCUS for god shakes talks poop bout your car cuz it looks like a toy car( or in his words a LEGO on wheels!) untill i drove him in it throught







! then the talking stoped


[Modified by DimcheMKV, 5:56 AM 3-14-2002]


----------



## OnTheGreen (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (DimcheMKV)*

You slow down to actually do the speed limit for once and relize how damn slow everyone else is going.


----------



## spooled (Aug 30, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (OnTheGreen)*

When you're racing someone and pulling on them and then realize that you forgot to downshift outta 5th...
when you no longer worry about long high grade hills...
When your boost pressure is greater than your gas mileage


----------



## Crash6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (spooled)*

You know you drive a 1.8T when:
-every purchase that is non-car related takes on a car mod value. 
(What?! A new dining room set costs $4,000? Screw it, we'll eat on th floor. I'm buying a stage III!)
-you give it a name (I hope its not just me)
-you honstly believe your just a little bit faster then every honda on the road
-if more than 5% of your annual income goes to replacing tires
-if you open your hood more than once a day just to look at the engine and map out future mods
-if you hope this thread lasts as long as the wood thread


----------



## 01silverGTI (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Crash6)*

you know you own a 1.8t when..
your average cruising speed is 80 mph...on surface streets, highways, wherever.
when you buy a laptop that is substandard (i.e. a P75 with 40mb a ram like i did), because you know the only thing you will use it for is vag com
when you start researching ways to mount an lcd screen in your car so you can use vag com all the time (see this thread still in progress)http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=270197
when you don't even care about racing anyone anymore, you just drive fast for the hell of it, and if you out accelerate someone, so much the better
when you start thinking about 1.8t transplants in to other vehicles, even non vw ones( soon all cars will have 1.8t's if my plan suceeds MUUUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA)
when you volunteer to pick up the lunch take out food at work everyday
when you hum the theme song to speed racer while you carve your way thru traffic
(this one is GTI specific) when someone tells you about the excessive body roll or the lame shifter in your car you reply "hey, i like a car that makes me work







"
[Modified by 01silverGTI, 5:02 AM 3-14-2002] 


[Modified by 01silverGTI, 5:05 AM 3-14-2002]


----------



## VWTornado (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Blade)*

quote:[HR][/HR]...............the mustang owner behind you can't figure out what the hell just happened







[HR][/HR]​muahahahaha







true, so true.


----------



## BlownVDub (Apr 22, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (VWTornado)*

THIS IS THE BEST POST EVER








...when you are convinced that Dahlbacks Golf is the coolest car in the world
...when you spend money on power first
...you melt your stock tires after about 5000 miles
...your ultimate goal is over 200 hp/liter


[Modified by BlownVDub, 10:20 AM 3-14-2002]


----------



## LoFatCrack (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (surfking)*

When you accidently scream out "1.8 *TTTTTT!!!!* " instead of your wifes name during sex


----------



## LoFatCrack (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (LoFatCrack)*

When you go to partys and introduce your car to your friends before your wife.


----------



## forced fed (Mar 16, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (LoFatCrack)*

one of the best posts i have read in a long time!!!


----------



## forced fed (Mar 16, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (LoFatCrack)*

......when you take your engine cover off and hang it on the dining room wall while you store your car for the winter!!!


----------



## steez (Dec 2, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Crash6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]-every purchase that is non-car related takes on a car mod value. 
(What?! A new dining room set costs $4,000? Screw it, we'll eat on th floor. I'm buying a stage III!)[HR][/HR]​ HAHAHAH Holy poop... soooooo true..


----------



## 1.8wolf (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (spooled)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
When your boost pressure is greater than your gas mileage[HR][/HR]​LOL, Funny but expensive


----------



## Jeckyll (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (steez)*

... when you stop racing mustangs because it's just not very sporting
... when you've willing to admit that a '98 Porsche 911 is going to beat you, but not by much and you've got a set of mods in mind that will make him wish he hadn't wasted all that money on a slow car
... when you give your mother a ride and she says "Oh my good this is worse than taking off in an airplance" (torque rocks!







)
... when your buddy goes for a ride in you car after you have it chipped and after 60' goes "Holy shiitee ... ok take me back I've seen enough". After which he starts making plans to chip his Volvo
All true by the way









<edited for spelling>



[Modified by Jeckyll, 5:42 PM 3-14-2002]


----------



## Msjudgd1 (Mar 20, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Jeckyll)*

....all the rice burners dont even have time to rev their coffee cans because they're in complete " aww " after the blur that just shot past them!


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Msjudgd1)*

someone post the 1.8T pic (nothing can beat the 1.8T)


----------



## MotoMannequin (Aug 2, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (mrkrad)*

...your car is the only thing you own that doesn't have dust on it.
...every trip to the grocery store involves a detour to the car wash.
...you've ruined more toothbrushes on your rear wheels than you have on your teeth.
...your passengers reach for the OH MY GOD handle only to find a sunglasses holder








...you only take your hand off the wheel to a) shift. b) turn off the ASR. c) wave to other 1.8ts.
...when the guy at work with the Dodge V6 asks if your car is quick, you just start laughing








...you get free candy with your new parts


----------



## MotoMannequin (Aug 2, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (DimcheMKV)*

quote:[HR][/HR]U know you own a 1.8T when people who cant really speak good english with heavy acents ask you about your car(german,polish,macedonian,serbian, ahh so on you get the point) [HR][/HR]​LOFL Just this week, Gunter, our sales rep for Sweden was asking me about my car, and started telling me about the '64 Volvo he's restoring! (true story)
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbocharged (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (MotoMannequin)*

...When you reuturn to this thread about 50 times a day to see what other people have said about driving a 1.8t...

This is a SWEEEET thread!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by turbocharged, 7:41 PM 3-14-2002]


----------



## treyrox (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (MotoMannequin)*

-you have explained the need for turbos to breath better(bigger turbo back, intake,...) so many times to your gf that you suddenly come up with things like "hey if humans could find a way to take in air more efficiently they could probably run faster"


----------



## BensBlackGTI (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (treyrox)*

when you enjoy looking in the rearview mirror to see how quickly the cars behind you get small


----------



## WhatBlueVW (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (treyrox)*

quote:[HR][/HR] -you have explained the need for turbos to breath better(bigger turbo back, intake,...) so many times to your gf that you suddenly come up with things like "hey if humans could find a way to take in air more efficiently they could probably run faster"[HR][/HR]​They can, but you get kicked out of the olympics if you use them... Good thing the human body is self modifying, eh?
back on topic:
You eye every other car you line up with at a stoplight, wondering if they will give it a go.
You actively taunt aggressive drivers, and then proceed to blow them away when they take the bait.
You spend a minute or two after every time you drive long distances to "let the turbo cool down", but actually take the time to wipe the grin off off your face as well.
Every once in a while you go: "Damn, do I have stories to tell!" And have to settle for a goofy grin because nobody wants to hear them.
You blow by cops who don't notice the boring compact.
Every once in a while your friends get the "He's about to go off about how cool the 1.8T is again" face, but the first car they test drive when they are looking to buy is a 1.8T.


----------



## jhirsche (Oct 23, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (WhatBlueVW)*

...suddenly everyone else is driving to GD SLOW!, making you wonder why they'd buy such shi++y slow cars!


----------



## steez (Dec 2, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (jhirsche)*

quote:[HR][/HR]You turn the radio off , put the fan up to 4 the heat on all the way and open the pass. side window just to hear the turbo spoll up and down on your way home from work in January[HR][/HR]​HAHAHHSDAFLKJFDH HOLY poop. i DID THIS TODAY!!!


----------



## One Dub Nut (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (steez)*

When you know, off the top of your head, sitting at your computer, what your oil cap says in German.
Bei Olstand uber max!


----------



## Jeckyll (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (One Dub Nut)*

... you think that when you had your car chipped they must have accidentally f**ked the speedo, since there is _no way_ you could really be going that fast, that quickly.
... you firmly believe that anything below 80 hp / cylinder is completely undertuned.
... you wonder why the hell VW isn't yet offering the APR Stage III as a factory option
... you think the term "American Muscle" and "Military Intelligence" have a lot in common



[Modified by Jeckyll, 4:33 AM 3-15-2002]


----------



## soundzero (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Jeckyll)*

You know you drive a 1.8t when
.........You do not miss VR6 anymore.
.........You open the hood just to see "20V Turbo" logo and Smile
.........Take your friends for a ride and say "Dude, have you heard of turbo sound?" then you lower the window and push the car and smile back at your friend like an idiot!







until they say "Dude, can we roll the fcking window now? it's freaking cold"


----------



## fabric8 (Jul 4, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Jeckyll)*

you know you drive a 1.8t when.......
-you don't care that your CEL is on
-you don't think twice about using premium octane fuel, and synthetic oils
-you know what AWD, AWW, AWP, FPR, DV, MAF, ECU, BOV, DP, RP, CAI, N75, HF cat, SSCB, FMIC, CEL, VAG, and block 120 mean.


----------



## Maddave10 (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Mr_gimble)*

quote:[HR][/HR] he he he he he I'm always trying to shift into 5th when I already am in 5th. he he he he he[HR][/HR]​ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bozzza (Feb 11, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Maddave10)*

Or when your window falls out at 2 k, haha


----------



## 98vwgti (Sep 13, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Bozzza)*

i traded my 98 8v for a 00 black 1.8t GTI on the 13th, im gonna get an up or GIAC chip, and a K&N filer probly should i get an aftermarket (greddy etc) bov and an elec. boost controller ... and if i did how high could i turn the boost and keep the trans/clutch/internals everything sound? im a new owner, so id like to know what everyone did for their first 5-7 mods or whatever you have....thatd rockthanks


----------



## davy913 (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (98vwgti)*

u know u drive a 1.8t when...
you ALWAYS take a look back at your car once you find a parking spot








when you dont ever let valet take your precious baby, even if you have to park hella far
when you look at EVERY VDUB, hoping they will give a wave back so you dont look stupid








when you try to see if the turbo is glowing after every drive











[Modified by davy913, 1:28 AM 3-15-2002]


----------



## Crass! (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (davy913)*

you go to an auto show and hang around the VW section to try to convince people that a 1.8t is the way to go.
(I did this tonight in Honolulu







)


----------



## BMGBeetle (Aug 23, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Crass!)*

...You beg to give any anti-import guy a ride to prove all you've told him
...You have to dim your interior lights so your dash pod goes into "stealth mode" to avoid being pegged on a Fri night(it's true, cops look for that sh1t)
...Suddenly "girly car" is a complement
...Looks of astonishment when you deploy your spoiler
And of course the "what the hell?!!" looks you get every time you spank someone...


----------



## hammmy (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (surfking)*

- When you drive next to a car just to hear how cool your turbo/DV valve sounds.
- VR6s want nothing to do with you.
- Your gas tank only lasts you 200 miles.
- WHEN YOU'RE NOT AFFRAID OF ANYTHING OR ANYONE ON THE ROAD


----------



## JettaManDan (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BMGBeetle)*

....when you use the term "Wheel Hop" and you are NOT referring to Hydraulics......
....when you pull up next to a civic at a light - (a riced to the Nth degree civic) rev your motor - he hears the Turbo - and just waves his hand "no" with a sheepish grin that he's NOT gonna race you (true story)
...when it's 10 degrees out, and you go into a tunnel - shift down to 3rd - open your windows - then nail it - then freeze your butt off cause you want to hear the turbo
...when you do an exhaust mod - and convince your freind (also a 1.8T owner)to hang out the open hatch with a camera to record the "turbo sound" and almost fling him out the back when you hit full boost!!! (Right Shaun?)








.....when your wife goes away on a trip - comes back - and the 1st question is "what did you do to the car while I was away?"
.....when your friend is building a killer VW (mk1,2,3 etc...) and it's not a 1.8T - and you can be heard saying over and over "you still don't have a chance in hell against me" 
....when you take a hot female co-worker for a ride - she's like "WOW" then complains the next day that her Prelude feels slow...







and you wonder if the boost got her Hot








.....when you accelerate up to 100mph on your road near your home - then pop it in neutral and coast for the last 1/2 mile to get "forced Turbo Cooling" so you don't have to sit there and let it run to cool down without you driving it......


----------



## BrandonC (Feb 14, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (JettaManDan)*

Damn guys (and girls)!! I never realized this would be this popular! Keep them coming!


----------



## RedBora1.8t (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BrandonC)*

LOL, and I thought I was in the minority by thinking these same things..My GF has to read this post so she can see that I am not weird...


----------



## Damir (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (RedBora1.8t)*

You know you drive a 1.8T when....
*You can say, that it is just a Golf with a Audi TT engine!
*


----------



## Iago (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (One Dub Nut)*

quote:[HR][/HR]When you know, off the top of your head, sitting at your computer, what your oil cap says in German.
Bei Olstand uber max![HR][/HR]​LOL! Nail on the head, right here....


----------



## Ignorance2 (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (phatplat)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
....when you started buying parts befor you had the car, cause you know the tales the elders tell..... 
[HR][/HR]​That's me. I ordered the H&R cupkit 2 weeks before I even owned the car.


----------



## Al Bob (May 23, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Iago)*

When you let somebody test drive your car and they initially can't out how to release the clutch in first without squealing the tires.
Currently specific to APR, but:
When someone asks to see what your car can do, and you show them, and they say, "wow, your car is really fast." Then you switch over to the chipped program


----------



## Jeckyll (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Al Bob)*

... when you e-mail a link to this thread to all your friends with "See, I'm not the only one!" in the subject line


----------



## MotoMannequin (Aug 2, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (davy913)*

quote:[HR][/HR]u know u drive a 1.8t when...
you ALWAYS take a look back at your car once you find a parking spot








when you dont ever let valet take your precious baby, even if you have to park hella far
when you look at EVERY VDUB, hoping they will give a wave back so you dont look stupid








[HR][/HR]​All true! At my wife's christmas party, I refused to let the skateboardy valet park my car, and everybody was like, "what's up with that?" I'm thinking, "yeah right, I didn't want my car to end up in the mountain dew commercial!" It was priceless to see the look on the kid's face when he saw the car pull up, then the look on his face when I realized it was valet parking and threw it in reverse!








My wife dug this thread too. Maybe she should get together a support group? "The 1.8t Widows"?


----------



## denS (Jun 12, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (MotoMannequin)*

when you become sensitive to the words surge, leak and warranty


----------



## VWTattoo (Apr 25, 2001)

Here we go-
...You enjoy cruising past stores and buildings with large, reflective windows, checking your car out in motion the whole way- even possibly looping back around the block to do it again... (More universal VW than 1.8T specific, but I can't believe this wasn't here yet.)
...You mutter to yourself about the guy next to you to get a clue and not waste your time handing out a spanking, since he must have missed the "T" on the back end...
...underpasses and bridges provide excellent acoustics for that lovely turbo whistle...
...Every place you go, people ask you, "How did you get here so FAST??" (happened at least three times this week.)
...The term "Factory Warranty" starts to lose its luster...
...Rumors of newfound power in the latest motors make you want to puke in disgust, or beg the VW mechanic to upgrade your ECU to the latest software... (Unless you've been chipped, that is.)


----------



## Msjudgd1 (Mar 20, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (jjtani)*

Quote " -you know what AWD, AWW, AWP, FPR, DV, MAF, ECU, BOV, DP, RP, CAI, N75, HF cat, SSCB, FMIC, CEL, VAG, and block 120 mean."
LMFAO!!!! That is a sad thing is'nt it!!


----------



## busyman (Jan 30, 2002)

You see a female driving a GTI/Jetta and you immediately think she's hot and you tell your buddies all about it later in the day: "Dude, I saw this hot chick driving a 1.8T jetta/gti down the parkway today!"
...and i don't even have one yet. damn it!
P.S. my friend ryan (6speeder) had a new 24v GLi on order but when he found out there's no blue lagoon on those he started looking at the 1.8T (the car i want) and now he's hooked i think. He's already got a set of clear hella taillights at his apartment and he doesn't even have the car yet.

[Modified by busyman, 1:40 PM 3-15-2002]


[Modified by busyman, 1:41 PM 3-15-2002]


----------



## ncvwnut (Jun 5, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (busyman)*

-when you tell the person driving your car not to punch the accelerator in 1st or 2nd gear.
-when you get a kick out of throwing your girlfriends head back into the head rest instead of the headboard.
-when all you want to do is turbo your other VWs.


----------



## austindub (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (busyman)*

When you are upset by the amount of VW's on the road these days!








Seriously, can't we just keep the 1.8t our "little" secret - please!










[Modified by austindub, 6:53 PM 3-15-2002]


----------



## fabric8 (Jul 4, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Msjudgd1)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Quote " -you know what AWD, AWW, AWP, FPR, DV, MAF, ECU, BOV, DP, RP, CAI, N75, HF cat, SSCB, FMIC, CEL, VAG, and block 120 mean."
LMFAO!!!! That is a sad thing is'nt it!!





















[HR][/HR]​Totally sad. I was posting here one time, and my wife looked over my shoulder and read "I've got an AWD, APR'd, ATP DP + RP, bailey DV, untouched N75...."
She asked, what the hell is all that? "Are they gonna understand what you're saying?!!" I smiled.


----------



## drovea1.8t (Feb 9, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (surfking)*

how about.....when you go to floor it but your not moving, then you think.........oh yea wheel spin


----------



## Msjudgd1 (Mar 20, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (jjtani)*

Are we gonna understand....cmon now, of course we understand! lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## davy913 (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Msjudgd1)*

when you think any and every NA car is slow as hell


----------



## Ignorance2 (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BrandonC)*

...when you buy 3 dollar light bulbs the day you get your car to make both the top and bottom of the rear lights light up when you break (euro style) just to say you have a modded car


----------



## Al Bob (May 23, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Msjudgd1)*

When you actually consider your car more streetable after losing low end torque in the quest of high end power.


----------



## al 18t (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Al Bob)*

You know you drive a 1.8t when...
...the first thing you do everyday when you get home from work is to go online and check for any new technical updates on the 1.8t motor.


----------



## 98vwgti (Sep 13, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (al 18t)*

your friend gets an attitude cause his ex-t civic is now slower than my NEW car


----------



## drovea1.8t (Feb 9, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BrandonC)*

when there is 4 god damn pages on this subject............


----------



## azvw (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (drovea1.8t)*

When your girlfriend(who used to hate hearing anything car relateted) loves your car and at times does the talking for you.
.... When you get sick of your friends asking you to drive it.
...when you plan to keep it for ever


----------



## 01silverGTI (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (drovea1.8t)*

quote:[HR][/HR]when there is 4 god damn pages on this subject............







[HR][/HR]​maybe if your name was *drivea1.8t* instead of *drovea1.8t* 
you wouldn't think it was such a bad thing


----------



## steez (Dec 2, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (01silverGTI)*

you know you drive a 1.8t when...
you feel bad about turning off the car after driving it hard. Even though its been cooling off for 5 minutes


----------



## Levish (Dec 1, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (steez)*

when you feel bad about selling your former 1.8T, even though it's for a new 1.8T




























(mit quattro)


----------



## steez (Dec 2, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Levish)*

and when you visit the 1.8t forum even though you dont have one
=D
(wassup liv, where u be, I got a bonrath grille thats gonna needin a paintin next week)


----------



## jomo3vw (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (steez)*

These are truly great!!!!! Excellent Thread!!!!
How about; 
After giving a buddy a ride, you no longer need to explain the indentations in the headrests. 
Everyone that rides in your car says, can I put a turbo on my car too!!!!
You feel completely justified in getting 13 mpg. 
You just pull in the driveway from the grocery and realize you really need to stock up on toothpaste in case there is an international shortage...you better go pick some up NOW.
Every place you drive to must include the freeway/interstate.
You turn off the radio, the turbo whine is the only music you need.
You have long given up on trying to keep tread on the tires.


----------



## AxeAngel (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (jomo3vw)*

when buttdyno is an accepted form of tq measurement


----------



## Kenny Payne (May 7, 1999)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (surfking)*

When you FORGET to shift to 5th.








Regards.


----------



## Pimpovic (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (AudiTTq)*

LOL that's just too damn funny about the cop thing! 
- When you take your mother for a drive, and for some reason she always wants to "take your car."


----------



## blackjetta18T (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Pimpovic)*

....When your father only wants to drive your car. instead of his new Maxima.
Gets a speeding ticket and never wants to sit in your car again. (true story)
....When you go out to sit in it just to talk on the phone.
....When you go out to just sit in it, because your not allow to drive due to recent eye surgery.


----------



## 4ced-Induction (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Kenny Payne)*

You know you own a 1.8T when:
... you've poured thousands into a sound system but you turn it off to hear the turbo spool up...
.... you simply tell your passengers to " sit down, shut-up and hang-on!"
.... you raise the hood when you park in your garage for additional cooling, even though you have a turbo timer.
and here's a real personal one: explain to the wife you forgot to check the eggs you bought at the store and that's why their cracked, when I really had to spank some Nissan Sentra! (I totally forgot about the eggs.) 

And yeah, I'm guilty of finding 6th gear too!!!










[Modified by 4ced-Induction, 1:25 AM 3-17-2002]


----------



## GTIGuy01 (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Srexy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Your wife accuses you of regressing to 18yr old behaviour when you're knocking on 40







[HR][/HR]​Ya Ya what he said !!!!!


[Modified by GTIGuy01, 8:53 PM 3-16-2002]


----------



## GTIGuy01 (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (jomo3vw)*

quote:[HR][/HR]These are truly great!!!!! Excellent Thread!!!!

You turn off the radio, the turbo whine is the only music you need.
You have long given up on trying to keep tread on the tires. 














[HR][/HR]​ *Radio you mean theres a radio in there ???*


----------



## One Dub Nut (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (4ced-Induction)*

quote:[HR][/HR].... you simply tell your passengers to " sit down, shut-up and hang-on!"[HR][/HR]​Why?


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BrandonC)*

... your husband starts singing "KKK took my baby away, " and he isn't singing the Ramones song.


----------



## EPisme (Jul 7, 1999)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (atomicalex)*

You know you drive a 1.8T when...
... one of the people you've gone to dinner with catches you starring out the restaurant's window at your car and says in an accusing tone, "You must be in love with that car."
... your father drives your car for the first time and after smoking the tires while trying to make a left turn at busy intersection says, "Jeeezus Christ!!! You said this is a four cylinder?!?!? Why in the hell would anyone buy a six?!?!?!"
... your brother wants to borrow your car to take to work to teach a Civic owning co-worker "a lesson."
... you out-run your in-laws 330*x*i from a couple stop lights and when they pull up to you again you roll down your window and say, "ultimate driving machine, huh?"
... you refuse to challenge the in-laws M-Coupe... "until I get my K04 kit."


[Modified by EPisme, 10:14 AM 3-17-2002]


----------



## DanGTIMan (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (EPisme)*

... you get two speeding tickets in one day.
Like I did yesterday. One in Florida and one in Louisiana. Talk about bad luck.


----------



## Newspimp (Jul 28, 2001)

You know you drive a 1.8T when....
..... You claim to have a 1.1bar sound system
..... You understand *why* there is an oh-s**t handle on the driver's side of a manual transmission car
..... You listen to Linkin Park - In the End, and think of the SpeedVision World Rally Cup highlight video, and think, Hey, I can do that (or is that just me)
..... When LS1 Camaros start challenging you (even though I lose most)
..... When you purposely shift next to another car/building, just to hear the blow-off a LITTLE more...
..... When you know, by sound alone, how much time you have left on your stock DV
..... When you have to explain what a DV is
..... When you race a V6 mustang, with a carload or people, and still walk it
..... When your company sends you an e-mail stating your most often visited sites at work are 20vturbo.com, vwvortex.com, and dubspeedracing.com and they want to know more. (IT guys...) 
..... When you just say 'You wouldn't understand...' when someone asks why you are doing this to a four-door
..... When you've seriously considered opening a tuner shop called 'Four-Door Performance'
..... When your Hyundai driving roommate knows who Billy T is, and has seen several videos online of his, and can generally identify his car from any other on a video
..... When more than one person you've raced and beat says, point-blank, 'Time for me to go and buy a Jetta'
Personnally I've been guilty of MANY of these listed in the entire thread; the 6th gear shift in particular.


----------



## Tagger (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Newspimp)*

Third Gear http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## berky (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Tagger)*

This is a great thread. Here's my contribution, both of which are real quotes.

1) When arriving at your destination, your friend in the passenger seat says, "Wow, it took me so much longer when I drove here last time."
2) When that same friend steps into the car next time and says, "We're gonna get there fast!"
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RedBora1.8t (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (berky)*

Okay this is a real quote from my parents. You know you drive a 1.8t when... 
both your parents who drive a 328ci and CLK430 are like damn this car is fast.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BrandonC)*

When the right side mirror says:
"Objects in mirror are loosing."


----------



## BrandonC (Feb 14, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (duandcc)*

Thought of another one today....
--When even 5th gear is dangerous in the snow.


----------



## Ashes23 (Mar 13, 2002)

You have to stop leaving the house when your used to, cause you start showing up everywhere early...
You take your brother in law for a ride and watch him splat back into his seat when he makes the mistake of sitting forward.
Your moms '02.5 Passat v6 4motion feels like a grandma's car.
When you in 6th gear and don't need to downshift to pass ANYTHING. (TurboS owner)....


----------



## davy913 (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Newspimp)*

quote:[HR][/HR]You know you drive a 1.8T when....
..... You claim to have a 1.1bar sound system
..... You understand *why* there is an oh-s**t handle on the driver's side of a manual transmission car
..... You listen to Linkin Park - In the End, and think of the SpeedVision World Rally Cup highlight video, and think, Hey, I can do that (or is that just me)
..... When LS1 Camaros start challenging you (even though I lose most)
..... When you purposely shift next to another car/building, just to hear the blow-off a LITTLE more...
..... When you know, by sound alone, how much time you have left on your stock DV
..... When you have to explain what a DV is
..... When you race a V6 mustang, with a carload or people, and still walk it
..... When your company sends you an e-mail stating your most often visited sites at work are 20vturbo.com, vwvortex.com, and dubspeedracing.com and they want to know more. (IT guys...) 
..... When you just say 'You wouldn't understand...' when someone asks why you are doing this to a four-door
..... When you've seriously considered opening a tuner shop called 'Four-Door Performance'
..... When your Hyundai driving roommate knows who Billy T is, and has seen several videos online of his, and can generally identify his car from any other on a video
..... When more than one person you've raced and beat says, point-blank, 'Time for me to go and buy a Jetta'
Personnally I've been guilty of MANY of these listed in the entire thread; the 6th gear shift in particular.[HR][/HR]​lol, thats everything i do! esp the linkin park/wrc one! lol!


----------



## GetSmurfed (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Ashes23)*

... when you are rebuilding and old muscle car and a thought pops in your head "hmmmm, twin-turbo 327 V8....... hehehe"
...when you go to explain to your woman how well an exhaust or intake or chip would work with the 1.8T, and she says "I know you keep telling me this, but don't you need to change the DV thingy?"
.... When accelerating to 40mph never includes 3rd gear, just 1,2,4
... when you put up with squeeling tires in first an second gear, and wonder what will happen when you chip it!!!
... when you do the "ah f*** I ran out of gears again"


----------



## PAJetta18T (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (GetSmurfed)*

when it takes you 3 hours to return your car back to stock to bring it into the stealership for service or warranty.


----------



## steez (Dec 2, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (PAJetta18T)*

HAHAHA


----------



## TheFNMan (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (PAJetta18T)*

quote:[HR][/HR]when it takes you 3 hours to return your car back to stock to bring it into the stealership for service or warranty.[HR][/HR]​
hahahahahaa imao


----------



## Newspimp (Jul 28, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (GetSmurfed)*

Twin turbo Lt1 actually here....
1982 Trans-AM, being converted to a twin turbo LT1.
and the 1,2,4 gear skip is EXACTLY what I do


----------



## NJWolf18T (Jan 18, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BrandonC)*

You know you drive a 1.8T when:
you purposely slow down to 20mph on a highway on-ramp to piss off the guy behind you and after he starts tailgating you nail it and watch him disappear in your rear view mirror.
you find yourself doing countless blasts from 80 to 120mph in 5th gear on the highway just because it's so easy to do.
your girlfriend has given up riding with you and keeping her eyes open.
it's more fun watching your girlfriend's head bounce off the head rest due to hard acceleration than it is to... well you know
when you look at everyone that owns a bmw, mercedes, lexus etc.... and wonder if they know your car is faster and at least 10k cheaper
when you drive your own car to dinner with the family because the thought of riding in another car other than a 1.8T depresses you.
when you offer to be the designated driver every time you go out with your friends and sit there at the bar thinking about the drive home...
when you are forced to drive the speed limit on the highway in traffic and think you are doing like 25mph
when you constantly monitor the tach to make sure you are always above 2500rpm in case you all of a sudden have to accelerate in a hurry..
i could go on forever, i will post some more later on....
thanks for all the laughs..
James


----------



## garrettp (Jan 1, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (NJWolf18T)*

you get a speeding ticket 30 seconds after getting chipped









... anyone beat that yet







...


----------



## garrettp (Jan 1, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (garrettp)*

OOooo, got another...
after getting chipped...
"i could only get to 135 because of traffic"


----------



## Kafka (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (garrettp)*

You know you drive a 1.8t when...
Afterawhile you want to debadge your car since most rice boy knows 1.8T is not fun to play with...
You always want to punish aggressive driving by even more aggressive driving...


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Kafka)*

Ok..this is sooo true. You KNOW you own a 1.8T when your NA driving friends take a ride in your car..and the whole night (whether it;s bowling or eating at Denny's at 2 in the morning) make little pssshht sounds while trying to tell you a supercharged ZX2 will kick your butt!!
You know you drive a 1.8T when your honda buddy with a JDM spec integ type-r head and $9000.00 worth of engine work can't beat you cause you put on a $300.00 DP!!
















You know you own a 1.8T when the following no longer scares you (Type-R, Cobra , Si, Mustang GT , Z-28 and...SS. ) I think I got them all.
You know you own a 1.8T when your new Europlate says " RiceIsYummy"
(this has go to be THE best thread I've ever read on Vortex!)


----------



## MotoMannequin (Aug 2, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (GlfSprtCT1)*

All your "old skool" VW friends beg to drive your car, but refuse to race you...


----------



## al 18t (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (MotoMannequin)*

....you're speed walking through a crowded train station and you catch yourself making BOV noises.....umm or is that just me? 

[Modified by al 18t, 9:18 PM 3-21-2002]


[Modified by al 18t, 9:19 PM 3-21-2002]


----------



## Redline18T (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (jjtani)*

quote:[HR][/HR]you know you drive a 1.8t when.....
-you know what AWD, AWW, AWP, FPR, DV, MAF, ECU, BOV, DP, RP, CAI, N75, HF cat, SSCB, FMIC, CEL, VAG, and block 120 mean.
[HR][/HR]​HAHA You gotta love this one. Imagine 2 guys meeting from Vortex, they could diagnose any problem just using the acronyms alone.
I didn't know jack before I got my car. Instincts said get the 1.8T. Feel lucky I stumbled into an engine with such potential. But yes, after reading this crazy site for a year and a half, I know more crap about my engine then I probably want. I can actually explain car things to other people now. Like if someone tries to sound educated and wants to talk about my turbo's "blow off valve"...ummm no, that's a diverrrrrter valve, thanksss a bunch.
"You know you drive a 1.8T when your wife looks forward to the day you get chipped so you'll shutup about it."


----------



## BrandonC (Feb 14, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Redline18T)*

....when you really think that most cars would be much better if they had a 1.8t under their hood.
"This Celica would be so much better if you dropped a 1.8t in it."
"This Protege would be so much faster if it had a 1.8t."
"Take that MR2 and put a 1.8t in it!"


----------



## Jeckyll (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BrandonC)*

... when you don't consider adding a chip & turbo intake pipe "mods", more like "correctiing a factory mistake"


----------



## coolwater00 (Jul 3, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Jeckyll)*

you put $6 in the gas tank every other day...to keep the car lite.
You ride in your gf's civic and wonder....how can she stand this shiiiiit!


----------



## agarc (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Gambit)*

Totally... I'm constantly ready to shift into sixth gear... But it's not there!


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (1.8Dub)*

AMEN.
Is that some sorta right of passage when owning a 1.8T?


----------



## GTI'nChick (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (1.8Dub)*

quote:[HR][/HR]or when u get a ticket after 2 weeks of owning the car







[HR][/HR]​you too, huh? mine was 2 weeks to the day...


----------



## 18TurboS (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Pannikattk)*

quote:[HR][/HR]...when you park somewhere and find yourself staring back at your car in admiration (or obsession) as you walk away...I almost got hit by a mini van in a mall parking lot once due to this phenomena!![HR][/HR]​thats happened to me quite a few tims...its cool








when u always shift between 2500 and 3000 to hear the loudest and perfect fssshhh sound you can get


----------



## Tagger (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Jeckyll)*

quote:[HR][/HR]... when you don't consider adding a chip & turbo intake pipe "mods", more like "correctiing a factory mistake"[HR][/HR]​hehehehe
Ya know, Harley riders deal with what they call the "Harley Tax", http://www.sportster.org/tech/basic-perf/harley-tax.txt 
which is, basically, intake, exhaust & rejetting for the extra O2.
So, I guess chip, intake & DP are the "1.8Tax"...


----------



## improvius (Mar 6, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Tagger)*

...You suddenly realize that you LIKE it when the stoplight you are coming up on starts to turn red.
...One of your reasons for buying a new house is that your current home is too CLOSE to where you work.
...And one of the best things about your new house is that your daily commute includes a stretch of 55 MPH road - with stoplights!
...You know that if you were ever given just one wish, you would wish for a perfect cure for wheelhop.
-Imp


[Modified by improvius, 11:08 AM 3-20-2002]


----------



## Sourkraut (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (GlfSprtCT1)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
You know you own a 1.8T when the following no longer scares you (Type-R, Cobra , Si, Mustang GT , Z-28 and...SS. ) I think I got them all.[HR][/HR]​You must not have raced any of the above. I'm sure the SI isn't a problem, but I can assure you that the rest will hurt your feelings. Kids....


----------



## Levish (Dec 1, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Sourkraut)*

quote:[HR][/HR]You must not have raced any of the above. I'm sure the SI isn't a problem, but I can assure you that the rest will hurt your feelings. Kids....[HR][/HR]​








LS1 SS's (or heck even Z-28's) are scary fast even stock, Cobra's on that list would come a close second


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Sourkraut)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
You know you own a 1.8T when the following no longer scares you (Type-R, Cobra , Si, Mustang GT , Z-28 and...SS. ) I think I got them all.[HR][/HR]​You know you drive a 1.8T when you believe the false notion that you can beat any of the cars above with the possible exception of the Si. 
I have a modded Passat 1.8T and have driven in a Golf 1.8T with FMIC and K04 and I'll tell you that even my 1985 Impala SS powered by an LT1 could take it in a straight line, and the LS1 powered cars would blow the doors off it without breaking a sweat. Sometimes we need a reality check...


----------



## sebz1.8t (Apr 18, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Levish)*

when you get a fat speeding ticket an hour after being chipped
when you ram into a M-benz after looking at your beautiful new (5min after the install) boost gauge
When VW void your warranty a week after being chipped
when the front end starts jumping in first gear
when the car sound like a TDI when cold 
when........


----------



## rookie (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (sebz1.8t)*

1) Your car has it's own web page http://www.parts4vws.com/registry/registry_detail.asp?MemberCarID=2036 
2) You can skip the cd player with the gas pedal
3) Your two friends with 2000 Audi A4's run out and get chips because your 2002 Jetta can smoke them
4) You always have something coming via UPS that you can't wait to get
5) You've stopped putting things in the center console cubby hole because it's a bitch to get out from under the seat every 10 minutes when you punch it.
6) You keep the Bentley manual in the bathroom for "light reading"
Rookie


----------



## Gina (Jan 4, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (GlfSprtCT1)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
You know you own a 1.8T when your new Europlate says " RiceIsYummy"
(this has go to be THE best thread I've ever read on Vortex!)[HR][/HR]​Mine says... VTEC KILR. I get a lot of laughing and pointing when I show up at the races, but that laughter soon turns to silence when I win!!!


----------



## cuski (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BrandonC)*

... you're coming down some twisties - see the unmarked cop car going the other way and sets off your radar detector - your brain screams "COP CAR, COP CAR, SLOW DOWN" - but you can't 'cause you're hypnotized and instead keep putting the pedal to the metal (and somehow get away with the whole thing







). "No way in hell a Golf is that fast, I must've misread the return from my radar", cop says








... when the front of your car looks like a lunar landscape - but you don't cry as much as you would because of the paint chips just because you had such a great time when you were going through the twisties.
... you're friend wishes for an accident just to cash in the insurance and get a 1.8T instead of that 2.slow.
... you're thinking of selling everything you have in the house just to get more mods or you're willing to give up on renting an appartment and go back living with parents just to get the extra cash for the mods.
... you never cared for modding cars but now can't decide whether to keep modding or buy a new sports bike.
... you're friend almost trips over you when you're coming back to your car and bend down to check whether everything underneath is okay.


----------



## tunedoutbora (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (memnuts)*

You stare into oncoming traffic, trying to see another VW. Then, when you spot one, you compare it to yours and think "not even close".
You look around at stop lights either for people eyeing your car or for a potential race.
You're always first at the light, ready to smoke the person next to you.
You slow down in traffic to let the rice-burners catch up, then accelerate and leave 'em clueless.








You'd rather by that sweet DV than buy your mother a birthday present.
Your credit cards are all maxed from compulsive mod purchasing.


[Modified by tunedoutbora, 5:10 PM 3-20-2002]


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (tunedoutbora)*

Maybe I should clarify my post from earlier about cobra's and camaro's and the such. First off...Si's and type-r's are easy and quiet fun to play with (remember..I'm not stock anymore...and far from it) The new cobra's and ss's will kill me...I'm talkin the older style cobra's 95 and up (mid to late 90's) Personally I LOVE the camaro..love it to death....but it's still fun to play with one and KNOW he can't walk all over you like you owned a honda. As for the SS...very fast and nice car...the z-28 on the other hand..(shakes head) uh uh..nope...not really worried. I under stand reality checks and all...but come on people...we KNOW we've done REALLY good against these cars!
(my 2 cents)


----------



## relapsd (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Crash6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]You know you drive a 1.8T when:
-every purchase that is non-car related takes on a car mod value. 
(What?! A new dining room set costs $4,000? Screw it, we'll eat on th floor. I'm buying a stage III!)[HR][/HR]​haha SO TRUE.


----------



## VDUBBINDizzy (Jul 23, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (GlfSprtCT1)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I under stand reality checks and all...but come on people...we KNOW we've done REALLY good against these cars![HR][/HR]​I am with you. I raped a 97 GT last night from 20 to 115. I think each of us knows what to be scared of in our own cars.


----------



## vwaudichris (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (GlfSprtCT1)*

...when you can break every speed limit in the US and still think its bloody slow, then actually think about the possibility of seeing if said legislators will ever reconsider either a) raising speed limits or b) giving the US an Autobahn.
...when out of all the cars you've ever seen, you wish you could have the only car that's honestly worth a half a mil....Dahlbacks GTI!
...when your car seems as indestructable as the General Lee....but FASTER!
...when you find out first hand what an ear to ear grin is all about!








...when you NEVER have to downshift for ANYTHING!
...150+ MPH is'nt only for supercars
...when you're not scared when you look over and the speedo is at 150 while your friend is behind the wheel of your pride & joy. (actually 140 buried and climbing)
...when you watch the E check guys every move, even after you give him explicate instructions......and then mumble cuss words at the guy when he stalls your car three times on the dyno.
...when you give the cops a run like on tv and actually are "the one that got away"
...when you get excited to see a stock Golf giving the cops a run for their money on America's Scariest Chases"
...when you don't even have a cat on your car and it still does'nt sound like obnoxious rice.....I'm actually going to try and pass E check next year w/o it
...when you buy a house just so you'll have a garage
...when your dream car is a station wagon that'll hand out beat-downs to anything that wants to try!








The best thread EVER! I'll drink to that!


----------



## 18TurboS (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Sourkraut)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
You must not have raced any of the above. I'm sure the SI isn't a problem, but I can assure you that the rest will hurt your feelings. Kids....[HR][/HR]​yea...the cobra and SS will be pretty damn hard to run against if your not seriously modded....as much as i hate to say it


----------



## noR (Jun 12, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (18TurboS)*

..When you look 6 states away for the 2 tires that are discontinued that will match the 2 you have in the hall closet that are awaiting "The Moment".
..When you finally think, "maybe I SHOULD invest in a brake upgrade."
..When you recall each turn and scene from that WRC/LinkinPark video... and try to recreate it.
..When the numbers of cylinders and amount of displacement means relatively nothing anymore.
..When someone mentions their Honda and you say "I'm sorry".
(great thread







)

noR


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (noR)*

......Porsches seem like a waste of $80,000. Can you imagine the size of a turbo I can put in my car with the $60,000 I saved?


----------



## Party_Man (Feb 8, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (turbo 1.8)*

When you’re only attracted to girls who know the difference between a DV and BOV
When you don't bother shifting out of 5th to spank your friend's 2.0 (Robb??)










[Modified by Party_Man, 3:32 PM 3-21-2002]


----------



## 98vwgti (Sep 13, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Party_Man)*

... you catch your father staring at your new car numerous times as he shovels the driveway even though he owns an eclipse gsx, '69 camarzo z/28 w/ hand built big block, and a silver z06 ...


----------



## Panagioti (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (98vwgti)*

Your best freind who bought an RSX Type S a week before you purchase your 1.8t says "man i should have bought a turbo car".

True story


----------



## VortexNuBug (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Panagioti)*

When you're happy you live 50 miles from work because:
- It means you get to spend a lot of "quality time" in your car.
- It also means the 24k warranty will be up soon!
Beetle-specific:
You examine every NB you come across, looking for the spoiler above the rear window. (If you don't find one, you say to your passenger - or yourself - "Nice bug - but it's not a 1.8t...")


----------



## V0D06 (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Panagioti)*

... When you all you think about is ways to convince your fiance that all the money you save by having a small wedding/honeymoon would be enought to almost pay for another Jetta or better used A4 Quattro, and then she could have the gas sucking, slow as hell, brick w/ wheels, (blue my ass its purple) Trooper.
...When obsession doesnt come close to describing how you feel about your car
...When the only other person at your work that you can talk to about cars w/out shaking your head is the guy who owns the 225 TT.


----------



## VortexNuBug (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (V0D06)*

You know you're _not_ driving a 1.8t when a New Beetle blows your Porsche 924 away, and the cop pulls *you* over!
(True story, but I was in the bug... I can only imagine what the conversation between the cop and the Porsche driver was like...)


----------



## improvius (Mar 6, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (VortexNuBug)*

...You lose all respect for the "realism" of Gran Tourismo 2 because the performance gain from upgrading the ECU is ridiculously low.
-Imp


----------



## Terbonium (Jun 29, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (VortexNuBug)*

you drive 24 hours round trip to eat BBQ...


----------



## Digitalcandy (Dec 8, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BrandonC)*

You're just about to mash on the throttle and you say to yourself...

"KITT, gimmee all you got!"


----------



## 3In2Out (Oct 16, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Digitalcandy)*

When your front euro plate says this...


----------



## whyteshadow (Mar 21, 2002)

For Southern California drivers:
You punch the gas to accelerate to 80Mph, only to discover you're already driving 95...


----------



## reflexiv (Jul 2, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Damir)*

quote:[HR][/HR]You know you drive a 1.8T when....
*You can say, that it is just a Golf with a Audi TT engine!
*[HR][/HR]​Ha! Kind of similar: every time you see an Audi 1.8T, you say to your wife, "See that car? We've got the same engine."


----------



## Jeckyll (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (cuski)*

quote:[HR][/HR]... you're coming down some twisties - see the unmarked cop car going the other way and sets off your radar detector - your brain screams "COP CAR, COP CAR, SLOW DOWN" - but you can't 'cause you're hypnotized and instead keep putting the pedal to the metal (and somehow get away with the whole thing







). "No way in hell a Golf is that fast, I must've misread the return from my radar", cop says








... when the front of your car looks like a lunar landscape - but you don't cry as much as you would because of the paint chips just because you had such a great time when you were going through the twisties.
... you're friend wishes for an accident just to cash in the insurance and get a 1.8T instead of that 2.slow.
... you're thinking of selling everything you have in the house just to get more mods or you're willing to give up on renting an appartment and go back living with parents just to get the extra cash for the mods.
... you never cared for modding cars but now can't decide whether to keep modding or buy a new sports bike.
... you're friend almost trips over you when you're coming back to your car and bend down to check whether everything underneath is okay.[HR][/HR]​He's not kidding about the cop car thing. We were _cruising_ that day with 8 dubs


----------



## AudiTTq (Oct 4, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (reflexiv)*

quote:[HR][/HR]You know you drive a 1.8T when....
*You can say, that it is just a Golf with a Audi TT engine!
*
Ha! Kind of similar: every time you see an Audi 1.8T, you say to your wife, "See that car? We've got the same engine."[HR][/HR]​Too bad it doesn't work the other way...
ME: See ya Golf? 
HOT DATE: Yes
ME: I have the same engine as that, isn't that so cool?
HOT DATE: You can drop me off right here.


----------



## Silvino (Oct 10, 2000)

*Dead God...*

....will this thread never die? It was funny the first few posts but c'mon.


----------



## denS (Jun 12, 2001)

*Re: Dead God... (Silvino)*

when you r in a VR6 car


----------



## DaForceFedGTI (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Dead God... (denS)*

Quote: When accelerating to 40mph never includes 3rd gear, just 1,2,4
Am I the only one who does the 1-2-5 shift?








------You know you drive a 1.8t when you scare your girlfriend by driving waaaay too close to the highway divider to hear the turbo spoolin!
------When your friend who drives a VR6 can't believe how fast your car is and immediately starts planning mods after driving your car
------You enjoy scaring pedestrians with the DV


----------



## dayjayvw (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Dead God... (DaForceFedGTI)*

quote:[HR][/HR] ------You know you drive a 1.8t when you scare your girlfriend by driving waaaay too close to the highway divider to hear the turbo spoolin![HR][/HR]​LOL I thought I was the only one.


----------



## sebz1.8t (Apr 18, 2001)

*Re: Dead God... (dayjayvw)*

no your not!
quote:[HR][/HR]LOL I thought I was the only one.[HR][/HR]​


----------



## BMGBeetle (Aug 23, 2000)

*Re: Dead God... (sebz1.8t)*

"You examine every NB you come across, looking for the spoiler above the rear window. (If you don't find one, you say to your passenger - or yourself - "Nice bug - but it's not a 1.8t...")"
Dang it, forgot this one...
My friends all know the difference now, and I don't have to even say it any more


----------



## steez (Dec 2, 2000)

*Re: Dead God... (DaForceFedGTI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]------When your friend who drives a VR6 can't believe how fast your car is and immediately starts planning mods after driving your car
[HR][/HR]​So true... the first time i drove a chipped 1.8t (I was a vr6 owner) i was so impressed... that it caused a depression for a few days thinking damn i should have went turbo.


----------



## Quickie (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Pannikattk)*

quote:[HR][/HR]...when you park somewhere and find yourself staring back at your car in admiration (or obsession) as you walk away...I almost got hit by a mini van in a mall parking lot once due to this phenomena!![HR][/HR]​My 2.0 does that to me too... I think that might just be a VW thing tho.


----------



## clarkma5 (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Quickie)*

Yeah...VWs are so nice. That and we're all fanatics.
BTW, I do go out of my way to hear the turbo, too. But you guys are a lot worse than me!


[Modified by clarkma5, 9:55 PM 3-21-2002]


----------



## 2001GTI (May 25, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (clarkma5)*

This made my day!!! Now to get my women to read this. maybe she just might understand that i am not insane. Well maybe a little.


----------



## bdjst4 (Mar 7, 2001)

You know you drive a 1.8t when....
... You spend an hour and a half reading 6 pages on this topic, and grin the whole time










[Modified by bdjst4, 3:35 PM 3-22-2002]


----------



## coolwater00 (Jul 3, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (bdjst4)*

You went to jail for criminal speed, and the cop admits that he wouldn't have caught you if you didn't slow down to take your freeway exit...


----------



## BrandonC (Feb 14, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (coolwater00)*

You can't wait to get your snow tires off so you can at least get *some* traction in second gear....
Every time I think about taking the damn snows off, they say it's going to snow again. Then it just rains instead....


----------



## ThunderGolf (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BrandonC)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Every time I think about taking the damn snows off, they say it's going to snow again. Then it just rains instead....







[HR][/HR]​no joke.


----------



## feuerdog (Feb 11, 2002)

"I've got 180hp in this car......unfortunately it doesn't all go to the road, most of it goes to my head!"
"See that Mustang 5.0.....yeah, I can take him!"
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










[Modified by feuerdog, 9:37 AM 4-8-2002]


----------



## THE GAME (Mar 22, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (davy913)*

When you'll even take a early A4 motor to swap into your mk3 gti just so you can be part of the 1.8t crew.
Your friend who bought a 2000 1.8t fried his clutch and fly wheel after a month after owning the car because you taught him to do BURNOUTS.
when people say"5valves per cylinder? how the hell did they do that?"

when your muscle car friend say "why would they waste putting a turbo on a volkswagen", and you tell them the motors car good for 400bhp with stock internals and they say..."why would you want 400bhp in a volkswagen?"
when a cop pulls you over doing 160km in a 60km zone and the cop says " I could tow your car and ticket you but I don't want to mess up your date, slow down kid"


----------



## Gambit (Apr 4, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (THE GAME)*

....When you view this forum as a Support Group http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UncleBens (Oct 30, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Gambit)*

"You know you drive a 1.8t when...." 
.. you think you have a 2ft dong when it's really only 2 inches










[Modified by UncleBens, 8:52 AM 4-10-2002]


----------



## BrandonC (Feb 14, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (UncleBens)*









Mmmm....yeah....thanks a bunch.


----------



## One Dub Nut (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (UncleBens)*

Ummm no that must just be you.
quote:[HR][/HR]"You know you drive a 1.8t when...." 
.. you think you have a 2ft dong when it's really only 2 inches







[HR][/HR]​


----------



## sanchin (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (One Dub Nut)*

.. you puprposely hang back in traffic just so you can feel the rush up through second and third...


----------



## MarcinB (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (sanchin)*

When after a baseball game five people get in the golf and the lady wating to get in to her car says out loud "I cant believe how many people just got into that little car" True story
When you get depressed that no one tried to race you on the way back from work.
When you feel mad at yourself for reving past redline.
and then justify it by saying the engine was designed to handle it.
when you dont drive it hard and still wait to cool off the turbo.


----------



## deepspeed12 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (MarcinB)*

When you spend your entire day at work looking at the 1.8t vortex updates http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## flipman (Aug 19, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (MarcinB)*

+ You drive to your mailbox
+ You have to teach people who drive your car how to get into reverse.
+ Your friend with the SI thinks the vtec is kicking in at 2000rpm


----------



## One Dub Nut (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (flipman)*

When (and this happened today) you are able to realize what you should and should not race. 
Today, a WS6 was passing me, he revved and floored it. I don't really like street racing, so as he and his testosterone V8 and booming bass rap music passed by (of course, sitting in the traditional "yo" seating position), I just responded with a "YOU HAVE A TINY PENI$!!!"
Windows up of course.


----------



## Lowkey1.8T (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (surfking)*

When you get a ticket test driving your future ride......


----------



## CuStOm (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Lowkey1.8T)*

When I get in my GF Integra Type R and say "Where is the torque?" "This VTEC is supposed to add torque?" "Where did it go?, did I miss something?"
Haha......
Only from VW....the 1.8T....the most underrated misunderstood engine out there. Unless your on the vortex that is.


----------



## Pimpovic (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (CuStOm)*

When...
-you call the chinese place down the street and order the large mongolian beef, with no GFB's, I mean MSG's. Damn you turbo.......
-at work you have to take breaks to go look at your car.
-you find yourself arguing with your VW tech brother in law, to make him freakin understand how good the car really is.
-you'd rather "do it" in the back seat than in your bed. (cuz then you're with both your babies at the same time!!!)








-you find yourself racing an old lady in a Buick, out of pure defensive habit.
-every hard a$$ in an american or japanese car feels bad for giving you _that_ look after he finds out what a VW can really do.
-you really should be sleeping but you cant get out of the clutches of this damn Vortex!


[Modified by Pimpovic, 5:32 AM 4-12-2002]


----------



## rccar111 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Pimpovic)*

When your car is in for maintenence , get a non VW rental car for 5 minutes and miss your 1.8t right away.
When lunch time comes and you offer to take your co-workers to lunch in your car.
When you start wanting to wave to every GTI and Jetta you meet on the highway.
When you wonder if every GTI and Jetta owner you see on the highway knows about VWVortex.
When you start leaving notes on new 2002 GTIs parked on the street informing them to visit Vortex.
When you wish you made more money this month to get the 3"DP


[Modified by rccar111, 10:59 PM 4-11-2002]


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Panagioti)*

"When you make imitation _psssssshhhhhhhh_ noises with your mouth when you're jogging or doing something strenuous."


----------



## ericjimenez (Aug 21, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Deception)*

....your farts sound like pssfffffffffffhhhhh!!!!!!!!
....the colors violet and red makes you jizz


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (ericjimenez)*

"You know you drive a 1.8t when...."
you see the back end of a VR6 powered vehicle







!!
bill


----------



## Bobby Digital (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Deception)*

quote:[HR][/HR]"When you make imitation _psssssshhhhhhhh_ noises with your mouth when you're jogging or doing something strenuous."







[HR][/HR]​HAHAHAHAHA, That i so true, ROFLMFAO!!!!!!!!


----------



## GIO1.8 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (screwball)*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
or when u get a ticket after 2 weeks of owning the car 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
or when you lose your license after a month of owning the car!!! 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
OR WHEN YOU LOOSE YOUR LICENSE AFTER A MONTH OWNING THE CAR AND CONTINUE TO DRIVE FOR 2 YRS AFTER THAT EVEN THOUGHT U GOT ARRESTED AND FINDED UP THE A$$ CONTINUIOUSLY AND STILL CONTINUE TO MAKE IT GO FASTER.


----------



## BrandonC (Feb 14, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (jebglx)*

quote:[HR][/HR]"You know you drive a 1.8t when...."
you see the back end of a VR6 powered vehicle







!!
bill







[HR][/HR]​Or when you read posts like this and make that same "psssshhhhht" sound!







right back at you.


----------



## BenMSki (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Boostcreep)*

what is the dv yall referin to, dang turbo boys!


----------



## dbrowne1 (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BrandonC)*

You know the exact spots on the gas pedal's travel to make a nice turbo spool sound, and to open and close your DV.


----------



## GT1373A (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (azvw)*

...when you plan to keep it for ever
_______

That is, until you find out there's a 6th gear this year...


----------



## RVs021.8T (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (GT1373A)*

when...you wipe a spec of dirt off your hood with any shirt sleeve.


----------



## steez (Dec 2, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (dbrowne1)*

quote:[HR][/HR]You know the exact spots on the gas pedal's travel to make a nice turbo spool sound, and to open and close your DV.[HR][/HR]​
vrrroom pssssst wooosh wooosh psst vrooom...vrrroomm...psssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss osspsssssssssssssssssssss pssssssssssssssssssssss psssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss WOOSH!!!!!!1 
damn


----------



## Vdub16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Pannikattk)*

quote:[HR][/HR]...when you park somewhere and find yourself staring back at your car in admiration (or obsession) as you walk away...I almost got hit by a mini van in a mall parking lot once due to this phenomena!![HR][/HR]​bwwwwwaaaaahahahahaha!---I do that EVERY DAY!!!!!!!---i feel your pain!


----------



## Liquid1.8T (Dec 20, 1999)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Vdub16v)*

...when you roll up next to a big dark colored SUV to look at yourself "rollin"
....when you leave it in 3rd gear and accelerate to hear the turbo spool in that <insert car of choice> ear


----------



## Vdub16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (MotoMannequin)*



> U know you own a 1.8T when people who cant really speak good english with heavy acents ask you about your car(german,polish,macedonian,serbian, ahh so on you get the point)
> http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I had a russian guy ask me "how much pay? $50,000?"
> hehe--it was great!


----------



## wishIwasVR6 (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Vdub16v)*

...when people hear the aftermarket BOV, they ask whats wrong with your turbo...
...when you put on your emergency flashers after beating someone, they ask if somethings wrong!
...you hear someone yell out "damn german engineering!"


----------



## ntrldub (Jul 10, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Lowkey1.8T)*

quote:[HR][/HR]When you get a ticket test driving your future ride......





















[HR][/HR]​
HAHAHA, sorry, but that's funny, a ticket while test driving....








(not laughing at you, just the situation)


----------



## azvw (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (ntrldub)*

when ricers think that your engine is backwards because the turbo is on the back side.


----------



## VWParts (Sep 22, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (azvw)*

Boost spikes


----------



## DAVID1.8T (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Senna 1.8T)*

You know you drive a 1.8T when:
Two hours after you get it and insurance, you stop in at ABD in the same parking lot and tell them you just bought a 02 GTI 1.8T a couple hours ago and the other customers in there think you are joking.
When you build up boost at every light so you don't stall when the A/C is on.
When you're following your frinds leaving the car show and some A-hole in an Acura 3.2L wants to race the V6 Mustang with N20 and you decide to join in but have to slam on your brake because they too damn slow get out of the way damn yous!!!
You find yourself checking out the asses of VWs for the 1.8T badge.
GTI: You get a wave from some dude driving an older GTI with round lights when you're opening yours.
The last song you hear is stuck in your head and you're whistling it all day long. It's the song of the 1.8T. SSSSSPPPPPPPOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLL
When you are changing lanes after a stop by shifting into second gear.
Saying "boost" is fun.
You spend money for license plates when you dont really need them (German Plates).
You cant wait to get milage on the car so you can chip it and mod it and hug it and love it and pet it and...


----------



## GTImonty (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BrandonC)*

When "Honey will you go pick up some tampons for me?" sounds like a good time.


----------



## sublimnl (Feb 18, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (GTImonty)*

...when you get two speeding tix in 4 days, the second for going 115 in a 55 only because you felt like showing that Mustang GT who's boss for a 3rd time in 5 minutes







<--- this is me, happy as fudge that they didnt take my drunk ass to jail


----------



## GTiTES (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (sublimnl)*

When 11 months after getting your car your licence is about to be suspended.... =(


----------



## 02TurboGTI (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (GTiTES)*

when u deliberatly slow down ur car when a riced out civic hb rolls up next to you... because u want them to hear ur turbo when u leave them in the dust!
when all ur friends with hondas and toyotas start saying things like... "yea, i think i'm gonna turbo my car now"


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (02TurboGTI)*

When you drive normally and a riced out car comes out of nowhere going fast and you catch up to it only to pass it and let him know that he doesn't have the right to go fast anymore. It slows them down everytime.


----------



## jettawolfsburg1.8t (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BrandonC)*

you know you drive a 1.8T when the civic that was at that light revving at you can only see your tailights far in the distance. 
Honda... Tastes so good, Breakfast is back!!!!!!!


----------



## JoeFriday (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (jettawolfsburg1.8t)*

How about...
you get out of bed at night to drive your car, even though you have noplace to go
you wonder if you need to upgrade your seatbelts
you put 600 miles on your car every week... and you have a 3 mile commute to work


----------



## Spiro SU (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Pannikattk)*

quote:[HR][/HR]...when you park somewhere and find yourself staring back at your car in admiration (or obsession) as you walk away...I almost got hit by a mini van in a mall parking lot once due to this phenomena!![HR][/HR]​This one has to be my favorite because I can relate the most to this. I can't stop doing that, every time!


----------



## VDUBBINDizzy (Jul 23, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (JoeFriday)*

quote:[HR][/HR]you put 600 miles on your car every week... and you have a 3 mile commute to work[HR][/HR]​I live 4.5 miles from work and I have put 21,7xx on my car in the first nine months. Dub Luv at first sight. 
How about you know you drive a 1.8t when it pisses you off that everyone is selling their cars and buying 337's and you can't because you bought your car a year too early.


----------



## POPCHILLINMY1.8T (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (VDUBBINDizzy)*

when you get up in the middle of the night with flashlight in hand to look under the hood, just to see that pretty engine.
when obsessive behaviour takes over, like washing it twice a week or, you can't help taking hundreds of pictures with your digital cam, or stickin your head out the window every time you speed up just to hear turbo spooling up better, or.........you get the picture








PS: how bout when your girlfriend's talking while your driving and you only hear her whenever she says the word "car"


[Modified by POPCHILLINMY1.8T, 8:07 PM 4-24-2002]


----------



## ModernMaven (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (rccar111)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
When you start wanting to wave to every GTI and Jetta you meet on the highway.
When you wonder if every GTI and Jetta owner you see on the highway knows about VWVortex.[HR][/HR]​
OMG.. this is me! what the hell have I become??


----------



## ModernMaven (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (DAVID1.8T)*

quote:[HR][/HR]You know you drive a 1.8T when:
You find yourself checking out the asses of VWs for the 1.8T badge.
Saying "boost" is fun.
You cant wait to get milage on the car so you can chip it and mod it and hug it and love it and pet it and...[HR][/HR]​
This is also me...it's a sickness...


----------



## Seven1.8T (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (JettaGrrl)*

When you read this page and you don't even own one. But plan to sell your perfectly fine GLX VR6 for one in February (or as soon as funds allow).
I read all 8 pages .... goood stuff!


----------



## WolfsburgTurbo (Mar 29, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (JettaGrrl)*

When you see one of those police radar setups with the digital read out and you see it as a challenge...
When you feel sorry for your friend who just bought a crappy looking Mustang 5.0 for the "engine"...
When you wonder why anyone would need an engine any bigger than 1.8 liters...
When you see an old woman driving a 1.8t and wonder if she knows what she's got...


----------



## DubberNix (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (se7enVR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
I read all 8 pages .... goood stuff!







[HR][/HR]​Yah...I just read through all 8 pages as well. I'm glad to know I'm not the only one wishes he could get a job that paid him 100G a year to drive around in his 1.8T


----------



## Duo128 (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (DubberNix)*

This thread makes me want a 1.8T sooooooo bad.... Ive decided to leave my 2.0 alone as far as mods... im saving every dime for my future love.. i mean VW.


----------



## DAVID1.8T (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (DubberNix)*

...when an old woman in a Jeep Cherokee tells you what a cute car you have and you keep trying to tell her that it's so fun to drive.
...when two women (probably life-partners) in the same car pull up next to you to tell you what a cute car it is and you keep trying to tell them that it's so fun to drive.
...when the two women who pulled up to you at the previous light ask if there is a 4 door version and you tell them that the 2-door version is more fun but they say they have kids and you tell them to make sure to get a 1.8T.
...when some Mexican dude pulls up next to you and asks you if it is for sale and you say no I just got it.
...when that same Mexican dude pulls up to you at the next light and asks if it's the the 1.8L and you say yes and make sure he knows that there is a turbo in there too.
...when that same Mexican dude pulls up to you at the third light and tells you that his brother in Mexico bought a 2.0 Jetta and you tell him "Cool, but the 1.8T is more fun to drive"


----------



## Pimpovic (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (DAVID1.8T)*

Yeah, you know that just happens to me all the time







Come on people, I know it's getting harder but try to think of something not so specific to you and only you. I wanna laugh my butt off, not think "oh please".


----------



## WolfsburgTurbo (Mar 29, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Pimpovic)*

I don't know if I should really bump this, but I will for all the new guys who haven't had a chance to read it!


----------



## ralstonracing (May 10, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BrandonC)*

Honda drivers get pissed if you don't look over at them when your at a red light...


----------



## Kilmer (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (ralstonracing)*

quote:[HR][/HR]-(after hearing the Forge DV hiss) "Um....I think your car is breathing"
-WOW!!! You have twin turbos under there?
-Cool, my old 5000 had a 5 cylinder too(5V badge cover on the engine)
This one is not related to the 1.8.
Officer: What car is this?
ME: Its a TT
Officer: A what??!?!
ME: A TT
Officer: A Tittie?
ME: NO a TT!
Officer: A GT?
Me: Yes a Beetle GT. : : sigh : :[HR][/HR]​
ROFL


----------



## TrierBora (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Pannikattk)*

quote:[HR][/HR]...when you park somewhere and find yourself staring back at your car in admiration (or obsession) as you walk away...I almost got hit by a mini van in a mall parking lot once due to this phenomena!![HR][/HR]​ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I hear that. I always look back at it. 
Or when people at work talk about putting you in a support group cuz you are always talking about dubs or on the vortex.


----------



## TrierBora (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (TrierBora)*

Forgot one....when you are constantly trying to convert people to the darkside. 
Also when people tell you that you should work at VW and sell em. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WhatBlueVW (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (kilmer420)*

Here's a new one that happened to me recently:
...you realize that your car is still in neutral when driving off at a green light by the fact that your head almost hit the steering wheel when you hit the accelarator.
(never realized how much I was bracing my neck muscles unconsciously before)


----------



## Watertight (May 21, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (WhatBlueVW)*

..............the only thing you drive other than your 1.8 is your roomates CBR600F4i. 
...............and even on the bike your waiting for the boost to come on!


----------



## SevBora (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Watertight)*

...When your neighbors think your crazy cause you keep popping out your front door every hour, on the hour, to gaze at your 1.8t gleaming in the driveway.
..When you have read the ENTIRE EIGHT PAGES of this thread in about 2 hours and wish there was eight more.
I did not realize, until reading this thread and relating to every post, what an obsessed 1.8t fanatic I have become over the past 3 weeks since I got mine... This is a good thing right?? 1.8T is my new drug of choice....


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (SevBora)*

When you have your friend surgically remove your kidnay to sell on the black market so you can get money for Stage 3.
Needless to say, I'm getting stage 3 now







.


----------



## JCJetta (Jun 14, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (FrankiEBoneZ)*

(unchipped car) When you purposely try to NOT engage the turbo during your daily commute, just as a game, and so you can feel like "every other car on the road"
When you are walking and increase your speed suddenly and you find yourself making the WHOOooooooSHhhhhh sound with your lips.


----------



## BMGBeetle (Aug 23, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (JCJetta)*

When your co-workers make fun of your impression of your turbo


----------



## dkrutewicz (Jul 11, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BMGBeetle)*

....you clear out the entire staff of the Best Buy electronics department so they can come out back and watch your 'four door sedan' do 0-60 runs in the empty parking lot.
....you purposely roll-down your windows and turn down the stereo every time you are in a surrounded environment where the 'hiss' can echo.
....warn non-VW friends who haven't been in the car since you 'did some things under the hood' to hold on.
....can still take clients out to lunch in a sophisticated, comfortable, european sedan and then after dropping them off, resume 'spirited' driving. No need to go home and change cars!


----------



## UMDKappy (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (dkrutewicz)*

I dunno if some one posted this yet, i only read 4 pages...

-You cant wait to install mods so you can update your signature on vortex and make it longer
-You drove 150 miles the night you put your CAI in so that the ECU could adjust and you could feel the new found power
-You find yourself gunning it every straightaway you can find, becuase you felt the last time you accelerated, your car felt slower than usual
-Your friends wont race you in anything furthur than 60feet because they know you cant launch and if they go furthur it will be a raping


----------



## BMGBeetle (Aug 23, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (UMDKappy)*

-You find yourself gunning it every straightaway you can find, becuase you felt the last time you accelerated, your car felt slower than usual
-Your friends wont race you in anything furthur than 60feet because they know you cant launch and if they go furthur it will be a raping
So true!







There's a very dissapointed Grand Am GTP owner right down the street from me


----------



## passaturbo (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BMGBeetle)*

...when you take a ish and its curled up like a turbo


----------



## crazyeric (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (passaturbo)*

... when you move and purposely increase your commute from 5 miles on the interstate to 50+ miles on windy secondary roads.


----------



## spoolin (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (passaturbo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]...when you take a ish and its curled up like a turbo







[HR][/HR]​OMG LMFAO~!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







thats the fuinniest ISH


----------



## passaturbo (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (spoolin)*

LMAO.........






















Ive been laughin at myself for about 20 minutes now


----------



## Sam1.8T (Jun 20, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (passaturbo)*

Thread of the month















It's funny...all the sudden I don't feel wierd because 90% of the stuff here are things I do all the time...
Oh yeah...one more...
_
You know you drive a 1.8T when....
- You have traded in a car with higher number of cilynders







_ 




[Modified by Sam1.8T, 8:45 PM 10-1-2002]


----------



## passaturbo (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Sam1.8T)*

.......when you take F40 and cut the block in half ,just to make it 1.8t








.........still lmao from the post above..............god..........how did I think of that










[Modified by passaturbo, 6:07 PM 10-1-2002]


----------



## xclukasgt (Apr 29, 2002)

I can't believe this hasn't been posted, unless it has because I'm too lazy to read all of it. 
You know you drive a 1.8T when
it says 1.8T on the back of your trunk...


----------



## slugman (Aug 9, 2000)

...when you go to a Six Flags, and everybody else complains about how their necks hurt from all the rollercoasters, but you feel fine...
...when getting laid off means that you now have the time to do that install you've been waiting on.
-slug


----------



## SevBora (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (slugman)*

....when youve perfected the art of reaching over the steering wheel while standing outside your car to turn the ignition off and pull out the key cause you didnt want to sit in it while waiting for the turbo to cool, or is this just me??


----------



## UMDKappy (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (SevBora)*

how about:
when you almost crash 20 times, because when you accelerate your cellphone shoots out the empty slot in the dash and you try and get it from under the passenger seat.


----------



## 47 Angry Llamas (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (01silverGTI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Been there, done that..i bet anyone who lives in the Tampa area knows about the stretch on I-75 South Bound, just after the SR69 exit into brandon, until you pass the 301 exitm the "cop free zone" that is where i hit my max speeds







[HR][/HR]​I know the area....why is that a "cop free" area?


----------



## xclukasgt (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (47 Angry Llamas)*

Because cops don't go there.


----------



## helix7 (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (UMDKappy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]how about:
when you almost crash 20 times, because when you accelerate your cellphone shoots out the empty slot in the dash and you try and get it from under the passenger seat.[HR][/HR]​That's what the slot under the armrest is for... perfect fit for most phones.








And here's my contribution to the thread... 
"You go to the dealer and explain the fluttering sound the turbo makes after you let off the gas and he tells you it sounds like you have a blown turbo, when you know damn well it's just a bad DV."


----------



## nycamc (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (UMDKappy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]how about:
when you almost crash 20 times, because when you accelerate your cellphone shoots out the empty slot in the dash and you try and get it from under the passenger seat.[HR][/HR]​That is so true! It happens tome so often that my phone is almost dead by now. Luckily my plan expires soon, too...time to get a new phone!


----------



## Rocket337 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (nycamc)*

when you mom know what that pssshtt is.
when you mom watches the fast and the the furious and say i don't wana find any bottles in your truck.
When your day asks you the day after you got your car "what did ya put in it"
when you go out of your way to put 1000 miles on your car then romp it to 6000 rpms all the way home.
when you roll down main street with your CAI and shift just to see peoples heads turn.
when your friends wana mod your car more then you do. 
when after getting hit by an 18 wheeler your more concerned about getting a base 1.8t or a 337.
when you down shift to 3rd instead of 5th


----------



## 0302 (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (WolfsburgTurbo)*

Dude I am so happy you bumped this thread...it started less than a week before I got my car...anyway my contribution:
You know you want a 1.8T when:
you decide that going to a big name college that is out of the city won't allow you to buy a new 1.8T, so you decide to stay at home with mom and dad so you can afford to get one.
I can't believe it, but 90% of the stuff in this post were things that I do on a regular basis. SO happy to be 1.8T'd.....but guys let's not tell everybody.


----------



## Speedy G (Apr 1, 2002)

Amazing, I can't believe I read the whole thing.
A few Skoda ones:
When you replace your beloved DSM for a Czech car and the only thing you miss is the BOV.
When your cousing that drives a 328 gets in the car and can't believe it's a Czech car.
When you're no longer impressed by beamers because you have a Czech car and a chip.
Speedy G


----------



## union Jack (Sep 20, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Speedy G)*

Hats off.. most amusing thread I've ever read on here!
Amusing coz its so damn true!
You know you own a 1.8T
When you just don't care what the car next to you has under the hood (*unless its a ferrari, 911, TVR etc) You're invincible.. well you like to think you are
You know where the best audio treats are on the way home. GF why do you always put the window down HERE? VRROOOOOOOOOOOOMMMM PSHHH <sigh>
Theres a trick at every junction that will allow you to continue your 'mission' at the highest speed
You look at the computer every day when you get to work to see if you've beaten your record journey time
You offer someone a lift and feel guilty when they look scared.. then think "wtf who's car is it anyway?" and change down a cog
You will purposely sit alongside anyone who is trying to overtake you and even gently drop back slightly so they think they're winning. Then hit the gas.
You know your car can be almost TDI like in the economy stakes if driven normally. But you can always drive economically tomorrow.
You repeatedly search the web for any other info you can find on the 1.8T
You are utterly overjoyed when someone at work says 'You've got a 1.8T.. how does...' 20 mins later, they'll wish they never asked.
Sliproads are runways and when you hit the highway you already know which lane you want to be in and have calculated what you will have passed in the next 15 seconds.
Focuses are a complete joke.
PS. Speedy G. Those Octavia 1.8Ts look stunning. Pure EVIL! And I can vouch for them being REALLY scary when they're sat on your tail!! Nice choice mate!




[Modified by union Jack, 6:09 PM 10-2-2002]


----------



## union Jack (Sep 20, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (union Jack)*

Sorry.. I missed the worst one. Sadly this was me 2 weeks back
You were strongly disapointed by Grand Turismo 3 on your Playstation2 because it didn't have GTIs in it. 
However you saw some kid in ToysRUs playing GT3 Concept with a Golf GTI, so you bought it solely because of that. You were gutted that you didn't buy it sooner!
You then made the car look just like your own and doggedly tried to play every event with that car.
You were then concerned that the car in the game seriously lacked pickup in 3rd gear compared to your real car and wondered where the options were to get a chip upgrade. However you adore watching the replays!!


----------



## b5bel (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BrandonC)*

You know you drive a 1.8T when you find yourself enjoying clear 50 degree days and nights. (spiking @ 25 psi







)


----------



## EuroAtomic (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BrandonC)*

When you're accidentally got a 1.8T when looking for some other collision cars like S4 and M3, decided that those super cars didn't fit the budget of the 18 year old and bought a crashed GTI from Virginia that had only 2900 miles on it.... now you remember those days and think how stupid you were by not picking a GTI right away... 
When you suddenly realize that your life changed for better..








When all you need to relieve a full day stress is that 6k rpm and awsome pshhhht sound..... well... if the stress doesn't go away in the 2 and 3 gears try applying fourth up to 6k for guarranteeeeeeeeeeeeed satisfaction
When you get yourself to think that walking extra 1000 feet from that special parking spot is beneficial for your health








You drop it into the second at 35 and roll through campus looking only in the mirrors trying to see how many chicks are turning their heads.... eventually you end up almost getting into an accident 3 times a day









you suddenly stop regretting being a comuter to college that's 20 miles away from you......
you're in the longdistance relationship and you suddenly start forgetting to call your loved one







) 
Your G/F lives in Montreal canada and You tell her that city should be named Montreal II







))
your favorite numbers range only from 1850 to 65000
you chose "turbo engines and the future" as you term research paper in college prospectives class (very true)
your friend rides with you and goes "damn, that's the same psshhht sound my uncle has in his 18 wheeler, no wonder those things are so powerful"















your father abandones his Maxima and tries to somehow copy your key without you knowng it








instead of studdying for your Chem exam you spend all night reading 1.8T forum








your move into a new area, and your neighbor is 18 year old with painted hair, you smoke your tires shifting and revving by his house and he flyes to the window pulling the blinds coming








you spend 8 hours waxing, claying , cleaning your baby and your neighbors start to call you crazy








you talk about APR stage 3 every morning when family gathers for an early breakfast






















your girlfriend starts to really like VW turbo beetle








your know more about VW and 1.8T engines than your mechanic who owns his own body shop and drives a S600







))
when you are on the highway and some punk tries to race you, you go "Ready, TURRRRRRBOOO, CHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAARGE!!!!!" and drop it to the fourth floring it











































you don't mind a broken window regulator, cause your windows are always down anyway, so you can hear the turbo








when you dream of meeting a lady who drives a moded 1.8T
you wave to every german car you see on the road, eventually people stop racing you and start waving too







)))
you know, that the day of 300+ hp, new 350hp clutch and 4motion will come....
you love you 1.8T soo much that you don't care what "normal" ppeople think reading this post


----------



## BronFuFu (Sep 22, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (DAVID1.8T)*

quote:[HR][/HR]...when an old woman in a Jeep Cherokee tells you what a cute car you have and you keep trying to tell her that it's so fun to drive.
...when two women (probably life-partners) in the same car pull up next to you to tell you what a cute car it is and you keep trying to tell them that it's so fun to drive.
...when the two women who pulled up to you at the previous light ask if there is a 4 door version and you tell them that the 2-door version is more fun but they say they have kids and you tell them to make sure to get a 1.8T.
...when some Mexican dude pulls up next to you and asks you if it is for sale and you say no I just got it.
...when that same Mexican dude pulls up to you at the next light and asks if it's the the 1.8L and you say yes and make sure he knows that there is a turbo in there too.
...when that same Mexican dude pulls up to you at the third light and tells you that his brother in Mexico bought a 2.0 Jetta and you tell him "Cool, but the 1.8T is more fun to drive"[HR][/HR]​lol wtf


----------



## BronFuFu (Sep 22, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (SevBora)*

quote:[HR][/HR]....when youve perfected the art of reaching over the steering wheel while standing outside your car to turn the ignition off and pull out the key cause you didnt want to sit in it while waiting for the turbo to cool, or is this just me??[HR][/HR]​LOL
damn
i do that too


----------



## 3wheelinWolf (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Blade)*

quote:[HR][/HR]...............the mustang owner behind you can't figure out what the hell just happened







[HR][/HR]​yellow convertible last night







see ya!


----------



## 18turbo (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (turbo 1.8)*

quote:[HR][/HR] mustang owner behind you can't figure out what the hell just happened [HR][/HR]​This is the exact thing that happened to me and my friend with his 98' GT, God rest its soul.


----------



## OWK (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (18turbo)*

...2 months before getting your car you 've ever ordered several upgrade items!
...you know that you'll be the only one on your island to own the 180hp version!
...imprezas, 206 S16 and many others tuned cars here won't understand why is that car so fast!


----------



## Turbo Dubber (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (OWK)*

...your friend who knows nothing about cars asks "what's that kick ass noise comin from your car when you shift?...do it again!!!"
...you scare the crap out of unsuspecting pedestrians when u shift/let off the gas
...everytime u drive by the block you hear your boys go "lemme hear it!!! lemme hear it!!!
...when you dress a little warmer just so you can drive with the windows open on kool days
...when you back into your driveway and your mom goes "what the hell is that crazy air noise coming from your car"
...when your dad goes "be careful in that thing...I was in 2nd and the next thing I know I'm doing 60







" or "damn that little b*tch is fast!!!"
...when your broke and your friends go what do you do with your money dude? oh..forget it" as they see me smiling at my car
...when you drive down your friends block and get a call a few seconds later from him saying "dude you just pass by my house?"


----------



## Duo128 (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (steez)*

quote:[HR][/HR]the getto is famous[HR][/HR]​No no no.. the getto is a legend.


----------



## feuerdog (Feb 11, 2002)

You reach 3000rpm and the boo............................... _sssSST KICKS IN!_









When you think you might be able to "take" the CLK55 AMG that just pulled along side.
(NOTE: I tried, it didn't work as planned. I got spanked. HARD!







Fun though)


[Modified by feuerdog, 12:02 AM 10-4-2002]


----------



## Damir (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (feuerdog)*

Damn, this thread is still around!?


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (feuerdog)*

quote:[HR][/HR](NOTE: I tried, it didn't work as planned. I got spanked. HARD!







Fun though)

[Modified by feuerdog, 12:02 AM 10-4-2002][HR][/HR]​I beat one! Maybe time to get chipped.


----------



## WolfsburgTurbo (Mar 29, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (feuerdog)*

quote:[HR][/HR]You reach 3000rpm and the boo............................... _sssSST KICKS IN!_









When you think you might be able to "take" the CLK55 AMG that just pulled along side.
(NOTE: I tried, it didn't work as planned. I got spanked. HARD!







Fun though)

[Modified by feuerdog, 12:02 AM 10-4-2002][HR][/HR]​I think it will take more than a chip to beat a CLK55!


----------



## GTImonty (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (WolfsburgTurbo)*

You know you drive a 1.8T when...
Your windows drop in to the door panel more often than you change your oil....
Your check engine light becomes a permanent map light...
You know more about your car than any salesman or service guy you've ever met....
Even with all the problems, you still cant wait to get in your car and spool it up


----------



## KoRnHoLiO (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (turbo 1.8)*

when civic, mustang and ricemobile try always to race you in city in rush hours







...


----------



## Trevor57 (Jul 5, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Rocket337)*

when idiots ask you, "why didn't you get a vr6" you say, cuz it's slow..


----------



## Golf 2 Slow GLS (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Duo128)*

That is exactly what I did! The 2.0 guys didn't like to hear it but save up! It is worth it!!!
quote:[HR][/HR]This thread makes me want a 1.8T sooooooo bad.... Ive decided to leave my 2.0 alone as far as mods... im saving every dime for my future love.. i mean VW.[HR][/HR]​


----------



## BORA20VT (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Golf 2 Slow GLS)*

You know you drive a 1.8T when....
you hope you're not the only one that walks around the office (when no one is around) and makes spooling and Psssht noises while you walk, sometimes even shifting gears....haha


----------



## scud6661 (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BronFuFu)*

quote:[HR][/HR]....when youve perfected the art of reaching over the steering wheel while standing outside your car to turn the ignition off and pull out the key cause you didnt want to sit in it while waiting for the turbo to cool, or is this just me??
LOL
damn
i do that too[HR][/HR]​hey, me three! my friend with a WRX used to tease me on that. now that i have a turbo timer i still accidently do it since i have a 2002 i have to wait till the countdown finishes b4 i can arm my alarm. so i wait till it reaches 15 sec. on so before i take out the keys so that i can still here the radio/stereo.


----------



## turbovw18 (Jul 5, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (150dB Golf4)*

... when you back into practically every parking spot to look at your "aggresive" front end.
... when paying terribly expensive gas prices and not even flintching.
... when all concentration is lost in any conversation once you walk around that corner and see your 1.8 "sittin' pretty".
... when the vortex is your homepage and you use vortex im more than that AOL thingy.


----------



## spoolin (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (turbovw18)*

Or when you are at work and you spend the entire day checking updated threads ... Ohhh every 5 minutes







<--- Me


----------



## Livnlow (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Rocket337)*

quote:[HR][/HR]when you mom know what that pssshtt is.
when you mom watches the fast and the the furious and say i don't wana find any bottles in your truck.
When your day asks you the day after you got your car "what did ya put in it"
when you go out of your way to put 1000 miles on your car then romp it to 6000 rpms all the way home.
when you roll down main street with your CAI and shift just to see peoples heads turn.
when your friends wana mod your car more then you do. 
when after getting hit by an 18 wheeler your more concerned about getting a base 1.8t or a 337.
when you down shift to 3rd instead of 5th



































[HR][/HR]​
When you post to 7 month old threads and you should be diving deep into an English/Grammar book.


----------



## Golf 2 Slow GLS (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Ignorance2)*

On your way to and from work all you do is try to find a car to race and get pissed off because you have not found one in the two weeks you have had your car chipped except for a Neon on the way back from Achille's house!


----------



## GTEYE 18T (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Golf 2 Slow GLS)*

"... when you just read through this entire thread and the whole time you wonder why you just can't wipe that silly grin off your face, no matter how hard you try! (see look at you now, YOU'RE STILL GRINNING)"


----------



## BrandonC (Feb 14, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BrandonC)*

....when you create a thread about it and you get 300+ replies and more than 10,000 views!
Nice! It's good to know I'm not the only one....


----------



## Duo128 (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BrandonC)*

You guys have no clue how much this makes me long for a 1.8T....


----------



## spoolin (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Duo128)*

when your boss walks into the office on monday morning and asks " What's new on the tex?"


----------



## gti_driver5 (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BrandonC)*

...when BMW's and V8's don't seem all that impressive anymore.
...when your friends and coworkers begin giving you a hard time about always being on the Vortex (I'm hooked..I can't stop....do I need help...no...no...I need BOOOOST! MWUUHAHAHAHAHA)








...when you actually DON'T race people because you know you will win.
...when your girlfriend worries that the car is more important than she is (It is, I just haven't told HER that...heh heh)
AND MY FAVORITE!!!
...when you wave to other Vee Dubbers, and actually pull over just to talk shop. 
Great post! Great site! Great cars! CHEERS EVERYONE!










[Modified by gti_driver5, 9:57 PM 10-4-2002]


----------



## cmr (Apr 29, 1999)

When you hammer on the gas taking rolling hills and your friend says:
"Dude I feel like I'm on a rollercoaster"







(true story)


----------



## JayJetta (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (cmr)*

...you inhale the sweet smeel of burnt tire, clutch and hot brake pads!


----------



## Seven1.8T (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (JayJetta)*

when you bump this cuz you dont have one yet...


----------



## Migvr6NYC (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (se7enVR6)*

wwhen u lost to alot vr6`s.


----------



## redwe-in-wi (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (JayJetta)*

When your license plate reads - SPOOL' N


----------



## CoolWhiteJetta1.8T (Nov 4, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (THE Wuss)*

quote:[HR][/HR]you know you drive a 1.8t when.....
you get hit with your monthly car note and insurance bill
















[Modified by THE Wuss, 6:15 PM 3-13-2002][HR][/HR]​Oooh, I feel that!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 1.8T Girl (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (MRP2001GTi)*

quote:[HR][/HR]when you trade in your 35 year old wife for a 25 year old one because the car rode to harsh and made her neck sore..............







[HR][/HR]​Or what about a 25 Year old one who drives a 1.8T????


----------



## spoolin (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (1.8T Girl)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Or what about a 25 Year old one who drives a 1.8T????







[HR][/HR]​Ummm YEA.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JackaL_200sx (Oct 8, 2002)

You KNOW you drive a 1.8t....
Whan a 2.0t 240sx comes tooling past you in consumate ease


----------



## Bauzen (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (1.8T Girl)*

go'on wit ch'yo bad self, Jen http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the_nokia_guy (May 8, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (JackaL_200sx)*

quote:[HR][/HR]You KNOW you drive a 1.8t....
Whan a 2.0t 240sx comes tooling past you in consumate ease







[HR][/HR]​Raced a 240SX with a SR20DET Running 7LBS of boost (stock) and won...


----------



## gti_driver5 (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BrandonC)*

..when you ask girls at the bar "What kind of car do you drive?" ...and when they say "A Volkswagen..." you ask them to marry you. ( I was joking around but this is a true story!....still dating her...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )


----------



## 1.8T Girl (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (T0oDamnFast)*

quote:[HR][/HR]go'on wit ch'yo bad self, Jen http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​






















Thanks Steve!


----------



## FatSean (Jul 23, 1999)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (1.8T Girl)*

....when that POS Jetta leaves you behind at 110mph


----------



## GTiTES (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (FatSean)*

You know when you drive a 1.8t when...
... you pass someone on the street and their heads turn because of the turbo whistle.....


----------



## jelllo (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (GTiTES)*

When you can't stop reading this post.


----------



## platacz (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (golfboost)*

when your engine starts "honking"?
What the hell is that honking when you turn the car off...I starting to get worried.


----------



## BoraBarn4 (Sep 14, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (platacz)*

When you blow by a Pearlescent White A4 2.8 with a smile on your face.








When you drive with the windows down to hear the turbo, even if it's cold out.
When you justify anything you buy for your car, regardless of price or purpose.


----------



## Qycksilva (Apr 22, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BoraBarn4)*

When you drop $6000 in stage 3 for a $40000 TTQ so you can go as fast as you look.
Marcus


----------



## EuroAtomic (Jun 18, 2002)

you attach a 1.8T badge to your prehistoric computer hoping it would get any faster....














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
you don't have to use a fan to dry your hair when leaving to work in the morning, you just hop into your car with your hair wet, pop the heater to 4, and VOILA in coupla minutes you can fry a chicken in your car, cause the 1.8T engine gets SOOO hot and SOO FAST















--------------------------------------------------------------------
TURBO gives you that feeling... well.... we, 1.8T guys know


----------



## pr4ctic4l (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (EuroAtomic)*

When you drive someone elses car and feel no boost and tell them to replace thier DV. 
You race a Nissan 300zx and blame the loss on your bad shifting and vow to get him next time.
You make fun of your dads slow car so he threatens to buy an Audi S4 just so his car is faster then mine


[Modified by pr4ctic4l, 3:34 AM 10-10-2002]


----------



## Seven1.8T (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (pr4ctic4l)*

...when you're dad (in his Corvette) gets smoked by a 1.8T and asks "What is a hatchback doing going so fast?"
...when you want a poster of the NGP GTI to replace the NSX poster on your wall


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (se7enVR6)*

when you take your dad for a spin and he feels the need for speed, so he sells the beat up old station wagon and is stuck on whether to buy an Audi TT or Porshe Boxster S (true story!)
Personally I want the Boxster S.


----------



## PassinByNA18t (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BrandonC)*

you know u drive a 1.8t when you fail your computer class because you can't stop checking this post


----------



## 20Vhybred (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (PassinByNA18t)*

WHen after every race your faced with the BIG question "Man whats in that thing" .And you answereis "just a little 4 banger"








The parking lot attendent yells to you that your car is still running as you walk away.
And last but not least your MPG can go from 30 to 12 depending on how many times you stump the gas.


----------



## mrkulit9 (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (stuex)*

How do you join the club?


----------



## warura (Sep 27, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (turbo 1.8)*

When you drive with a Wanna-be friend that just gets







wathing the speed and revs go up like crazy and you shift without looking at the panel... just feeling the motor...


----------



## YumaJetta1.8t (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (warura)*

When your 6 year old get's in buckles up turns off ASR points and says thataway


----------



## Seven1.8T (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (YumaJetta1.8t)*

When after two weeks of talking to him. Your father finally agrees to goto the VW dealer with you and look at em. And does a complete 180 on his perspective after he and you drive the car....
I may be getting on before I graduate


----------



## VWParts (Sep 22, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (se7enVR6)*

Never having to downshift because of the AWESOME TORQUE / CLUTCH KILLA


----------



## ridgeline (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Senna 1.8T)*

when you let your dad drive your car so you can feel the awesome whip-lash in the passenger or back seat.
when you feel 500 miles a week just isn't enough.
when you tell whoever is driving to leave it in neutral when turning off the car.
looking forward to people who say "excuse me sir, i think you left your car on"
when the number of x mods just isn't enough.


----------



## GTIGuy01 (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (ridgeline)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The chick hanging on your car in your dreams is Big and is holding 4 Stieners of Beer in one hand, her name Hiedi, and she is HOT (Its a German thing )[HR][/HR]​LMAO...spoken, although it's spelled Heidi....not ie....it took me a while
to get it right, much to my GF's frustration...


[Modified by GTIGuy01, 8:14 PM 10-16-2002]


----------



## JrGong (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (GTIGuy01)*

When you stop reading this thread to go drive and admire your car!
just did taht btw, hehehe, its kind of colder too... so i ve got to go appreciate that.. i live in florida! eheh


----------



## Seven1.8T (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (JrGong)*

BUMP ...
I'm ordering my 2003 GTI 1.8T a week from this friday








I'm digging it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 02redgti (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (se7enVR6)*

when you wait for the temperature to drop 50 degrees cause the stock intercooler sucks


----------



## the governor (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (02redgti)*

after driving a chipped 1.8t you dont stop trying to convince your gf to get a passat B5 1.8t, so you can get her a chip for christmas and then drive her car, instead of yours all the time.


----------



## 0302 (Aug 12, 2002)

This is you know you drive a VW but:
You know you drive a VW when you notice the red GTI in the credits of The Fast and the Furious.
Look for it....it's at the end when they are showing pics of cars...Red GTI...It's only the rear quarter panel but it's there.


----------



## FYGTBUG (Jul 29, 2001)

You know you drive a 1.8T when all your performance mods come highly recomended by the 1.8T forums, the home of original thought LOL


----------



## 02redgti (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (turbo 1.8)*

when you try to make this the longest thread in vwvortex history.


----------



## SirWillett (Sep 30, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (golfboost)*

quote:[HR][/HR]when your window falls into the door for no reason?[HR][/HR]​It happen to me in the first 12 hours of having the car. First time the window went down after I left the dealership.......


----------



## Seven1.8T (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (SirWillett)*

Wow... this thing was saves in my favorites and I just noticed it.
I'll keep it alive so newbies can dig it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gurlieDUBracer (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BlownVDub)*

quote:[HR][/HR]...you go to a forum every day to talk about it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







[HR][/HR]​you put off everything in order to get your next mod ie







aying phone bills, buying clothes, or anything else that is not related to your car performance


----------



## gurlieDUBracer (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (reflexiv)*

quote:[HR][/HR]You know you drive a 1.8T when....
*You can say, that it is just a Golf with a Audi TT engine!
*
every time you see an Audi 1.8T, you say to yourself, "See that car? We've got the same engine."[HR][/HR]​


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (MotoMannequin)*

quote:[HR][/HR]...you get free candy with your new parts







[HR][/HR]​That's a good one.










[Modified by Hostile, 4:53 PM 11-7-2002]


----------



## Mk4Idol (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (KrautFed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]...rice boys start telling you how to mod your car, with my favorite "Dude, Get a Blow Off Valve"








[HR][/HR]​dude, thats so true, all my friends with rice rockets tells me that "dude, i love your car, get a BOV." or like "180 hps in a 1.8L?" "your exhaust looks nasty, you should get a big ass loud one"


----------



## Mk4Idol (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (gurlieDUBracer)*

quote:[HR][/HR]You know you drive a 1.8T when....
*You can say, that it is just a Golf with a Audi TT engine!
*
every time you see an Audi 1.8T, you say to yourself, "See that car? We've got the same engine."[HR][/HR]​yup, all yours friends wont believe you at first, then they find out you make more hps that audis


----------



## turbovw18 (Jul 5, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Hostile)*



> ...you get free candy with your new parts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mk4Idol (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (treyrox)*

when you've been reading this thread for hours and finally got that last page, and bookmarked and went to sleep, only the next morning when you woke up, and you realized that your last page from the night before is not longer that last page anymore.. 20+ pages!!! then you ask yourself, do people ever go to sleep?


----------



## Jeckyll (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Mk4Idol)*

... when the company you work for declares bancrupcy







, and one of your biggest worries is that you'll have to put off the next set of mods for a while


----------



## Jamaican Dub (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BrandonC)*

Your wife or girlfriend is affraid to drive it after it has been chipped








True story, I have been chipped for about a year now and I have to force my wife to drive the Jetta.


----------



## BensBlackGTI (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Jamaican Dub)*

when your friend has a playboy, a maxim and a SCC (w/BillyT in it







) in that order on his coffee table and you grab the SCC first


----------



## black2001aww (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BensBlackGTI)*

When you take your friends out to show off your new performance and they start talking and think you're listening when all you're really do is waiting for them to shut up so you can floor it and floor them!


----------



## 02redgti (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (black2001aww)*

when your roomate starts buying parts for his mustang cause the gti is caching up.


----------



## Spiro SU (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (gotpsi)*

You replace the "1.8T" badge on your car with the "Turbo" from the Porsche 911...because you know the car is most deserving and worthy of it.


----------



## FabianUMGTI1.8T (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (turbo 1.8)*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"when you go drive someone else's car and instinctivly go to turn off the ASR button" 
Then after you start driving it you immeadiatly start to miss the "pssshhh" sound and think "man this car is slow". 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
i know exactly what you are talking about right after I drove my friends Civic.....BORING


----------



## nbulko (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (FabianUMGTI1.8T)*

someone should copy all this down and post it on one thread so its not 11 pages...not me of course ......i just read an 11 page thread im not going to look at it again hah


----------



## DimcheMKV (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (nbulko)*

u really know you drive a 1.8T when you keep hearing people say PICK A LANE!!!








Just seems like everyone you encounter on the street wants to race.......
Not to mention some how everyone knows about the CHIP!!! that makes the 1.8T fly!!!! im serouise, everywhere i go i hear you chip it yet...From Civic owners to Mustangs, to you name it!!!!!
They found out our secret!!!


----------



## DimcheMKV (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (DimcheMKV)*

owww ya, you also know you drive a 1.8T when you beat someone and yet your not chipped, but they refuse to belive your not.....


----------



## headswagen (Sep 30, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (phatplat)*

lol.. my car is comming to me in less than a month, and i've already considered buyng a chip for a paperweight


----------



## SimonPieter2 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Damir)*

quote:[HR][/HR]You know you drive a 1.8T when....
*You can say, that it is just a Golf with a Audi TT engine!
*[HR][/HR]​Hahah I tell my dad that everyday!! (he has an audi TT)


----------



## 18turbojet2002 (May 30, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (SimonPieter2)*

The judge says, " Son one more ticket and you will lose your license!" but you hear " Son that is some kick @$$ car after im done let me take a test drive and we can go race some cops!"
You tell your mom that a chip, intake, turbo back, turbo inlet and rims helps with the gas( mom's a polock so of course she beleaves this







)
When a cop pulls up next to you , you quitly let the little pshhh out of the engine, once the cop is following you, find the nearest dounkin Donuts and pull in, then get out and ask if he wants anything








Your friends 2002 V6 mustang is in your rearview mirror all the time, or he says " No, no lets take your car tonight"
ONce you beat any other car and he pulls up next to you, give the nod, then in your head " what the hell was he thinking, i wasted him!"


----------



## 18turbojet2002 (May 30, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (18turbojet2002)*

bump lets keep thsi going


----------



## Seven1.8T (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (18turbojet2002)*

bump ... back from the dead


----------



## Golf 2 Slow GLS (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (se7enVR6)*

When you drive at the speed limit in the hope that you will find a car to race. (everyone passes you so you have a greater chance of finding a race) You keep looking in the rear view for something that looks like it could be a possible race. When they get next to you, you speed up and try to run them!










[Modified by Golf 2 Slow GLS, 3:21 PM 12-1-2002]


----------



## Chucifer (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Golf 2 Slow GLS)*

your roommate wakes up 25 mins before he's supposed to be on a train bound for NYC, wakes YOU up because "your car is fast", downloads directions from Tyson's Corner to Union Station in DC, and you make it there with 5 mins to spare


----------



## SimonPieter2 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Chucifer)*

your roommates excuse for your car being faster than his is because you have a turbo and he only has a v8


----------



## 337gti357mag (May 26, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (SimonPieter2)*

hahaha....when somehow you have the confidence to test a v12 benz on the highway, and you don't even care that he's catching up at 130mph cause he has 8 more cylinders than you do!


----------



## EDM (Sep 5, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (JettaGrrl)*

When you are driving in 5th gear and forget you have one more gear to go.


----------



## omeezy (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Ken1.8T)*

quote:[HR][/HR]you accellerate onto the parkway and you catch up to traffic within moments and you say, " *whoa* " [HR][/HR]​because the silver blur thats my 24v VR6 just overtook u and you can't do a damn thing about it. HAHA
Im sorry guys i had to had that, i just couldn't resist.


----------



## I3oxrocket (Aug 8, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (FYGTBUG)*

...when you remove the gromet in your firewall next to your diverter ,so its extra loud in your cabin, So even passangers that dont like the windows down have to suffer as your shifting.


----------



## Luv of Speed (May 19, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Gambit)*

quote:[HR][/HR]HOw about you keep looking for 6th because you just wanna shift [HR][/HR]​Or when you're going 120 put it in 6th and give it a little more


----------



## johnny5gti (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Luv of Speed)*

when you read 11pages of this thread


----------



## 02TurboGTI (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (mk4 turbo gti)*

u know you drive a 1.8t when -
a guy with road rage tries to give you the finger, but can't because he can't catch up to you. (true story)


----------



## TTR BUG (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (headswagen)*

quote:[HR][/HR]lol.. my car is comming to me in less than a month, and i've already considered buyng a chip for a paperweight







[HR][/HR]​That's freakin' awesome!!!
Nothin' like buying parts for the car before you even have it
And when civic SI's are a waste of time and gas money


----------



## HwAoRrDk (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (FYGTBUG)*

... you receive a competition flyer through the mail from Volkswagen, offering the chance to win a brand new Golf GTI 1.8T and you think: "Hey, why not? Another one would be pretty good!"
(True. I did this just last week.







)


----------



## DubAddict (Jun 30, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Golf 2 Slow GLS)*

quote:[HR][/HR]When you drive at the speed limit in the hope that you will find a car to race. (everyone passes you so you have a greater chance of finding a race) You keep looking in the rear view for something that looks like it could be a possible race. When they get next to you, you speed up and try to run them!









[Modified by Golf 2 Slow GLS, 3:21 PM 12-1-2002][HR][/HR]​haha SO true


----------



## BoraBarn4 (Sep 14, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (DubAddict)*

....you have your stock grille on your desk acting as a decoration after you installed the Kamei.


----------



## TurboNasty (Nov 12, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BoraBarn4)*

Haha what a great thread.....Im picking up my 1.8T tomorrow morning, CANT WAIT, This has been the longest 4 days of my life!!!!!


----------



## ryanslat (Oct 27, 2002)

I bought my sportbike when I was driving a Jeep to get my speed thrills. Sold the Jeep, got a 1.8t. Now I can't decide which to take in the mornings when I need my adrenaline rush.


----------



## mr911sc (Dec 18, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (02TurboGTI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]u know you drive a 1.8t when -
a guy with road rage tries to give you the finger, but can't because he can't catch up to you. (true story)







[HR][/HR]​HAHAHA... Thats happened at least 10 times! Good one


----------



## Seven1.8T (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (mr911sc)*


----------



## 1.8t man (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BrandonC)*

when your so fast you can stop time 
when your chiped


----------



## Golfn'it (Jul 15, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BrandonC)*

when you start your 1.8T and it sputters and shakes more than a 1977 school bus!


----------



## GTIluvit (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (davy913)*

...you pull out of a gas station into the first lane of a main road and the car coming up behind you changes lanes because they think you are cutting them off, just to have to change back into your lane again when they realize that your second and third gear shift has put you instantly 1/4 mile ahead of them!








...making a decision when to go into traffic is not a hard decision anymore! You just go and adjust after!








...you can't buy a street run in your area these days because everybody in your city knows about your car and it's mods through either first hand experience or as an innocent witness!










[Modified by GTIluvit, 2:13 PM 12-15-2002]


----------



## 02TurboGTI (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (GTIluvit)*

when you listen to some idiot talk about how his 1.5 liter crx engine can out-run ur car due to some power to weight ratio bs, and when make him eat his words 10 feet after a stop light.


----------



## GoTrinI (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BrandonC)*

.....engraved above your DTM tips are the words "ki$$ my square VW backside Japanese scum"


----------



## gti_driver5 (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BrandonC)*

...when you create a post about "You know you drive a 1.8T when..."
hehe. I love this thread. 

Oh yeah... you know you drive a 1.8T when you post about different types of performance CHIPS..and everyone and their brother turns the conversation around, and strts talking about Pringles and Doritos... hehe...BASTARDOS!


----------



## 1.8TMadness (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (davy913)*

...when a cop pulls you over for a ticket and you ask him for a race


----------



## 1.8TMadness (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (1.8TMadness)*

....when you dump your gf so you'll have more winter mod money


[Modified by 1.8TMadness, 12:08 AM 12-16-2002]


----------



## Kilmer (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (TTR BUG)*

quote:[HR][/HR]lol.. my car is comming to me in less than a month, and i've already considered buyng a chip for a paperweight








That's freakin' awesome!!!
Nothin' like buying parts for the car before you even have it
And when civic SI's are a waste of time and gas money[HR][/HR]​I got mine yesterday...and yes I already had parts to install


----------



## I3oxrocket (Aug 8, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Golfn'it)*

quote:[HR][/HR]when you start your 1.8T and it sputters and shakes more than a 1977 school bus![HR][/HR]​and then grinds second, just like the old busdriver did!


----------



## Silver_1.8T (Apr 4, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (1.8TMadness)*

quote:[HR][/HR]...when a cop pulls you over for a ticket and you ask him for a race







[HR][/HR]​Been there done that. Met up with him at MIR.
He drove a 11 sec Mustang :-(
Drew


----------



## 1.8Tofpower (May 26, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Silver_1.8T)*

when you pull into a gas staion and wait 1minute and 10 seconds before you get down to fill her up for another run
when you wish 104octane was available at your local mobil


----------



## podunk-b5 (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (1.8Tofpower)*

When you get pulled over doing 30 over the limit and a week later you get pulled over by the same cop and he says to you "You must have it in stock because I caught going 15 mph less this week" Thank god I know the cop to get out of the 2 tickets. It still scares the poo out of you.
Adam


----------



## woofster (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (1.8Tofpower)*

...when you turn off your radio and your cel phone during your quiet drive home at night...just so you can hear the *turbo whine*.


----------



## Turbo Gerbil (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (davy913)*

---when you catch yourself shifting just as your front passes somebody's window just to watch their reaction


----------



## UMDKappy (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Turbo Gerbil)*

im def. guilty of that myself...i go out of my way to make sure i shift by peoples windows


----------



## newbiewithGTI2002 (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (UMDKappy)*

OK a bad one ...
all of a sudden your car shakes, CELs and won't pull, meaning you've blown yet another coilpack


----------



## newbiewithGTI2002 (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (ryanslat)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I bought my sportbike when I was driving a Jeep to get my speed thrills. Sold the Jeep, got a 1.8t. Now I can't decide which to take in the mornings when I need my adrenaline rush.[HR][/HR]​I can relate to that somewhat... adrenaline rush vs ohmygod scares in my case... I own V-Max


----------



## technofly7 (Apr 7, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (stuex)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
You shout out "Warp speed Mr Sulu" before hitting the gas.[HR][/HR]​
HAHAHAHAHAHA







i grew up on Star Trek, I laughed my ass off when i read that. hahaha


----------



## MeGaMoNk_turbo (Apr 21, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (technofly7)*

When you spend (7.75 X 5 gallons) = $38.75 for 5 gallons of c16 to run really high boost on the weekend!


----------



## BMGBeetle (Aug 23, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (MeGaMoNk_turbo)*

You laugh out-loud when you overhear a cop saying his new impala is "fast enough" [not to catch me rings through my head]


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BMGBeetle)*

... you get worked by a VR6.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cxg231 (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Marty)*

When your friends yell "Punch it Chewie!" Everytime the light turns green....and then you make a stupid Chewbacca noise.....


----------



## feuerdog (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (cxg231)*

You wish the local dealer had a Colipack vending machine.


----------



## Hi TeK (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (phatplat)*

Yes i agree with you ahahaha


----------



## Firecracker (Jul 23, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Lee 18t)*

you realized that your 2.0 16v is faster, and there is no standing water in your car.


----------



## Seven1.8T (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Firecracker)*









Figured I'd bring this back


[Modified by se7enVR6, 12:59 AM 1-9-2003]


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (se7enVR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]








Figured I'd bring this back
[Modified by se7enVR6, 12:59 AM 1-9-2003][HR][/HR]​figures.


----------



## Seven1.8T (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Gaki)*

quote:[HR][/HR]figures.[HR][/HR]​zip it foo!


----------



## gtibunny8v (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (se7enVR6)*

You know that you drive a 1.8T when your the idiot trying to race something he has no clue about. He doesnt know that I also have a turbo. The you realize he wants race. So you leave it in forth and floor it while he's in 3rd. Then you slow up becuase you feel bad for him, then blow off every 5 secs to stay at the same pace that hes at when hes floored.


----------



## Seanathan (May 1, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (gtibunny8v)*

When you play with the "windows up" button to make your lights flash


----------



## Seanathan (May 1, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Seanathan`)*

How bout this one too.......
when your DV goes off and your passenger looks at you with a worried face and says,"Is it suppose to do that?!?"


----------



## WhatBlueVW (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (gtibunny8v)*

Maybe he does know what he is racing. I goaded a guy in a 69 Chevy Camaro with a 455 V8 to race me at a light because I'm God freakin' damnedly in total love with those cars. Having him blow me away like I was standing still made my month!quote:[HR][/HR]You know that you drive a 1.8T when your the idiot trying to race something he has no clue about. He doesnt know that I also have a turbo. The you realize he wants race. So you leave it in forth and floor it while he's in 3rd. Then you slow up becuase you feel bad for him, then blow off every 5 secs to stay at the same pace that hes at when hes floored. [HR][/HR]​


----------



## KingTurbo (Aug 8, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (WhatBlueVW)*








The pssssssst sound from the CAI, my high ass insurance bill, and speeding tickets.


----------



## gtibunny8v (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (WhatBlueVW)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Maybe he does know what he is racing. I goaded a guy in a 69 Chevy Camaro with a 455 V8 to race me at a light because I'm God freakin' damnedly in total love with those cars. Having him blow me away like I was standing still made my month! [HR][/HR]​I would do that also then I would want him to race my Camaro. But this kid thought he could have an easy win. When we got off the exit he pulls up and told me that no honda has beaten him. I want to slap him for that comment. Then I told him it was a VW GTi. And he told me that they didnt make them that old. Thats when I drove off or I would have choked him.


----------



## hognozzle (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (gtibunny8v)*

you just hope that it will start


----------



## K04GTi (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (gotpsi)*

When your wish you could shift into 7th.







little turbo s joke . . .


----------



## TOmy GTI 1.8 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (gotpsi)*

When you spank a pony and they give you a thumbs up while doing a massive burnout


----------



## F1_Fan (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (hognozzle)*

... it sounds like a 20-yr old Subaru 'cause the ignition coil just went.


----------



## relapsd (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (KrautFed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]...rice boys start telling you how to mod your car, with my favorite "Dude, Get a Blow Off Valve"
[HR][/HR]​man, so true. haha.


----------



## gliplow (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (relapsd)*

When you still can't touch a stage 5 G60.


----------



## Seanathan (May 1, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (gliplow)*

when you get pissed off when people SLAMMMM your doors, and you quickly give them the look of death and yell,"DUDE its not a Chevy!!!"


----------



## GT1373A (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Seanathan`)*

... you see one of those roadside speed detectors that the police put up to show you how much faster than the speed limit you're going, and you take it as a challenge to see how much faster you can go before you reach it.


----------



## 20-Valves (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (turbo 1.8)*

...you come to the realization that your car displaces less than a bottle of Coke


----------



## Blue.Jester.02Gti (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Seanathan`)*

or... jerk that steering wheel while idling to watch the rpms move up and down


----------



## dbrowne1 (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Blue.Jester.02Gti)*

This is the thread that doesn't end, yes it goes on and on my friend,
Some people started it, not knowing what it was,
And they'll continue posting in it just because
This is the thread that doesn't end, yes it goes on and on my friend,
Some people started it, not knowing what it was,
And they'll continue posting in it just because
This is the thread that doesn't end, yes it goes on and on my friend,
Some people started it, not knowing what it was,
And they'll continue posting in it just because


----------



## EZ (Jun 22, 1999)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (gotpsi)*

when you buy your next VW, and insist it has a 1.8T also.
EZ


----------



## 0302 (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (GT1373A)*

Dude this is so true....They have one here and it is right before this curve on the interstate which makes it that much more fun


----------



## Black JTI 1.8T (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (se7enVR6)*

You know you drive a 1.8t when 
You listen to dump trucks, ambulences and grey hounds spool and blow off and you tell your self that your 1.8t sounds better. 
When you take detours on your way to school so you could wake up to the feeling of 100+
When you spool and blow off at least three times before backing into a parking spot. 
When you blow off in the mouths of anybody from 5 to 95 and watch for their reactions in your mirror. 
When you race cars that are just down right faster than you in the hopes of them missing a gear and you getting bragging rights. (True Story Camaro SS)
When you expect to hear your car blowing off during racing but the only sound you hear is you grinding into second and third.


----------



## KingTurbo (Aug 8, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (GT1373A)*

quote:[HR][/HR]... you see one of those roadside speed detectors that the police put up to show you how much faster than the speed limit you're going, and you take it as a challenge to see how much faster you can go before you reach it.[HR][/HR]​







I love doing that


----------



## ericjimenez (Aug 21, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Black JTI 1.8T)*

this is still going on 13 pages? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI-337 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (ericjimenez)*

I thought i will start the 14th page!








!.8T is kick ass!








Insataling 4 point harness !


----------



## BrandonC (Feb 14, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (dbrowne1)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
....
This is the thread that doesn't end, yes it goes on and on my friend,
Some people started it, not knowing what it was,
And they'll continue posting in it just because
....
[HR][/HR]​Yeah, I can honestly say I didn't think I'd get this many responses! I'm glad everyone's gotten a kick out of it.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hybrid VW (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BrandonC)*

You come to the realization that your 20V head flows less than a 1.8 16V head from '86.










[Modified by Hybrid VW, 9:10 PM 1-11-2003]


----------



## anlance337 (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (K04GTi)*

quote:[HR][/HR]When your wish you could shift into 7th.







little turbo s joke . . .[HR][/HR]​337 
6-speed 
know what you mean there dude


----------



## anlance337 (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (KingTurbo)*

yes this too rules


----------



## genixia (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (anlance337)*

...when you start to look forward to a 600mile holiday roadtrip.
...when you drive 2000 miles in a week, and it didn't seem that far.
...when you tell your friends/family that you had your car chipped, and they ask "How bad?"
...when old friends who you haven't seen for a year ask how your life is going, and you start with the car.
...when your 2 year old tells you to 'Turbo'.


----------



## GT1373A (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (genixia)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
...when old friends who you haven't seen for a year ask how your life is going, and you start with the car.
[HR][/HR]​I have a friend I lost touch with for about 3 years, and the first things he writes to me is," You've GOT to see my new VW"... of course he also said it was in he shop...


----------



## jettablacka (Mar 26, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BrandonC)*

Someone tells you to open the hood and the doors, turn on the ignition for 2 minutes... And you do it!


----------



## Liquid1.8T (Dec 20, 1999)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (jettablacka)*

you do a .16 cent mod and it actually works (dv shimming)


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Liquid1.8T)*

...your PSI is higher than your MPG!


----------



## mheavili (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (roly)*

...after 6 months, a blown ECU, three bad coils and a speeding tickets - I'm still thrilled to have a 1.8T!!!


----------



## 03 GTI (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (mheavili)*

ohh man, its back


----------



## BrandonC (Feb 14, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (03 GTI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]ohh man, its back







[HR][/HR]​Hey, at least it's better than the 4 "Which chip should I get" and the 2 "Should I get a new N75?" posts that are always on the front page here.


----------



## Sam1.8T (Jun 20, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BrandonC)*

Whatabout '1.8T or VR6 threads s














?
But for this thread..lets call it a quit guys... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Faststang70 (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (1.8Dub)*

quote:[HR][/HR]or when u get a ticket after 2 weeks of owning the car







[HR][/HR]​Or getting a ticket after having the car for 2 hours


----------



## newbiewithGTI2002 (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Faststang70)*

Did that with my mom's Dodge Aries just getting off the dealer lot


----------



## DimcheMKV (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (newbiewithGTI2002)*

Haha and yes its back agian!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You know you drive a 1.8T when for xmas present you ask your gf to buy you a boost guage!!!
Also when you ask for money so you can get your car dynoed as an xmas present to lol


----------



## JM1681 (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (DimcheMKV)*

How about when you're driving your fiance home, within the first 8 hours of owning the car, and get pulled over, just to be asked by the officer, after he circled the car 3 times...
"I'm sorry can you rev that engine one more time for me?"
Sadly enough, true story.


----------



## DimcheMKV (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (JM1681)*

lol really, when i was pulled over once the cop was asking me about my car, how much i payed, is it fast, lol well duh speeding ticket







and he still gave me it to!
Best time when i was arrested lol...The cop ownd a Turbo Bettle...He asked me if i had my GTI chiped and what not lol...he was nice enoff not to tow my car...."He" moved it for me down the street in a parking lot...Cool Cop


----------



## 1qwkgti (May 22, 2003)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (DimcheMKV)*

When you leave a gas station because they only sell 92 instead of 93 octane.
You plan a trip to Montana for top speed runs.


----------



## the_nokia_guy (May 8, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BrandonC)*

Hehe, i remember this one... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cryptojetta (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BrandonC)*

if for some strange reason you do get beat in a street race by a (ss camaro/cobra )
you still feel like a winner cause "well i hung with you dude and i got 30mpg while doing it!"..... you cant explain to your non vw owning buddys how much you love your car. or the look on your buddys face after his first ride in yourVW, he says...."this aint no chick car dude!!" and you like ...."I was trying to tell you that!!" .......you know you drive a 1.8T,when the only thing that sounds better than a 1.8T 5sp is a 1.8T 6sp...!


----------



## cryptojetta (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BrandonC)*

youknow you drive a 1.8T when your wife leaves you run to the computer to go to the vortex and not to a porn site....


----------



## Nessal (Nov 24, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (cryptojetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cryptojetta* »_youknow you drive a 1.8T when your wife leaves you run to the computer to go to the vortex and not to a porn site....

AHAHAH SOOOOO TRUEEEEE http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (DimcheMKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DimcheMKV* »_
Best time when i was arrested lol

not sure about this one ... LMAO


----------



## Jeff'sGTIAWW (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Nessal)*

LOL
the eye roll when they walk in and catch you online is priceless


----------



## protijy337 (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Boostcreep)*

when you have coil pack horror stories but yet somehow you still love you car


----------



## TrierBora (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (protijy337)*

Dang I thought this died its death a long time ago. LOL


----------



## Seven1.8T (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (TrierBora)*

When you went thru 2 VR6s by the time this thread originally started and now you own a 1.8T ... and are happy its back.








When the local dudes in Mustangs won't race you...


----------



## Azutidubster (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Seven1.8T)*

When u put the 1.8t in a mk2 or mk1 and everybody get destroyed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## McLovin (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Blade)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blade* »_...............the mustang owner behind you can't figure out what the hell just happened









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif love that one


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (nicky1.8t)*

OR 
the camaro passenger starts laughing ... once him and you punch it he turns to the side just to realize you are still there ... laughing stops and ownage starts








once you let them pull back up you start laughing, rev the engine to release a wooosh and be on your way


_Modified by chaugner at 9:17 PM 11-13-2003_


----------



## flanders (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (chaugner)*

You know you drive a 1.8T when your eyes are peeled to your bizooost guage rather than anything else!


----------



## steez (Dec 2, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (flanders)*

... the weathers gettin cold....and you got a feeling another coilpack is gonna go ...


----------



## recklessvw (Apr 26, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Newspimp)*


_Quote »_You listen to Linkin Park - In the End, and think of the SpeedVision World Rally Cup highlight video, and think, Hey, I can do that (or is that just me)

OMG!!! I soooo think of that video every time that song comes on! It is so hard not to drive like a rally car.


----------



## recklessvw (Apr 26, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (recklessvw)*

AND...I think this thread needs a pic or two.


----------



## Mk418TDUB (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (recklessvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *recklessvw* »_AND...I think this thread needs a pic or two.









Damn...nice CLEAN engine bay...is that intake manifold just polished or is it a greyish color?? It's nice...were did you get it??
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TurboZen (Oct 15, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (recklessvw)*

When your roommate tells you to just buy a bigger turbo so you will finally shut up about it. I think I have an obsession...


----------



## DubGray1.8T (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (recklessvw)*

When you can walk your friends supercharged 293 wheel horse 1995 M3 on the highway.







It was a happy day.
P.S. Yes it dynoed that.


----------



## exS4 (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (DubGray1.8T)*

When I don't miss my C5 Vette, my S4 Avant, or my 3 Mustangs cause my GTi is the "Funnest" car I've ever owned! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## recklessvw (Apr 26, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Mk418TDUB)*










_Quote »_Damn...nice CLEAN engine bay...is that intake manifold just polished or is it a greyish color?? It's nice...were did you get it??

I polished the intake manifold myself, took about 6 hours of hand sanding and polishing. I think it was worth it, though. Thanks!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbo02gti (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (recklessvw)*

When you can't resist the urge to belittle the yuppie in the 
Boxster S with the top down and his girlfriend in the passenger seat..


----------



## little p (Apr 29, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (turbo02gti)*

When you've lost count of how many bad MAF's you've had...and your water pump dies at 35,467 miles...and you find out it costs $534.00 to replace ($732.00 with timing belt). crap.


----------



## forcefedjetta (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BrandonC)*

when you see vr6's and 2.0l's and think body parts car


----------



## GtiGyver (Mar 22, 2002)

You know when you drive a 1.8t when...

...youre worried that the reason you haven't seen a CEL recently is because the bulb is burned out.


----------



## SAVWaterWagens (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (gti_8v)*

You know when you drive a 1.8t.....
..... when you actually say you have done EVERYTHING that his been listed in a post thats almost 2 years old and 16 pages long LOL......
.....when you are thinking of taking out more for "living expenses" on your student loan just so you can get your turbo upgrade








LOL this thread 0wnz and its almost 2 years old


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (SAVWaterWagens)*

Not mine, look to the left;
...when you deny that it really takes 6-7 seconds from 0-60 b/c it seems so much faster.
...when you've done 120 on a country road, realized there was a stop sign coming up, and thought you could slow down as fast as you sped up (true story, dont worry, i stopped right at the sign and immediately smelled burnt brakes, toasty!!)
...when you only need to feather it to 2krpms to get some wheel spin.
...when your friend who was driving infront of you thinks you were giving him the high beams when it was actually between shifts.
...when you feel like a pimp


----------



## Prefekt (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (gti_8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti_8v* »_You know when you drive a 1.8t when...

...youre worried that the reason you haven't seen a CEL recently is because the bulb is burned out.









HAHAHAHAHAH!


----------



## IY boy (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Perfekt)*

When all you hear from your 2.0L friend in the passenger seat is "you suck"
When you get the car rolling in 1st gear then give it gas and still be able to spin your tires through the intersection all while the 2.0L friend in the passenger seat is still saying "you suck"
And finally having a rice burner come up on you wanting to race then sees "trbo" on the licence plate as you watch his car slowly back off from behind you.


_Modified by cae92283 at 11:54 PM 11-14-2003_


----------



## UMDKappy (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (cae92283)*

how about when you put peanut butter on your dick and have your dog lick it off.....get it?? cuz its YOUR dog!


----------



## IY boy (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (UMDKappy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UMDKappy* »_how about when you put peanut butter on your dick and have your dog lick it off.....get it?? cuz its YOUR dog!

That only applies if you are going on a Road Trip...


----------



## JDF1972 (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (1.8Dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Dub* »_or when u get a ticket after 2 weeks of owning the car <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/mad.gif" BORDER="0"> 

....how true.


----------



## 16V Hare (Aug 6, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Blade)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blade* »_...............the mustang owner behind you can't figure out what the hell just happened









LMFAO!!!!!!!!that's so true!
...........you hammer it in a parking structure just so you can hear the turbo go whooooosh


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (16V Hare)*

Sorry off topic, but I have to say it:
You know you drive a 4cyl Ranger with 218,000 miles on it and a hole in the cat when you rev it in the drive thru at McDonalds and hear the reverberation of the sound against the concrete wall and it sounds coool.


----------



## I Play Lacrosse (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (cae92283)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cae92283* »_
And finally having a rice burner come up on you wanting to race then sees "trbo" on the licence plate as you watch his car slowly back off from behind you.

_Modified by cae92283 at 11:54 PM 11-14-2003_

All the while- your 2.0 friend is in the passenger seat saying "you suck."
I have a vr6 with jus under 10,000 miles.... anybody wanna trade?... please?


----------



## DimcheMKV (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (I Play Lacrosse)*

You know you drive a 1.8T when you gf brother calls you TURBO!!!!!!! and lables you on his nextel as TURBO!!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## exS4 (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (I Play Lacrosse)*

"I have a vr6 with jus under 10,000 miles.... anybody wanna trade?... please?"
Just get a TurboKit from HPA or Shimmel.
You'll have alot more HP than us, then we'll be jealous!
But at least it's in the family! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AutoX95 (Aug 4, 2002)

I didn't see this thread the first 4 times it came up to the top of the list! Here's my contribution! 
You know you drive a 1.8T when.........
You are the only VW freak in your corporate building and 6 months after starting there the IT guy Blocks VWVortex on the Internet proxy server from excessive outgoing hits!
You install a 007 DV in reveres so you can BLOW OFF when passing ricers just to watch there head whip around to see where it came from!
When you get ignored on purpose by the MUSCLE CAR GUY next to you at the light because you just waxed him or hung out right beside him from a stop up 100 MPH (True story, ran with a stock WS6 TA 2 times from a stop to 110. It was dead even. He refused to look over at me on the 3rd light!)
When your 2 year old asks if "Your racing daddy" every time you get on the gas. So you tell HER "No" and she tells you "Go race daddy" then starts making turbo and blow off sounds!



_Modified by AutoX95 at 10:05 PM 11-16-2003_


----------



## DimcheMKV (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: (AutoX95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AutoX95* »_I didn't see this thread the first 4 times it came up to the top of the list! Here’s my contribution! 
You know you drive a 1.8T when.........
You are the only VW freak in your corporate building and 6 months after starting there the IT guy Blocks VWVortex on the Internet proxy server from excessive outgoing hits!
You install a 007 DV in reveres so you can BLOW OFF when passing ricers just to watch there head whip around to see where it came from!
When you get ignored on purpose by the MUSCLE CAR GUY next to you at the light because you just waxed him or hung out right beside him from a stop up 100 MPH (True story, ran with a stock WS6 TA 2 times from a stop to 110. It was dead even. He refused to look over at me on the 3rd light!)
When your 2 year old asks if "Your racing daddy" every time you get on the gas. So you tell HER "No" and she tells you "Go race daddy" then starts making turbo and blow off sounds!


bad idea.....i say not to long before people bash ya for saying that







btw racing with your child in the car isnt a good thing








But it is cute how she makes turbo and bov noses http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Sam1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sam1.8T* »_Whatabout '1.8T or VR6 threads s














?
But for this thread..lets call it a quit guys... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

see sig


----------



## DimcheMKV (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (RonN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RonN* »_
see sig










LOL....i wanst very good in math but to me that looks like 1.8T Greater Than Vr6 lol
How bout a 1.8T Greater than or equal to vr6.....


----------



## QU1KGTI (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (1.8Dub)*

when you get 2 speeding tickets after 1 week of owning the car

















_Modified by QU1KGTI at 1:19 AM 11-17-2003_


----------



## 18bora (Oct 12, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BrandonC)*

When you ..







...







... pick up the phone and dial a random number.
She ....







... Picks up ... Hello...
Me ......Yaaayy ....I drive a 1.8T.....Yaaayy
She ....What ....








Me ......Yaaayy .... I drive a 1.8T.....Yaaayy
She ..... Who is this...








Me ......Yaaayy ....I drive a 1.8T.....Yaaayy .....Yaaaayy
.... In the background .... Honey who is it ....
She .... I don't know ....







.. Someone's .... Driving an Eight Tee








... Whoo ...














... give me the phone ....







...
Hello ..... this is John ...







.... Who is this .....








Me ......Yaaayy ....I drive a 1.8T.....Yaaayy .....
John ..... good for you A$$ hole ......















Me ... Yaaayy .....Yaaaayy ..... Yaaaayy ..... Yaaaayy 








Me .... Click .....







...








.......







........ 
Edit: I didn't do that for real, it was just an







... 
That's what happens when they give you a computer at work .... And not much actual work to do ....












_Modified by 18bora at 2:57 AM 11-17-2003_


----------



## AutoX95 (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: (DimcheMKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DimcheMKV* »_
When your 2 year old asks if "Your racing daddy" every time you get on the gas. So you tell HER "No" and she tells you "Go race daddy" then starts making turbo and blow off sounds!
bad idea.....i say not to long before people bash ya for saying that







btw racing with your child in the car isnt a good thing








But it is cute how she makes turbo and bov noses http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









If you read my post a little closer you will see that I AM NOT RACING! I said when I "GET ON THE GAS" as in accelerating. I'm not a moron! I don't go racing with my kid in the car!



_Modified by AutoX95 at 10:06 PM 11-16-2003_


----------



## Grngolf (Jul 7, 2002)

*Re: (AutoX95)*

when you drive your friends vr6, feel its smooth linear power curve and somehow really miss your massive power spike!


----------



## nachtjager20V (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (turbo 1.8)*

you drive a brand new bone stock 1.8 to waterfest, see all the other 1.8s and get depressed.


----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (nachtjager20V)*

[edit] 
...When you yearn for the NA growl of a 2.0L







*J/K* Nothing beats the sound of a turbo (except maybe the R32). Just wish I had the $$$








[/edit]


_Modified by wolfsburgfanatic at 10:40 PM 11-17-2003_


----------



## Vorsprung (Mar 15, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (roly)*

You know when you drive a 1.8t when...
You spend 30 mins explaining to your friends how a 1.8L can be faster than ur old 2.0L....








After hearing ur turbo for awhile and you hear big trucks turbo spooling up you realize that the turbo is the greatest invention ever
You have to lock your car 3-4 times using ur remote just to be sure no one steals it while ur parked at school
As much as you like those new Micro de's in ur grills it hurts to think about how they degrade performance a bit even though they dont.....you justify it by planning the TT vent mod








You spend hours trying to put the engine cover exactly how it was because somehow its trickier than taking off ur bumper
You no longer see toll booths as an obsticle but you start comparing them to a raceway track
You read this whole thread on sunday night at 1am in the morning when u know u have 2 midterms on monday and a 600 pg book to read by thanksgiving http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## redbeast (Oct 20, 2003)

When you look in the rear view and see that GSR that thought it was actually gonna win


----------



## 03 GTI (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (redbeast)*

When you look in the rear view and see that *SUPERCHARGED* GSR that thought it was actually gonna win


----------



## GrEeEeN1.8T (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BrandonC)*

...you refuse to turn the radio on for the first month of ownership because you want to hear the boost
...after destroying a civic between two sets of street lights, the driver pulls up beside you, rolls down their window and asks, "Is that an all wheel drive???"


----------



## technofly7 (Apr 7, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (GrEeEeN1.8T)*

when you have both windows down and moon roof open on a 20 degree day just to hear the turbo spool 
let a big wooosh off to the old lady walking down the street to see if she looks (sad yet true)
when you have had your car for 6 months and no one will mess around with ya because they know better.
picks up the pennies on the side walk and instantly knows what future mod this will go towards
when other 1.8T drives give a good wave or a "V" hand gesture 
peace,


----------



## evlgreg (Jan 6, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BrandonC)*

You do some basic math like
1.8t +1.8t = 3.6tt
and then you spend hours trying to figure out if it will fit under the hood...


----------



## antonwrineturbo (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (evlgreg)*

when your either a nerd or a gweeto that drives it, and why you decided to buy a car that is considered cute by all the girls you know


----------



## E30325i (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BrandonC)*

You yearn for one and cry everytime you get in your friends and wonder why your not driving one.
Working on your friend's 1.8 so you know how to do it next time, albiet quicker, and NOT AT NIGHT IN THE COLD....


----------



## DimcheMKV (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (evlgreg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evlgreg* »_You do some basic math like
1.8t +1.8t = 3.6tt
and then you spend hours trying to figure out if it will fit under the hood...


hahahaha














hahaha








You know you drive a Chipped 1.8T when you whomp on a new GT and the guy askes you if your turbo!! and you reply! no!!! Its just the deer whistles lol


----------



## AutoX95 (Aug 4, 2002)

Bump!


----------



## ct 1.8t (Jun 17, 2003)

when your mom begs to trade cars for the day.


----------



## ct 1.8t (Jun 17, 2003)

or when your girlfriend can talk about an enhanced modular chipping system for hours.


----------



## Cause4panic (Jun 18, 2003)

You know you drive a 1.8t when 
The vr6 turbo guys make movies like this http://www.fanta.dk/showmovie....0C54A
J/K 1.8t is a great motor, but i drive a vr6


----------



## IY boy (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: (Cause4panic)*

OMG what the heck was that movie all about, haha. That made my night. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## supertom9903 (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (turbo 1.8)*

When everyone makes faces when you tell them how much boost you're pushing...
"Are you sure that's safe?! Dude you're going to blow your engine if you keep it that high!!"


----------



## Nonlinear Optics (May 14, 2003)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (supertom9903)*

... when you simply get no respect at the stoplight by any Honda product.


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Raman Gain)*

"a spooling 18 wheeler starts to sound cool".....................


----------



## feuerdog (Feb 11, 2002)

.....125hp+ and 140tq+ per liter is cool.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (cryptojetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cryptojetta* »_youknow you drive a 1.8T when your wife leaves you run to the computer to go to the vortex and not to a porn site....

How about your at your GFs studio apt (computer and bed right next to each other) and she's on the bed wearing very little to nothing asking you to come join her and you reply with something like..... "let me just finish reading this thread about spark plugs"


----------



## Seven1.8T (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (MRP2001GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRP2001GTi* »_ "a spooling 18 wheeler starts to sound cool".....................

Every time I hear a semi drive by accelerating I'm just like "Mine kinda sounds like that"







The I think "Too bad he doesnt have a BOV"


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_
How about your at your GFs studio apt (computer and bed right next to each other) and she's on the bed wearing very little to nothing asking you to come join her and you reply with something like..... "let me just finish reading this thread about spark plugs"

haha .. sad but true


----------



## Scuba (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (chaugner)*

....u dont need a horn to holler at girls on the street....


----------



## Cause4panic (Jun 18, 2003)

http://www.fanta.dk/showmovie....0C54A


----------



## ALTRn8 (May 4, 2003)

*Re:*

I can't believe I read this many pages


----------



## 1.8troyete (May 4, 2003)

when you spool your turbo under a bridge just to hear the shhhh of the cai


----------



## antonwrineturbo (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: (1.8troyete)*

when your a dork that tries to race to every light or a sound factory gweeto that plays techno really loud in the college parking lot. also when the best thing a girl can say about your car is that it is "cute".


----------



## SAVWaterWagens (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (chris86vw)*

"How about your at your GFs studio apt (computer and bed right next to each other) and she's on the bed wearing very little to nothing asking you to come join her and you reply with something like..... "let me just finish reading this thread about spark plugs""

Hahaha wow, thats happend to other people too? LOL Sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (SAVWaterWagens)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAVWaterWagens* »_"How about your at your GFs studio apt (computer and bed right next to each other) and she's on the bed wearing very little to nothing asking you to come join her and you reply with something like..... "let me just finish reading this thread about spark plugs""

Hahaha wow, thats happend to other people too? LOL Sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Amendmnt to first post. When you show your GF the post where you typed that and she just laughs because she knows its true.....


----------



## DimcheMKV (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: (antonwrineturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *antonwrineturbo* »_when your a dork that tries to race to every light or a sound factory gweeto that plays techno really loud in the college parking lot. also when the best thing a girl can say about your car is that it is "cute".









ha i usally get it looks like a shoe







im sorry a lil black shoe....and thats why its sooo cute lol damm


----------



## 0302 (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (DimcheMKV)*

...when you think this thread has gone away, but you get so excited and happy to see it return again.


----------



## glenn4881 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (davy913)*

When the GF begs to drive your car but cant understand 
"Why does the car get more attention than you give me" I hear that quite often.


----------



## DimcheMKV (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (glenn4881)*


_Quote, originally posted by *glenn4881* »_When the GF begs to drive your car but cant understand 
"Why does the car get more attention than you give me" I hear that quite often.











hmmmm....I say take her in the back and shoot her....We have pretty decent storage space lol
I let my gf drive my car twice....She cant drive manual....and when she tryed driving my car i almost cryed but i was nice about it and tryed to teach her....but nope







2nd time she drove it was when the police were slappin the cuffs on me







ofcourse she couldnt drive it so the cop was nice enoff to move it for me....







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif didnt tow it! and the cop told me he has a turbo Bettle!! Talk about dub luv!!!


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (MRP2001GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRP2001GTi* »_when you trade in your 35 year old wife for a 25 year old one because the car rode to harsh and made her neck sore..............









You tell her man! Whos says the Grass isnt Greenier?
When you put 1/2 car's on the Lightening owner at work who kept running jaw.








When the guy in the $65,000 Lexus gs 430 says " Damn thats fast! What's it got in it?" after you blow his door off


----------



## antonwrineturbo (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (RABIDRABBIT1983)*

When you walk with a limp and you have a hump and you cant stop drooling because you were born retarded


----------



## leftcoastvw (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (DimcheMKV)*


_Quote »_ let my gf drive my car twice

Funny thing is I couldn't really drive manual very well when I got the car, so I had her drive it the first night / next day for awhile until I could get comfortable with it. Now she wants to drive my car more than her Honda!!


----------



## machine1970 (Nov 7, 2003)

...when you can't think of anything to say because all of the other crack addicts (correct)enthusiasts(/correct) said it all.


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_
How about your at your GFs studio apt (computer and bed right next to each other) and she's on the bed wearing very little to nothing asking you to come join her and you reply with something like..... "let me just finish reading this thread about spark plugs"

ROFL http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## antonwrineturbo (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (RonN)*

when your really stupid looking and you mumble all the time 
when you run really fast into walmart to buy a soda 
when you jump rope with sunglasses on


----------



## Blue.Jester.02Gti (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (antonwrineturbo)*

Sheesh... someones bitter

_Quote, originally posted by *antonwrineturbo* »_
When you walk with a limp and you have a hump and you cant stop drooling because you were born retarded 

Your children will be born retarted because of that...

_Quote, originally posted by *antonwrineturbo* »_when your really stupid looking and you mumble all the time 
when you run really fast into walmart to buy a soda 
when you jump rope with sunglasses on


----------



## I Play Lacrosse (Nov 2, 2003)

When you have to constantly schedual appointments with a neck doctor. Hehehe - thanks Brandon. 
And is it true that the 180hp is at the wheels where as the 200hp VR6 is at crank? In other words, VW downplayed the turbo to keep people interested in the VR6?


----------



## MK4Turbonium (May 19, 2002)

when you drive cross country to go to school and bring your tt vent with you because you plan on installing it in the dorm parking lot








when you just take your gf out for a ride to get her excited








when you read this entire post and stay up until 2:15 AM when you have to wake up at 6 AM
when you loose to a VR6 174hp get chipped and then beat him by 8 car lengths
when you are afraid to buy fog lights cause they might make your car slower


----------



## BrandonC (Feb 14, 2001)

*Re: (I Play Lacrosse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I Play Lacrosse* »_
And is it true that the 180hp is at the wheels where as the 200hp VR6 is at crank? In other words, VW downplayed the turbo to keep people interested in the VR6?

Nope, not true. Both ratings are at the crank.


----------



## antonwrineturbo (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: (BrandonC)*

when you open your hood and thier is a turbo
when you drive your volkwagen you hear a turbo spool
when you look on your window sticker and it says 1.8t
when you look on the back of your car and it says 1.8t 
when you drive either a jetta or a gti with the 1.8t engine
when you ask people what kind of car you have
when you have a volkwagen with a 4 cylinder engine with a stock turbo


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (antonwrineturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *antonwrineturbo* »_
when you open your hood and thier is a turbo
when you drive your volkwagen you hear a turbo spool
when you look on your window sticker and it says 1.8t
when you look on the back of your car and it says 1.8t 
when you drive either a jetta or a gti with the 1.8t engine
when you ask people what kind of car you have
when you have a volkwagen with a 4 cylinder engine with a stock turbo


----------



## jettasin00 (May 7, 2003)

when it snows and all u do is spin the tires no matter how hard u try to be gently


----------



## IY boy (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: (jettasin00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettasin00* »_when it snows and all u do is spin the tires no matter how hard u try to be gently

When its a normal sunny day and you can still spin your tires with minimal effort.


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (cae92283)*

... when your car has been in the bodyshop for 2 1/2 months and you're still buying parts for it.


----------



## 1.8T Grocery Getter (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: (BrandonC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BrandonC* »_
Nope, not true. Both ratings are at the crank.

My stock 2002 Jetta wagon put 179.9hp and 181 ft. lbs. to the wheels. It was a 1.8T
My 2001 Jetta GLS VR6 put down 153hp.....


----------



## Nonlinear Optics (May 14, 2003)

*Re: (1.8T Grocery Getter)*

you are defending the 1.8T
or are offending the 1.8T
or else you wouldn't care


----------



## IY boy (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: (Raman Gain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Raman Gain* »_you are defending the 1.8T
or are offending the 1.8T
or else you wouldn't care

what?


----------



## Nonlinear Optics (May 14, 2003)

*Re: (cae92283)*

Implicit simplicity + truth


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (1.8T Grocery Getter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8T Grocery Getter* »_
My stock 2002 Jetta wagon put 179.9hp and 181 ft. lbs. to the wheels. It was a 1.8T
My 2001 Jetta GLS VR6 put down 153hp.....









The rating is at the crank not the wheels, no manufacture rates cars at the wheels. It doesnt' really matter what your car put down it could be a freak, but the average car will put down about 180 at the crank.


----------



## IY boy (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_
The rating is at the crank not the wheels, no manufacture rates cars at the wheels. It doesnt' really matter what your car put down it could be a freak, but the average car will put down about 180 at the crank.

Not to go against what you are saying and not to deny the numbers VW claims their engines put out, but how do you know that manufacturers dont sandbag their numbers one way or the other. Its been a while, but look back to the 60's where most of the muscle car's power numbers were extremely underated by the factory compared to the power they actually made. Im not say VW is doing that but I am saying that each car manufacturer can twist things around to a certain extent.


----------



## Killer T (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: (cae92283)*

...when you shift into 2nd or 3rd at anything above 4500 RPMs and grind
...when you get misfires in all 4 cyl.
...when 50% of the people who bought a DP tells you they threw codes for it.
...when APR tells you they'll fix it in the next release
...when a friggin neon (SRT4) hands you your arse and when you realize he didn't drop a dime on mods and still paid less for his car than you did for yours.
...when you have to shell out 800 for a LSD, 600 for a stage 3 driveshaft, and 600 for a stage 2 clutch and flywheel (that will most certainly void your tranny, CV and driveshaft warranty) when the above mentioned car came with one for free.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (cae92283)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cae92283* »_
Not to go against what you are saying and not to deny the numbers VW claims their engines put out, but how do you know that manufacturers dont sandbag their numbers one way or the other. Its been a while, but look back to the 60's where most of the muscle car's power numbers were extremely underated by the factory compared to the power they actually made. Im not say VW is doing that but I am saying that each car manufacturer can twist things around to a certain extent.

read the whole thing again, he is saying that VW rated the 180hp 1.8T by the whp numbers not crank. YEs I know companies do underrate cars at times. On certain dynos on certain days yes you may dyno higher, however the average 02-03 1.8T is not going to put down 180hp to the wheels they are going to put down mid 150s to come out with a 180hp or so at the crank.


----------



## IY boy (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_
read the whole thing again, he is saying that VW rated the 180hp 1.8T by the whp numbers not crank. YEs I know companies do underrate cars at times. On certain dynos on certain days yes you may dyno higher, however the average 02-03 1.8T is not going to put down 180hp to the wheels they are going to put down mid 150s to come out with a 180hp or so at the crank.

well actually if you would follow from the start of the conversation, somebody asked if it was true that the rumor about 180 being at the wheels or the crank was true. All that guy was replying to was saying that his car pulled almost 180 to the wheels stock. He wasnt saying that VW rates its hp to the wheels. He was just adding what he found out about his car on the dyno. So I dont see where anybody said that vw is using whp numbers. Just a guy stating a fact about his car thats all. And im not arguing about the hp our cars run stock, im just trying to clear up what was said.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (cae92283)*

I fully understand what was being said and what you said. I am just saying that he has a freak car, that happened to dyn 180 at the wheels, a majority of the car would not dyno at 180 at the wheels. If the majority did then yes it could be said that VW was sandbagging the numbers, but that is not the case. So neither you nor him were helping this guy get his answer becaue the asnwer is not that they are whp numbers or that vw sandbags the numbers the answer is that they rate it 180hp at the crank.


----------



## SILVERWOLFE03 (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BrandonC)*

when u read all 17 pages of posts


----------



## IY boy (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: (chris86vw)*

Glad its all cleared up then.


----------



## Boosted03GTI (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Pannikattk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pannikattk* »_...when you park somewhere and find yourself staring back at your car in admiration (or obsession) as you walk away...I almost got hit by a mini van in a mall parking lot once due to this phenomena!!

I keep telling myself to stop doing that since I used to make fun of people that did.....but I can't help it!


----------



## steenbeen1 (Nov 30, 2003)

When 3 hours into reading this post (1 AM), you skip to the last page, which you thought was 10, and decide to keep it alive. Just because you know what everybody is talking about and want to keep this alive


----------



## GT1373A (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: (steenbeen1)*

This isn't so much a 1.8T thing as it is a Golf/ GTi thing, but I love it that at 55mph and higher the water beads up on the windshield and rolls off when it rains, thus not needing to use the windshield wipers... unless it's a downpour.


----------



## LuvMyVDub1.8T (Dec 6, 2001)

When a guy with his GF in a modded Mustang GT tries to blow your doors off, because you drive a 4 door golf and then realizes (as you scream away from him) what less HP than he has can do in a real car!


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (LuvMyVDub1.8T)*

When u dont have a computer at work and print all these pages so u can read them there. I know im crazy


----------



## antonwrineturbo (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Anim8R)*

your volkswagen dealer says this is the turbo model
when you look on the back of your car and it says 1.8T
when you look on your engine and it says turbo or 1.8T
when you go to a mecanic and he tells you its a turbo engine
when you look on the window sticker and it says 1.8T


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (antonwrineturbo)*

That was almost funny


----------



## 2OVTurboJetta (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: (cae92283)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cae92283* »_
Not to go against what you are saying and not to deny the numbers VW claims their engines put out, but how do you know that manufacturers dont sandbag their numbers one way or the other. Its been a while, but look back to the 60's where most of the muscle car's power numbers were extremely underated by the factory compared to the power they actually made. 

Not really. They measued HP differently back then (gross VS Net) and by todays standards some of the cars from the 60s were overated. Look at how a LS-1 Firbird can run low 13s at ~ 107 stock with about 340 hp (rated at 310). Back in the 60's, most muscle cars were rated at 425-450 hp yet were lucky to run high 13s at 100 yet they weighed about the same as a F-Body.


_Modified by 2OVTurboJetta at 8:15 AM 12-2-2003_


----------



## BrandonC (Feb 14, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (antonwrineturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *antonwrineturbo* »_your volkswagen dealer says this is the turbo model
when you look on the back of your car and it says 1.8T
when you look on your engine and it says turbo or 1.8T
when you go to a mecanic and he tells you its a turbo engine
when you look on the window sticker and it says 1.8T


"Hi, I'm "the funny". I don't think we've met yet."
Look, you've tried like 4 or 5 times, and it's just not working. Why don't you just give up?


----------



## turbovw18 (Jul 5, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (antonwrineturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *antonwrineturbo* »_
when you look on your engine and it says turbo or 1.8T


my engine never talks to me


----------



## ::..BoraXTC..:: (Oct 16, 2003)

...When it say 35% mexico on the parts origin.


----------



## jeturbo1.8 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (LoFatCrack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LoFatCrack* »_"when you go drive someone else's car and instinctivly go to turn off the ASR button"








Then after you start driving it you immeadiatly start to miss the "pssshhh" sound and think "man this car is slow".









every car i drive now feels slow......


----------



## Platinum1.8T (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (gotpsi)*

When u get 6 inches of snow and all you can think about is how long it will take you to get stuck from doin donuts







me.. about 10 minutes 4 me.. haha.. 
And:
when you take the car to the dealership, forget to take the chip off, and then get in a fight with the service guy cause he swears it must be chipped .. haha woops...


----------



## IY boy (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: (2OVTurboJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2OVTurboJetta* »_
Not really. They measued HP differently back then (gross VS Net) and by todays standards some of the cars from the 60s were overated. Look at how a LS-1 Firbird can run low 13s at ~ 107 stock with about 340 hp (rated at 310). Back in the 60's, most muscle cars were rated at 425-450 hp yet were lucky to run high 13s at 100 yet they weighed about the same as a F-Body.
_Modified by 2OVTurboJetta at 8:15 AM 12-2-2003_

Thats because their suspension setups were crap compared to new cars like the LT-1. They couldnt transfer their power as well. It doesnt mean that the cars were overated because of it. And then you would have some cars come out like the LS-6 chevelle which ran low 13's stock rated at only 425 hp. And then a 68' Dodge dart gts rated at 375 hp also runs low 13's stock. Of course an old mustang wont run the same track times as a new sports car but thats cause they were only pony cars, nothing special. I can go on and list a great deal of old muscle cars that run a faster 1/4mile time than a new sports car like a camaro or firebird or even a mustang. So all im saying is older cars seem like they are slow compared to new cars but are actually very close especially since their times are comparable with cars now that have 40 years of technology to back them up.


----------



## Bug_Power (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (cae92283)*

when you won't let this thread have a proper burial!


----------



## WolfsburgTurbo (Mar 29, 2002)

*Re: (Killer T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Killer T* »_...when you shift into 2nd or 3rd at anything above 4500 RPMs and grind
...when you get misfires in all 4 cyl.
...when 50% of the people who bought a DP tells you they threw codes for it.
...when APR tells you they'll fix it in the next release
...when a friggin neon (SRT4) hands you your arse and when you realize he didn't drop a dime on mods and still paid less for his car than you did for yours.
...when you have to shell out 800 for a LSD, 600 for a stage 3 driveshaft, and 600 for a stage 2 clutch and flywheel (that will most certainly void your tranny, CV and driveshaft warranty) when the above mentioned car came with one for free.


When you wish you would have bought a Neon because it's "faster", and it makes you feel like less of a man because there are actually cars out there (ugly though they may be) that are faster than yours.
There will always be someone faster than you. Just be glad you don't drive a Neon.


----------



## antonwrineturbo (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: (Bug_Power)*

when your a dork or an older dork or nerd


----------



## boxer_21 (Oct 4, 2003)

*Re: (antonwrineturbo)*

When your embarassed to be associated with


----------



## forcefedjetta (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (boxer_21)*

when you drive to the end of your dead end street just to remind the neighbor with the riced out civic you have a turbo


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (forcefedjetta)*

When you pay an extra $1500-2000 (when the car is new) just to hear that Turbo spooling that the 2.0 doesnt have (main reason for me lol I know







2nd reason was definitely more power !!!)


----------



## SAVWaterWagens (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: (71sbeetle)*

When you go WAAAYYYY out of your way on the way home, down the major expressway just to try to find that ***** that you couldnt get next to yesterday going home because of traffic, just to let him know your turbocharged.


----------



## jeturbo1.8 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (SAVWaterWagens)*

when your sitting at home at night....and open your garage door to look at the car again
when you floor third and it just keeps on pulling
when you rev the engine under bridges to fill the cabin with the sound of a striaght four!
when you smile to yourself cause your aunt has a 323i and thinks its faster than yours 
when you go out of your way to park next to another dubber in a parking lot
when your friend has a modded vr6 and he wont race you.......
when you spin through 1st 2nd like its your job
when you sit at your computer and check this thread every night


----------



## Blueonyou (Jun 2, 2003)

When your girlfriend that didnt want to learn how to drive a stick wants to learn NOW!!!!


----------



## blackgti20th (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Blueonyou)*

When you see your exit approaching and instead of slowing down to merge over, you punch it to the next hole without downshifting.
When you go to upshift to 5th and realize you're actually downshifting from 6th!


----------



## GtiGyver (Mar 22, 2002)

When you lose races because you have NO traction 'til third at which point the race is over anyways and your tires are that much balder. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
On the up-side, you left the telltale double black line of rubber behind you and made a nice smokeshow.


----------



## SPITMAN (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (gti_8v)*

On a cold winter's day your engine starts poorly, idles rough and you get a CEL while all the time your heater fan is squealing a tune in the background ...................


----------



## Thagodfather (Jul 25, 2003)

When your GF comes home and starts complaining that, that damn car and that damn computer gets all of her time.


----------



## Thagodfather (Jul 25, 2003)

Or when your on the Tex reading 1.8t threads and you start to notice that as you read through that there is hardly no one online.










_Modified by Thagodfather at 11:02 AM 12-6-2003_


----------



## JAHciple (Mar 15, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (JettaGrrl)*

when you put over 300 miles after the weekend
knowing that you just bought it on frida.


----------



## Nightrider (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (Thagodfather)*

You make your GF make a loud PSSSSSHHHHTT sound after she makes a loud sucking sound







(too many







's tonight for me)


----------



## 2OVTurboJetta (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: (cae92283)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cae92283* »_
Thats because their suspension setups were crap compared to new cars like the LT-1. They couldnt transfer their power as well. It doesnt mean that the cars were overated because of it. And then you would have some cars come out like the LS-6 chevelle which ran low 13's stock rated at only 425 hp. And then a 68' Dodge dart gts rated at 375 hp also runs low 13's stock. Of course an old mustang wont run the same track times as a new sports car but thats cause they were only pony cars, nothing special. I can go on and list a great deal of old muscle cars that run a faster 1/4mile time than a new sports car like a camaro or firebird or even a mustang. So all im saying is older cars seem like they are slow compared to new cars but are actually very close especially since their times are comparable with cars now that have 40 years of technology to back them up.

I am talking trap speeds my friend, trap speeds. 1/4 mile times are not a good indication of hp.
And as I said, the LS-1 is only rated at 310 hp and it will bust out low 13s stock at ~ 107. 310 and 425 hp is a big difference! At 425 hp a F-Body would be running mid 12s at well over 110 mph. You can agrue that the LS-1 is under rated but so were a lot of the cars back they (using gross). The bottom line is that 300 hp today is more than 300 hp 40 years ago because of the way it is measured.



_Modified by 2OVTurboJetta at 8:30 AM 12-24-2003_


----------



## heysuperman (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: (WolfsburgTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgTurbo* »_
When you wish you would have bought a Neon because it's "faster", and it makes you feel like less of a man because there are actually cars out there (ugly though they may be) that are faster than yours.
There will always be someone faster than you. Just be glad you don't drive a Neon.

yeah, i'll just drive a piece of crap that cost more, that has less of a warranty, and even less dealers that'll honor it, and be happy that i paid more of this piece when it's equally as dependable as a SRT


----------



## IY boy (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: (2OVTurboJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2OVTurboJetta* »_
I am talking trap speeds my friend, trap speeds. 1/4 mile times are not a good indication of hp.
And as I said, the LS-1 is only rated at 310 hp and it will bust out low 13s stock at ~ 107. 310 and 425 hp is a big difference! At 425 hp a F-Body would be running mid 12s at well over 110 mph. You can agrue that the LS-1 is under rated but so were a lot of the cars back they (using gross). The bottom line is that 300 hp today is more than 300 hp 40 years ago because of the way it is measured.

_Modified by 2OVTurboJetta at 8:30 AM 12-24-2003_

Ok we will leave it at that. Not really worth arguing over.


----------



## I3oxrocket (Aug 8, 2002)

*Re: (1.8T Grocery Getter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8T Grocery Getter* »_
My stock 2002 Jetta wagon put 179.9hp and 181 ft. lbs. to the wheels. It was a 1.8T
My 2001 Jetta GLS VR6 put down 153hp.....









my car also dynoed unusually high when it was stock, at 172hp.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (I3oxrocket)*

when after you turn your car off it still runs for a little while







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CHRG_IN (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (gti_8v)*

When you want to kick your buddies ass because he FILLED your tank with 91 octane gas instead of 100 octane when you were not looking and you have a date the next night.


----------



## The Mailman (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: (Nightrider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nightrider* »_You make your GF make a loud PSSSSSHHHHTT sound after she makes a loud sucking sound







(too many







's tonight for me)

One of the funniest things I've read in my whole life...and I'm sober right now!!! I wonder how I can suggest this tonight...


----------



## johnk555 (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (davy913)*

when you go through mood swings with your car- sometimes it feels fast, sometimes it feels faster.


----------



## Spools at 3 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (LoFatCrack)*

"when you go drive someone else's car and instinctivly go to turn off the ASR button" 
Then after you start driving it you immeadiatly start to miss the "pssshhh" sound and think "man this car is slow". 
Exactly what i do, this is funny stuff i tell you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTItillIdie (Jul 9, 2003)

Well heres my $0.2...........All I have to say is that im glad I drive a 1.8t(the 3 that Ive had in the last 6 months) and I wouldnt trade it back for my vr6 anyday(unless the letter "t" is involved somewhere in the equasion). You know you drive a 1.8t when you just spent almost 2 hours reading 18 pages of other people explaning all the things you WOULD have said but didnt read the thread quick enough!!!!!!


----------



## Hwangsta (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BrandonC)*

...rice boys start telling you how to mod your car, with my favorite "Dude, Get a Blow Off Valve"
hahahahhah...happens to me all the time
Usually when they hear the cai and dv, they say...hey your blow off valve sounds nice...


_Modified by Hwangsta at 10:54 PM 1-8-2004_


----------



## llllllllll (May 4, 2004)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Hwangsta)*

bump


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (llllllllll)*

....your passengers tell you your car has gas and makes a funny wooosh sound.
....when the passenges ask if I like the woosh sound and ask if it makes me feel "cool"
....when the kids at school call me a r i c e r...because they have no idea what the noise is.


----------



## Sam1.8T (Jun 20, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Vdub12)*

You know you drive a 1.8T when...
You are the only one that is pi$$ as h3ll for get beaten by a SRT-4 among your friends with other fast cars.


----------



## 75Grabbit (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Sam1.8T)*

When your dad says, "you can take my vette" and while you wanna cause its cool, you decide your Jetta is much more fun. 
When your buddy shows up at your house in a car identical to yours except he didn't do his homework and bought the lower HP model so you just







cause you know hes got it commin.
When your buddy's GF would rather ride with you and not b/c you look better.
When you go to the drag strip and jump in line with all the imports and they all scatter or tell you that your gonna win before they even race. (Or they look over and the "AWWW $h!T" look gets em right in the face)


----------



## beetle18t (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (derschnellstemann)*

When your constantly looking at the same websites for new mods to make your car that is already fast... faster.


----------



## Nonlinear Optics (May 14, 2003)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (beetle18t)*

You look at this thread, again, when it gets brought out of the archives, again. Case in point.


----------



## JAHciple (Mar 15, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Raman Gain)*

when you think every 1.8 should have a t in it...


----------



## SMWZGTi 1.8T (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (02GTI1.8t)*






















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif





























I mean no...I wouldent do that.


----------



## SMWZGTi 1.8T (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BrandonC)*

When you're friend tells you that you're other friend will get more chicks then you b/c he has a 78 camaro with a nice paint job (even though you know chicks think YOU'RE car is "cute") http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SMWZGTi 1.8T (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BrandonC)*

When you wish you could ahve waited for the 6speed to come out =/


----------



## SMWZGTi 1.8T (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BrandonC)*

When you decimate a 2 day old R32


----------



## 20psi20valve (May 5, 2004)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (roly)*

when your 6 and 7 year old kids see anything moving fast they say, Dad look.....BOOSTIN!!


----------



## AERacing (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (20psi20valve)*

when your clutch is slipping after 40k miles...


----------



## wsaenotsock (Sep 17, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (AERacing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AERacing* »_when your clutch is slipping after 40k miles...









Heh...








Or your neigbor comes out to see what the all the noise is when your air pump is going on a cold engine with a 3" tb.


----------



## RQtechVR6 (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (gotpsi)*

when your driving around in winter with the windows rolled down to here the sound of the turbo, even though your wife is in the car, and you know she's gonna get sick. but it's worth it


----------



## cbring (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (RQtechVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RQtechVR6* »_when your driving around in winter with the windows rolled down to here the sound of the turbo, even though your wife is in the car, and you know she's gonna get sick. but it's worth it









when you drive around in the winter with the windows rolled down cause they fell in when you were trying to get your ticket at the parking garage


----------



## beetle18t (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (cbring)*

when everytime you pass under a bridge or through a tunnel you accidently slam on the gas...


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (cbring)*

when u get used the check engine light








when u have a pic of GT28RS on your home and work computer to motivate u to sell more


----------



## UncleBens (Oct 30, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (AERacing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AERacing* »_when your clutch is slipping after 40k miles...









When you blame your clutch for not knowing how to drive stick..
Whe you blame VW for not installing a clutch to handle the 40hp+ modifications



_Modified by UncleBens at 6:38 PM 5-17-2004_


----------



## quiksilverGTI (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (gotpsi)*

you know you drive a 1.8T if you just read this thread and have to go drive your car right now for no reason at all,
see ya


----------



## jettasin00 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (quiksilverGTI)*

reading the thread every time it comes up every few monthes. and still finding it true


----------



## beetle18t (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (jettasin00)*

When your constantly on this forum asking newb questions


----------



## FYGTBUG (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (beetle18t)*

when you throw that peice of crap 1.8T away and make 500hp on a VR LOL


----------



## VDUBNDizzy (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (FYGTBUG)*

When your biggest fear isn't a blown turbo, or a blown motor, but a snapped axle on a day that was turning out good times in your warm up runs.


----------



## KGilman (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BrandonC)*

When you tell someone that your MAF went and threw a CEL and you had to spend 15min. clearing codes with your VAG that you bought from AWE instead of a CAI and they look at you like a dog hearing a high pitched noise.


----------



## Seven1.8T (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (UncleBens)*

When the guy who picked up his C5 Corvette today takes a ride with you and ****s himself because it's almost as fast


----------



## severd (May 18, 2004)

when rsx guys tell you your car sucks. and you reply is well for 32 grand wheres your turbo?...hmmm oh wait you have vtec hahaha


----------



## severd (May 18, 2004)

you intentionally look for coffee canned hondas on the freeway to race...or mess with i like having the option.


----------



## I3oxrocket (Aug 8, 2002)

*Re: (severd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *severd* »_you intentionally look for coffee canned hondas on the freeway to race...or mess with i like having the option.

when new Si's try not to look at you when there cruising along side of you. keeping there exhaust note low as if you were a cop. Then, do the famous full throttle fly by when you make a left turn at the light. happend yesterday.
also, you know you drive a 1.8t when you just can't let this thread die.


----------



## cbring (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Seven1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Seven1.8T* »_When the guy who picked up his C5 Corvette today takes a ride with you and ****s himself because it's almost as fast


----------



## WolfsburgTurbo (Mar 29, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Seven1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Seven1.8T* »_When the guy who picked up his C5 Corvette today takes a ride with you and ****s himself because it's almost as fast









When "almost" means within 3 seconds in the quarter mile







.
Seriously, I love my car, and it's pretty fast, but there's no way I would say it's "almost" as fast as a C5.


----------



## 95GLS (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (KGilman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KGilman* »_When you tell someone that your MAF went and threw a CEL and you had to spend 15min. clearing codes with your VAG that you bought from AWE instead of a CAI and they look at you like a dog hearing a high pitched noise.

That was good, I hate it when your trying to explain sumthin and people just have no idea what the hell anything under the hood is http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Seven1.8T (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (WolfsburgTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgTurbo* »_
When "almost" means within 3 seconds in the quarter mile







.
Seriously, I love my car, and it's pretty fast, but there's no way I would say it's "almost" as fast as a C5. 

it's a stock 98 that the dude picked up 7 hours before ... haha.
Stock vettes run low 13s. so its like about .5-.8 seconds difference. Like I said almost as fast... Driving a fast car and being a passenger in one is very different too.


----------



## WolfsburgTurbo (Mar 29, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Seven1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Seven1.8T* »_
it's a stock 98 that the dude picked up 7 hours before ... haha.
Stock vettes run low 13s. so its like about .5-.8 seconds difference. Like I said almost as fast... Driving a fast car and being a passenger in one is very different too.

Ok, I'll let this one slide, but next time I'm not gonna be so nice!


----------



## bluanutonu (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Gambit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gambit* »_HOw about you keep looking for 6th because you just wanna shift









I have sixth


----------



## bump909 (Jun 30, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Seven1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Seven1.8T* »_
it's a stock 98 that the dude picked up 7 hours before ... haha.
Stock vettes run low 13s. so its like about .5-.8 seconds difference. Like I said almost as fast... Driving a fast car and being a passenger in one is very different too.

they also are known to run high 12's and trap around 110-115mph.. oh that's on stock run flat's btw. time to pinch yourself and wake up.


----------



## RSJetta (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (bump909)*

sheit dawg, when you spend too much time on the Vortex...werd


----------



## VaporKid03 (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (1.8Dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Dub* »_or when u get a ticket after 2 weeks of owning the car <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/mad.gif" BORDER="0"> 

how about having that car for alittle over a year and having 16 tickets to date!


----------



## UncleBens (Oct 30, 2000)

wow... you would have lost your license and sent to jail 6 tickets ago in VA


----------



## 2OVTurboJetta (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (UncleBens)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UncleBens* »_
When you blame your clutch for not knowing how to drive stick..
Whe you blame VW for not installing a clutch to handle the 40hp+ modifications
_Modified by UncleBens at 6:38 PM 5-17-2004_

Hp does not kill clutches.... torque does.


----------



## Nessal (Nov 24, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (FYGTBUG)*

When all your Honda buddies thinks your car is the shiznit because you have a turbo


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Nessal)*

When your father says hes getting you the extended warranty because he is worried about the turbo dying, but you say no because you're getting a big turbo at 50k miles. And he still doesn't get it







This isn't exactly "you know you drive a 1.8T when.." 
your DV makes some girl let out an orgasmic scream


----------



## Nessal (Nov 24, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Vdub12)*

When every girl that has ever sat in your car asked what that whistling sound is...and when you tell them it's a turbo, they say it sounds cool as hell.


----------



## biturbocurious (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Pannikattk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pannikattk* »_...when you park somewhere and find yourself staring back at your car in admiration (or obsession) as you walk away...I almost got hit by a mini van in a mall parking lot once due to this phenomena!!

Yeah ... I think I need rehab for this one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UncleBens (Oct 30, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Vdub12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdub12* »_
When your father says hes getting you the extended warranty because he is worried about the turbo dying, but you say no because you're getting a big turbo at 50k miles. And he still doesn't get it







This isn't exactly "you know you drive a 1.8T when.." 
your DV makes some girl let out an orgasmic scream









Is daddy going to pay for your "big turbo" upgrade, too?
I don't get the DV one..


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (UncleBens)*

made no sense.


----------



## technofly7 (Apr 7, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BrandonC)*

you jump when your CEL goes off.


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (technofly7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *technofly7* »_you jump when your CEL goes off. 

hahaha....haha


----------



## mojof1 (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Pannikattk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pannikattk* »_...when you park somewhere and find yourself staring back at your car in admiration (or obsession) as you walk away...I almost got hit by a mini van in a mall parking lot once due to this phenomena!!

totally what this guy said!! I do it everytime!! except for almost getting hit by a minivan


----------



## MattP (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (MRP2001GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRP2001GTi* »_when you trade in your 35 year old wife for a 25 year old one because the car rode to harsh and made her neck sore..............









if my girl's neck is sore while riding in my car it aint because of the harsh ride


----------



## jettasin00 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (MattP)*

when girls get out and say with the acceleration and braking it feels like a rollercoaster


----------



## jettaman161 (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (jettasin00)*

when you keep replying to posts asking"what kind of blow off valve should I get"


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (UncleBens)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UncleBens* »_
Is daddy going to pay for your "big turbo" upgrade, too?
I don't get the DV one..









No I'm buying the big turbo upgrade. Why do people always assume that I'm soooo spoiled rotten. I pay for my insurance and all my mods but my parents bought me the car as an early graduation gift. And they said "don't ask us to buy you another car EVER and don't ask us to help you finance or pay for a car EVER again this is the only one you get from us". So you see I'm not that spoiled.
As for the DV I was driving thru Acme Shopping center in Paoli and there was a girl on the curb by Cold Stone Creamery and I took my foot off the gas and it made the "woosh" sound and she let out an orgasmic scream then my friend and her came running over to the car and they said how "awesome" it was.


----------



## Kyle18t (Feb 20, 2004)

You actully read every post and find all of them funny.


----------



## igotaprestent4u (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: (Kyle18t)*

you start reading this thread again because page 20 just started.


----------



## BMP3186 (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: (Kyle18t)*

... you start believing that your car came from the factory with your CEL illuminated.


----------



## biturbocurious (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (WolfsburgTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgTurbo* »_
When "almost" means within 3 seconds in the quarter mile







.
Seriously, I love my car, and it's pretty fast, but there's no way I would say it's "almost" as fast as a C5. 

I dunno ... I took a kid from Georgia Southern in the 1/8th mile. All I had at the time was GIAC software, 3" DP, and an ATP CAI. Oh yeah, suspension and 18's. Funny thing, after we ran ... his buddy in the passenger seat was rippin' on him!









... not denying that the 1/4 would have been a different story, but I still spent half!


----------



## nidex (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (TooFast337)*

When you meet people for the first time and they already have heard about you..
"Oh, you have that fast Volkswagen right?"
or the first time you meet someone
"Can I get a ride in your car?"


----------



## GTI2urbo (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BrandonC)*

Your girlfriend says that you love your car more than you love her....and she might be right!


----------



## Speedy G (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (GTI2urbo)*

You have to drive your girlfriend's car for 5 months because you're installing new rods, water injection and a nitrous system, and it's almost finished. Of course, you're doing the job yourself so it's done right....
Speedy G


----------



## TisforTurbo (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (BMP3186)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMP3186* »_... you start believing that your car came from the factory with your CEL illuminated. 








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aqua_blue_pearl_g60 (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: (BMP3186)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMP3186* »_... you start believing that your car came from the factory with your CEL illuminated. 

it didnt?
... you start wondering how long it will be till the CEL burns out!!


----------



## VdubTUNA (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: (aqua_blue_pearl_g60)*

...when you think somethings wrong with your other car because the CEL _isnt_ on. 
...overjoyed when you see the CEL isnt on, but then realize your not driving the 20v.


----------



## Mr.Skills68 (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (GTI2urbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI2urbo* »_Your girlfriend says that you love your car more than you love her....and she might be right!










i hear this at least 4 times a week from her...


----------



## igotaprestent4u (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Mr.Skills68)*

you just dropped 5grand on APR Stage 3+


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

for beetle owners maybe, i always get " hey beetle man! your cars on!"


----------



## ChinoTurbo (Apr 20, 2004)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BrandonC)*

you know you drive a 1.8T when you throw a CEL


----------



## GraffixWB (Aug 20, 2004)

The first and last thing you do everyday is check the Threads for new ****


----------



## DIAF (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Lowkey1.8T)*

Ditto.

And another a month later less than 24 hours after being chipped.

Yup, i'm part of the club as well, not that it's necessarily a good thing.


----------



## RIVWMKIV (May 27, 2004)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BrandonC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BrandonC* »_You speed up to merge into traffic from an on-ramp, then start to shift into 5th gear but realize that you're already in 5th gear.

I guess I'm not the only one!


----------



## Jim85 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (KrautFed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KrautFed* »_...rice boys start telling you how to mod your car, with my favorite "Dude, Get a Blow Off Valve"








Thats the greatest.


----------



## dansonepointeight (Jul 9, 2005)

once again
when you read all of these posts
and think

that wasnt a waste of time at all
(and im being serious)


----------



## eddiebleek (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (dansonepointeight)*

.... when u spend both of ur 2 hr classes reading the threads n when exam time comes around.. ur like damn vortex. but then u find urself going back to the text.
..... when u get a 4 point ticket that can take ur license away. n u tell urself im turning off the chip.. but cnt do it just incase some ***** wnts 2 show off..
..... when u stop going out bc u need money for a mod or 2.
..... when u c a tunnel or an enclosed area n u turn down the radio n just hit the gas.
..... when u skip class/wk just bc is raning like hell n ur worry bout ur CAI
..... when u park at work rigth in front of the security camera just in case
.... when is cold outside n u find ur self washign the car 
(me in prob 30 mins/)
.... when u spent over 5 hrs reading the thread bc is great... keep it going










_Modified by eddiebleek at 7:04 PM 10-31-2005_


----------



## Onearmedmidget (May 3, 2002)

*Re: (eddiebleek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eddiebleek* »_
..... when u c a tunnel or an enclosed area n u turn down the radio n just hit the gas.
.... when is cold outside n u find ur self washign the car 
(me in prob 30 mins/)
_Modified by eddiebleek at 7:04 PM 10-31-2005_

I thought I was the only one....


----------



## cyukawa (Nov 23, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BrandonC)*

bad coil packs..........


----------



## Taxidub_3281 (May 5, 2004)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (LoFatCrack)*

this is great its all so very true 
you know you drive a 1.8t when... you cant pay your bills because you just bout a big turbo for your car


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (nidex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nidex* »_When you meet people for the first time and they already have heard about you..
"Oh, you have that fast Volkswagen right?"
or the first time you meet someone
"Can I get a ride in your car?"

You have no idea....


----------



## unban tim18t (Sep 11, 2005)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_
You have no idea....



yes i do


----------



## UCFQuattroguy (Jul 5, 2005)

...when the HOT German chick in your Financial Markets class starts drooling when she sees you drive a Black Audi A4 (1.8T).... 
...when people ask how much power you're making you tell them how much Torque you have 


_Modified by UCFQuattroguy at 10:37 AM 11-4-2005_


----------



## fonzi337 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (eddiebleek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eddiebleek* »_
..... when u c a tunnel or an enclosed area n u turn down the radio n just hit the gas.
_Modified by eddiebleek at 7:04 PM 10-31-2005_

Haha, so true, do it every time







.


----------



## SpOOkyRollerDisco (Apr 9, 2003)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Hwangsta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hwangsta* »_...rice boys start telling you how to mod your car, with my favorite "Dude, Get a Blow Off Valve"
hahahahhah...happens to me all the time
Usually when they hear the cai and dv, they say...hey your blow off valve sounds nice...

_Modified by Hwangsta at 10:54 PM 1-8-2004_

i get that EVERYDAY of the week!








then i tell them its a Bailey's.they just give me a confused and tell me they never heard of that brand b4


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (GTI2urbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI2urbo* »_Your girlfriend says that you love your car more than you love her....and she might be right!









Today's my 3yr wedding anniversary (but we've been together since '99) and my wife, Sarah, still tells me I love the car more than her at least once a week. Except now, since Lillian's birth in Sept, Sarah now tells me that the car has finally been dethroned.










_Modified by inivid1.8t at 12:03 PM 11-4-2005_


----------



## amgtorre (Apr 28, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (KGilman)*

excellent !!
this thread is as old as my car !! 
...a friend with a NA VW asks why you don't downshift to second when merging , and then you floor it in third and he'll say,







niiice!


----------



## FAINTdubber (May 29, 2005)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (amgtorre)*

when your car falls flat on its face around 6k rpms


----------



## BuStEd90GlI (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Vdub12)*

When a newb asks what chip, dv, or cai to get with there first $1000.


----------



## MoeFoe (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BuStEd90GlI)*

You know you drive a 1.8t when ....
you don't know the difference between "their", "there", and "they're"


----------



## dansonepointeight (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (amgtorre)*


_Quote, originally posted by *amgtorre* »_...a friend with a NA VW asks why you don't downshift to second when merging , and then you floor it in third and he'll say,







niiice! 

man i wish i lived in europe....haha


----------



## Mtetkosk (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (gotpsi)*

...when you carry an extra coilpack in the trunk just in case


----------



## V84LNCH (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Mtetkosk)*

when you ask "is the roadside assistance extended with my warranty too?"


----------



## trbochrgm02 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (V84LNCH)*

dont know if anyone posted this but.....................*you know you drive a 1.8t when you have your mechanics number on speed dial.*


----------



## TommyC83 (Mar 24, 2000)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (trbochrgm02)*

May have been covered but

You spend $10,000 on mods and its still slow?????


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (TommyC83)*

...When you drive a friends stock 1.8t and your realize how much of an anti-social driver you've become- because you can!


----------



## GraffixWB (Aug 20, 2004)

When your friends stop riding with you cuz your car is "too fast" and you scare them .


----------



## Turboface (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: (GraffixWB)*

hate your miserable life becasue it pisses you off just to drive around with a check engine light on and a beeping brake light on


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (Turboface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turboface* »_hate your miserable life becasue it pisses you off just to drive around with a check engine light on and a beeping brake light on









1. CELs make you cool.








2. You can't drive around with the hand brake engaged aaaaall the time. Geeze.


----------



## 02vw1.8turbo (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (inivid1.8t)*

dont know if it was said...
u know u drive a 1.8t when u floor it and think, why is that stupid rubber thing in the way of my peddle














(happens all the time







)


----------



## TooFast337 (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BrandonC)*

When every time you fart in your 1.8t you post a thread bout it.
When you post a thread asking a question that has been answered just 3 threads below yours.
when you don't know how to use the search function.


----------



## guk223 (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (TooFast337)*

when you leave a racing stripe in your underwear when the boost hits


----------



## TooFast337 (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Ignorance2)*

when you don't know how to use the search function


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (TooFast337)*

You know it when your wife prefers DVs over BOVs, cuz the she thinks "pffshh" is sexier than "tshhh".








BTW, you know it when your import-driving friends ask you to give them a ride. 
Then, afterwards, they get out like Keanu Reeves and say, "Whoa."


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (TooFast337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *igotaprestent4u from "Where is the "you know you drive a 18t when thread?"* »_Im bored and am up for a good laugh, i searched for 10mins trying everything where is it!?!?!?









"You know you drive a 1.8t when...."

_Quote, originally posted by *TooFast337* »_when you don't know how to use the search function
















Zach, got owned! 



_Modified by inivid1.8t at 6:55 PM 12-14-2005_


----------



## 96768_1.8t (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (TommyC83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TommyC83* »_May have been covered but

You spend $10,000 on mods and its still slow?????

lol.....pretty much
or you think your chipped 1.8t is the fastest thing, then your azz gets smoked by a civic owner who spends way more money on his car than you 
or when you put a BT kit in and you only enjoy the power for about 2months, then start thinking about what turbo to upgrade to 
when you wish you never bought that damn cai








when 350whp is the average goal for people shopping for a big turbo (kit)


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (96768_1.8t)*

...when a GT28RS setup is considered a "BT" setup.


----------



## lagunaroone (Jun 15, 2003)

^^^^ OH comon!!!!!!


----------



## EODTEK (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (turbo 1.8)*

when you just sit on your front step havin' a smoke and stare at the 1.8T emblem on the trunk...and stare.....and stare....then....tell the wife ya gotta go to your fav vw shop (bow-wow for me)...cuz you just KNOW there's another deal on somethin' cool to add to your ride!


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (EODTEK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EODTEK* »_when you just sit on your front step havin' a smoke and stare at the 1.8T emblem on the trunk...and stare.....and stare....then....tell the wife ya gotta go to your fav vw shop (bow-wow for me)...cuz you just KNOW there's another deal on somethin' cool to add to your ride!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Right on!
I started at my 1.8t emblem until I told the wife I had to debadge the car...cuz I just KNEW it was gonna look better without it on my ride.


----------



## drzacharyus (Sep 14, 2005)

when no one believes that the gti with chip, intake and stop dp running opened stayed with a mustang*

when all of your friends think, wtf are you sure this is a 1.8l
when your friend drives it and almost loses the steering wheel from the torque steer
when your friends drive it and they have a big grin on their face and they tell you they would love to have the car (97 cobra owner and other owns a 347 stroker foxbody mustang)
when your mom drives it and she asks why it jerks so bad (p/t surging







)
*03 mustang gt with x-pipe, magnaflow mufflers and intake


----------



## wavinwayne (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: (drzacharyus)*

when your car is stolen, then returned two days later with a list of complaints.


----------



## AllofurVWRbelong2me (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: (wavinwayne)*

When you say you have a diode and you friend just look at you funny.
When all your friends tell YOU(the owner) how to tune your car and its compleatley wrong.








Last but not least: When no one belive that you can beat WRXs, G35s and 350s with no exhaust.


----------



## brad1.8 (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (gotpsi)*

You know youre a 1.8t owner when:
You think chipping your car is the all end mod that unleashes 500whp onto the car and the 1.8t never loses.


----------



## Mtetkosk (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (wavinwayne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wavinwayne* »_when your car is stolen, then returned two days later with a list of complaints.









haha wow thats my fav


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (Mtetkosk)*

...the CEL going off would make you concerned.
...you NEVER get the EPA tested mileage, thanks mostly to your boost happy mods.
...it takes you a lifetime to decide which chip you wanna go with, and you MUST ask on here first before you decide.
...you never get asked the torque rating of your chipped motor, but don't feel like telling your challenger that particular number til later.


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (Mtetkosk)*

...when an Idaho State Policeman pulls you over for doing 115 in a 75*** and doesn't impound your car or arrest you for reckless driving only because he couldn't believe a Beetle could go that fast. Then, after BS'ing about cars, he turns down your request for an escort to the next city because he says he wouldn't be able to maintain those speeds, saying his cruiser "sucks ass", but tells you where the rest of the patrols are and wishes you a safe trip.















***This was *after* applying the brakes. I'd pegged my speedo the day before passing through OR.








(This happened during my pre-deployment leave I took before going to Iraq in 2003. I was driving from WA to ID on the 4th of July to visit family before I left. I still had my 2002 1.8t New Beetle back then.)



_Modified by inivid1.8t at 10:01 PM 12-15-2005_


----------



## Swampyankee (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (turbo 1.8)*

When some dude in Florida claims to have 191 whp with just a CAI and an exhaust.


----------



## steggie (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Swampyankee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swampyankee* »_When some dude in Florida claims to have 191 whp with just a CAI and an exhaust.









hey its cold down in Florida right now. most people aren't even in shorts.


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (steggie)*

when you just read 21 pages to see something new, just to read...you just read X amount of pages


----------



## Outlaw vdub (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BrandonC)*

When you use your turbo to whislte at the ladies
When you love explaning to people that thing in the front bumper is a fmic and what it does even though they still won't get it
When you get dumped by your ***** because you won't let her drive it....EVAR!!!!!
Or when your faced with choice of "it's either me or your car"....well I still got my car, here's change for the bus.


_Modified by Outlaw vdub at 5:30 PM 12-16-2005_


----------



## reapergato (Jun 25, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (gotpsi)*

.....When everytime you pull into a friends driveway their parents come and greet you and say "I heard you coming down the street, sounded like one of those flying cars from Back to the Future part II"....... and you know you drive a 1.8t when a mustang driver drives my gti with a blown motor mind you, and insists its still faster than his 99 mustang.


_Modified by reapergato at 5:42 PM 12-16-2005_


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (reapergato)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reapergato* »_...and you know you drive a 1.8t when a mustang driver drives my gti with a blown motor mind you, and insists its still faster than his 99 mustang.

Hell mthrf'k yeah! That's awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









BTW, post up in the PNW board if you're coming to the GTG on the 26th.


----------



## streettunerz1 (Nov 15, 2005)

....when you carry an extra 20 bucks with you to pay off the emissions test guy to pass your cat-less car...


----------



## SLVRSTNGRYGTI5683 (May 24, 2005)

When you find yourself pressing the gas hitting the brakes and repeat this all the time just to hear the spoolin up and WOOSH!! and giggle everytime you do it!!


----------



## trompetilla77 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (SLVRSTNGRYGTI5683)*

when you chipped your car and hope you will find a Ferrari on the way
when you prefer driving your car than wakling to your neighbor house








when you hope your car would be a women to marry her
when your friends ask you what's means the t in the 1.8t
when you accelerate your car and hear people f.......... that's a jetta turbo
when people's neck apparently is going to break when hearing the wooosshhhh
when you seek desesperately whats your next mod is going to be


----------



## SLVRSTNGRYGTI5683 (May 24, 2005)

When you say from days of thunder "Harry im droppin the hammer" and then mash it.
When your brother who just bought a high revving toyota drives your car and says its a good thing i dont have this thing!!!
When you read all 21 pages and keep telling urself your sane!!!


----------



## missmy8716v (Apr 8, 2005)

*Re: (SLVRSTNGRYGTI5683)*

When you have to slip the clutch in the summer when your AC's on just to keep from stalling


----------



## A2Jeff (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (1.8Dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Dub* »_or when u get a ticket after 2 weeks of owning the car <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/mad.gif" BORDER="0"> 








I was pulled over 2 times..







75 in 55 2 times.... luckily the 2nd time i got a warning... then the cop drove backwards down the highway


----------



## VdriverW (May 2, 2005)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (A2Jeff)*

When, on the first day of getting it (today), you have to replace the battery just to get it home from where you met the delivery truck, then have the new battery die again. And, you still think the car is the sickest thing you have ever been in!


----------



## nidex (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (davy913)*

- The day you put your BT kit on, and have to go to work.. you fly past the place going about 95mph down a 25mph road to see what they say when you come in.
- You give a girl a ride home, step on it in 2nd gear and when it hits 5500rpm, the tires screech a little bit.. and the girl in the passenger seat holds on and screams. Trying not to laugh, you proceed to look over and say "come on now.. it's not all that fast."
- You smile when you have your radio cranked, windows up, and you still hear the rushing of the wastegate when you give it.

- When you're driving down a road, and need to switch lanes; you downshift and punch it, and take your hands off the wheel.. the torque steer takes care of the lane change for you.
- Your phone rings, and it's one of your friends who drives a 1.8T.. "DUDE!!! I THINK MY CHECK ENGINE LIGHT BURNED OUT!"
- Dodge truck owners with the "HEMI" badge think they're bad-ass and you're just a moron with a VW, until they step on it and get blown away. Even if it's a slow truck, it still makes you feel better knowing you put some knob in their place.
- Girls ask you if they can hump your car.
- When riding in somebody else's car, going down familiar roads.. you tell them on every corner how fast you could have taken it in YOUR car.


_Modified by nidex at 7:55 PM 12-17-2005_


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (nidex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nidex* »_- When riding in somebody else's car, going down familiar roads.. you tell them on every corner how fast you could have taken it in YOUR car.

Haha! I do that to my wife all the time.


----------



## banjomike (Feb 1, 2005)

When your freeway mileage is about 24mpg even though it could be almost 30mpg!


----------



## back2dub (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (banjomike)*

when you pay the VP fuel guy an extra $20 to deliver to you're house.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (back2dub)*

...when working the overnight shift you have to go out warm up your car on the hour just to whip it around the parking lot to hear the psssssssh sound

then when you get done rushing home to get your car wash supplies so that after your nap you can go out and see a sparklin ride in the driveway
got out at 830 it is now 1145 and going to sleep 

snoooooorrrrrrr.......psssssshhhhhhtttt.....snooooooorrrrr

















_Modified by ForVWLife at 11:46 AM 12-18-2005_


----------



## LaDubDude__ (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (coolwater00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coolwater00* »_You ride in your gf's civic and wonder....how can she stand this shiiiiit!

HAH!!! I was just thinking the same thing yesterday!


----------



## Ampinada (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (LaDubDude__)*

Just thought I would like to revive this one


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

You might own a 1.8T if you can almost keep up with Chuck Norris.


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*

You know you own a 1.8T when you see a mustang go by and think to yourself, " Bah, is that it?? Where's the rest of it???"
You know you own a *BT* 1.8T when your friend tells you he just bought an EVO, and in stock form it kicks a$$......and you laugh at him.
You know you own a *BT* 1.8T when your friend tells you his supercharged VR6 is the fastest thing on the planet.......and you laugh at him non stop.
"Ya, well my SS has 350hp and awd!!" Umm..ok ...my A4 has 400hp and AWD AND it weighs less AND I get 35mpg, can your SS do that???
"Well, no..but...NO REPLACEMENT FOR DISPLACEMENT"
Sure there is.......boost!!!


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

You know you have a 1.8T when you never thought something so un-aerodynamic could be so fast.


----------



## krzys84 (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Pannikattk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pannikattk* »_...when you park somewhere and find yourself staring back at your car in admiration (or obsession) as you walk away...I almost got hit by a mini van in a mall parking lot once due to this phenomena!!

did that yesterday, haha. my friend shes like what are you looking back at? haha, and i respond my car sure looks good lol


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (krzys84)*

You know you drive a 1.8T when 
A)Regardless of the fact than an EVO is bada$$, you still prefer your Dub or Audi because cops NEVER suspect a 500hp hatchback (or sedan).
B)A stock EVO or STi makes a kicka$$, reliable winter beater.








C)Your dad asks you to remind him how much displacement this thing actually has, then smiles and says..whoa!


----------



## Yorldi (Jul 20, 2004)

When you say, hey!, that's faster than an EVO!!, and then, you get to a twisty road...
When the coils are willing to go through your bonnet


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

*Re: (Yorldi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yorldi* »_When you say, hey!, that's faster than an EVO!!, and then, you get to a twisty road...*But you realize that you have Quattro and you'll be ok!!*


----------



## Yorldi (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (GlfSprtCT1)*

Took a standard EVO VII to an uphill twisty piece of road and it was waaaaaaaaaay faster than any other quattro'd car I've ever driven. BTW, I've owned a 420hp RS2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 18bora (Oct 12, 2002)

*Re:*

I swear half of you guys here love EVOs and the other half just wont admit it.


----------



## under boost (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: Re: ( 18bora)*

when hate is found in every thread.


----------



## papaskot (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: Re: (under boost)*

you give the gas a lil blip when there are people walking down the street to see them turn their heads wondering wtf that noise was (relates to using turbo to whistle at girls)
do the same to wrx/evos/srts just to let them know "i have turbo too"
give chicks a ride, and they tell you your car makes funny noises
the route you take to a destination is the one with the most underpasses, cuz it sounds so sweet under a bridge
no such thing as traction in 1st or 2nd with stock tires and a chip, add 3rd to the list when its wet out


----------



## Kiddo (Jan 19, 2005)

When the best part of giving people a ride is watching them trying to hold their neck straight everytime you shift.


----------



## Liquidfirex5 (Dec 9, 2004)

When You Wake Up in the morning( completly disregarding Anything) and Head straight for the Dub.
When You go For a "qucik cruiSe" that last about 2 hrs.
When You get cought Testing out that new mod on the parkway and get slammed with a ticket for 145 In a 65 and A construction zone( 3x fine/ $$$2700+ 6pts later)






















When You TRY to drive like a normal person and the some one has to try to act tough and then you embarise them ifront of their friends
























_Modified by Liquidfirex5 at 3:24 PM 6-15-2006_


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (Liquidfirex5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Liquidfirex5* »_When You go For a "qucik cruiSe" that last about 2 hrs.

whenever i grab the key to the gti and say "I'll be right back." my wife knows i mean 1hr minimum. that's just standard procedure.


----------



## Pap337 (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: (inivid)*

when your GF see's you looking at another vw or audi when your in her car and she says, "Stop looking at that" and you say "What I didnt even say anything"


----------



## krzys84 (Sep 3, 2004)

...when your friend giggles every time you go into boost.


----------



## bitsq (Jun 23, 2005)

you know you have a chipped 1.8t when...
u have your gf sitting beside you yacking about something then as soon as you floor is she shuts up, grabs the seat/arm rest and looks straight out the window
then ******* at you for being an idiot boy


----------



## Broken '01 (Aug 16, 2004)

-when you know your service writer by first name and he knows yours
-when you look forward to breaking stuff so you have an excuse to replace it with a far superior part.
-when your car runs like crap and you can fix the same problem 3 times a year on the first try while sleeping 
-when you know the querks if the dealership rental car
-if you had a million dollars you wouldn't sell it you would just mod the crap out of it
-you thought "lotus elise hmm be better w a 1.8t in it"
-your friends(all of them) ask about your check engine light and you reply "yeah it's still in there, oh the light that's normal"


----------



## Ampinada (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (Broken '01)*

- When your girlfriend says, "I am already going through a lawsuit with someone for whip-lash....am I going to have to bring one against you too?"
- When your not too excited when you have to switch the APR to "Stock" mode for the first time. Then realize that even in stock mode you are holding 15psi










_Modified by Ampinada at 11:42 AM 6-16-2006_


----------



## BlancoNino (May 27, 2004)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BrandonC)*

When you get fustrating fixing it everyday, because in order to fix one part you need to buy the whole set/piece that the dealer never seems to have in stock...


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

when your gf drives a jeep wrangler and asks you can you put a 1.8turbo on it bc she wants it to make the vrooommm psssshh







:true story
when the v8rs laugh at you at a light and call you a stupid ***** as your minding your own business bc you KNOW your faster and wont have to fill up for gas after the race.
when your coworker is 350lbs gets in your car it slants to the right and itll still spin 1st n 2nd and put him on in the seat getting onthe hwy and out run a stang gt going to lunch.
Your GF gets sick bc your car rocks inbetween shifts more then a kiyak in rapids.
Going to work isnt as depressing as it use to be now especially after that first shift into 2nd and a pssshh is let out.
Surging is now the least of your worries as you have learned to lean with it as you know when its about to happen.
You worry about the cop to your right at the light with his windows down when the light turns green and you must shift to second.
When people laugh at you bc they think your car is broken bc it just hissed and made a ****ed up noise and you must tell them its turboed.
Your drive by starbucks, Moes, and any other resteraunts with outside tables just to see the head turns.
Valet guys get a smile when they see you pull into the parking lot and cry when you realize its valet and leave
:As before: Premium gas really isnt that expensive
When you start sayin to people at lights 18t neva losses evar.
18t and VW you give people the shocker now
You start thinking every car should come witha 1.8t
Nothings worth racing bc they are all slower then you.
You pass in 5th and later realize that you didnt shift.
Posted before... yes i shift extra and try to make it spool just to get one more gear and pssshh.
You find yourself looking for 6th (o2J)
As much as you Hate your Ko3, Ko3s ko4, and go BT you will miss the max boost and low end hellsih tq @ 2500 rpms
You stopped revving back or on people bc as soon as they hear the pssst they no longer are interested, so you smile and nod







and offer the "ladies first hand guesture:
You can out run people with the AC on, but prefer sweating your ass off with windows down and sunroof open bc of the sweet music coming from under your hood.
You find all your friends wanting a turboed car after hearing/riding with you
All your friends wonder if a "chip" will do the same to their car
Washing your car and going to church are a conflict of scheduling
Boser Hoods and 1.8t make one demon car.
Running a 3" exhaust of any type still sounds better then any honda
A guy in a GTO on a test drive at a light ****s with you, you smile tell him he should buy a VW, Mr pontiac in the pass seat says its faster then you ***** and tells the driver to punch it its ok, as you pass in third you give him the shocker/VW symbol and smile, Then at the next light the guy asks you to meet him at the nearest vw dealer. (True)
Girls say you have a cute car and it no longer bothers you.
Guy says you have a cute car and you tell him he cant handle german engineering.
Your FMIC is subtle upgrade
You park, go in a resteraunt get your seat, then go back out and move your car so you can admire it from the inside


_Modified by theswoleguy at 2:26 PM 6-16-2006_


----------



## Ampinada (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (theswoleguy)*

When it is OK to use cruise control to harness all of that power. Because all night long your radar detector is going crazy. This being the outcome of all of law enforcement in broward county knowing just as well as you do, that Fast and the Furious Tokyo Drift came out in theaters today.


----------



## Smokey the Bandit (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Ampinada)*

I love this thread, makes me laugh everytime I read a new post. Its all oh so true


----------



## rono1 (Apr 23, 2002)

This thread is ridiculous..
freeway roll-ons vs honda's, and you use your cruise control as the accelerater.
when this thread started i was in a 2.slomo and visited the vortex every once in a while because whats the point, it's a 2.0l., but now a vortex junkie.
When you dont want to chip your ride with plans of BT, so for now you settle for the diode mod with a MBC, so you avoid buying software twice.
when your GF laughs at some of the wife jokes you tell her in this thread, then a 1hour passes and she says, "did you find something cute to say?" i respond, DEUTCHLAND represent and throw her the shocker!!
Gotta love some V-DUBS....


----------



## Ampinada (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (rono1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rono1* »_DEUTCHLAND represent and throw her the shocker!!

Now my new sig







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks


----------



## turboREDwolfie (May 15, 2006)

*Re: (Ampinada)*

...when instead of handwashing you drive into town to the carwash, just so you can show it off a little....then come home and handwash it anyway


----------



## divided (Mar 24, 2006)

when you get the car scanned for the codes, and know what the numbers mean, the minute you see them.


----------



## AzGTIChipFry (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (divided)*

....when the girl next to you is a few notches higher on the sclae simply because she too has a 1.8t
....when you don't use a/c in 120 arizona heat cuz you hate the power drain
....when the fact that your girlfriend has a 1.8t bug makes you feel that much better








....when you live 1.5 miles from work and still have to fill up every week








....when you get out of your car and a complete stranger makes the psssshhhh... sound and just smiles


----------



## turboREDwolfie (May 15, 2006)

*Re: (AzGTIChipFry)*

its more general, but...
...when you see a chick drivin a dub with a drop and say to yourself, "shes the one..."


----------



## DiasBora604 (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Blade)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blade* »_...............the mustang owner behind you can't figure out what the hell just happened









...when the BMW owner behind you finally manages to catch up, rolls down the window and asks you "what the hell car is that????"
...when you spend almost an hour every day checking up on the next mod to give you some more ponies
... when u love revving her up next to a highway barrier with the windows down just to hear the spool
... actually, when u rev her up in a parking structure just to hear the turbo spool
... when u rev it up next to some dude with a domestic with his windows down to make them jealous his v6 can't outrun your european 4 banger



_Modified by DiasBora604 at 8:55 PM 6-17-2006_


----------



## Ampinada (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (DiasBora604)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DiasBora604* »_... when u love revving her up next to a highway barrier with the windows down just to hear the spool
... actually, when u rev her up in a parking structure just to hear the turbo spool


x2


----------



## rice X eater (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Ampinada)*

while walking into school one day...
spanish kid who drives a civic- yo your ****s turbo?
me- yeah
SKWDAC- vr6?
me- no. 1.8t
SKWDAC- yo sucks do a vr6 swap
me- no.
when every1 underestimates the 1.8
and i dunno about anyone else but whenever i get the chance to stare at my car i cant resist.


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (rice X eater)*

You know you own a 1.8T when ....( on a "closed course")
you take down a brand new S4 and smile the whole time (because the owner doesn't think there is any way possible that you can get 400+hp out of a 1.8L engine)
(true story)


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (GlfSprtCT1)*

...When you can't help but smile at two girls in a gli stuck in traffic next to you. (followed by a slap in the back of the head by the gf)
...When your gf has learned to look at hondas reving there engine at you and just say "It's a honda, your lugnuts put more tourqe to the wheels then your engine does"


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (20thAna3282)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20thAna3282* »_
...When your gf has learned to look at hondas reving there engine at you and just say "It's a honda, your lugnuts put more tourqe to the wheels then your engine does"

hahahahaha


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (theswoleguy)*

You know you drive a Bt 1.8t when
.... you wake up on a cold morning and try to guess how long it'll take to turn over.
...When 17 psi dosn't feel like enough


----------



## chknkatsu (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (surfking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *surfking* »_Same with me, dont have my Jetta but ordering a bov since it will come in handy when I get the ECU updated with a chip

bov?...


----------



## dococ (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (chknkatsu)*

You know...
when your wife decides on a 05 1.8T GTI over a 06 2.5L Jetta for her new car because it has more horse (even though it's missing 2 doors)
(continued)
you break your lease on a 2 Slow Jetta to get another 05 1.8T GTI ("if the wife has one, then I need one too") because the 06 GTIs are already coming out and you gotta have one before there are none left.
Both true stories BTW


----------



## OneEight60 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (dococ)*

when you grind into second and say "wow not that bad this time"


----------



## dococ (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (OneEight60)*

... when the mothers pushing a stroller down a suburban street and towing a couple of small kids viciously yanks them closer as she hears you coming up from behind even though you're under the speed limit and it's only the aftermarket exhaust.


----------



## Stixsp11 (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (dococ)*

...When you think every girl on campus is more attracted to you because you have a "turbo"
...When you catch yourself starring at your car after parking it
...When you feel like you need to race every other VW you come across to verify that yours is faster
...When you look at everyone who passes you on the highway to see if they are checking out your car
...When you feel inferior to all R32 owners you come across


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

When you drive around with a loaded tool box/pouch and spare ignition coils.


----------



## DK_GTI_racer (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (16plus4v)*

you know you own a 1.8T when...
When you are at work and walk down to the parking lot, just to walk an extra 100feet to lit your cigaret and admire your 1.8T at the same time and maybe even pop the hood when you are ad it...
When you eat and drink Ferraris for lunch..
When you dont bother to race anything unless its worth racing and tell tales about...
When you get your paycheck and the first thing you think about is what mod to buy..
When you turn your head after every 1.8T you see and think my 1.8T is faster...
When you smile everytime you look at your car or start it....


----------



## dckeener (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: (DK_GTI_racer)*

When you bump a 3 year old thread with a smiley face


----------



## Bryan on Boost (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_When you drive around with a loaded tool box/pouch and spare ignition coils.

LMAO!







I carry around MAD tools, just in case!


----------



## ncsumecheng (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (Bryan on Boost)*

When you come to understand.......
The answer to life, the universe, and everything is.........
.......the 1.8T nevar loses.


----------



## 2.8EVAN (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Pannikattk)*

hahaha GUILTY!


----------



## Circa5181 (Oct 13, 2008)

When your instrument panel is illuminated yellow with warning lights


----------



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

When somebody wants to race you but you throw them your keys instead and tell them "take it for a rip!" Because you know they'll come back and say.. "You could probably take me."
When that random ricers blows past you and you just smile and watch him go.
When you randomly pass that same tuner 5 minutes later because you decided to punch it on the highway just for the rush.

When you throw up the 2 finger "V" to represent your brother-hood to the oncoming volkswagen owner with a big smile.
When you spend your night on vwvortex instead of doing your college homework...










_Modified by travis_gli at 7:10 PM 9-3-2009_


----------



## frostythesnowguy (Nov 28, 2008)

when your girlfreind starts crying cause its making her head hurt and your only at half throttl... not even driving like you would if she wasn;t in the car


----------



## audis488 (May 19, 2006)

when you have a small tool store and a audi parts department in your trunk at all times.


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

you know you drive a... **** my coilpack went out


----------



## bwalzywolfsburg (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*

...when you loose your license for 6 months for street racing in a 1.8t because you think its fast with stock mods against a modded vr6 who is your friend
...when you fix 1 thing on your car and you cant figure it out and it turns out the MAF sensor is being like a character from dawn of the dead
....when your in a meeting at work hungover and someone hits your car during the summer and you have to stand outside in the summer for a hour, but then thinking you get a new painted front end to a old and chipped paint thats on the car now








..........when your girlfriends tits are so huge you love to press the gas down to make over 4k rpms because your cars not chipped yet and you like to see her boobs shake


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

Wow some people seem to be writing their life stories. Keep it simple guys....


----------



## bwalzywolfsburg (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: (16plus4v)*

its a fun thread. who gives a hoot.
some of this stuff people are posting is pretty interesting.


----------



## SDMKIV (Apr 18, 2009)

When you live in southern California and will not under any circumstance turn on your AC because it's a power robbing little bastard.


----------



## kdiver58 (Jan 25, 2004)

*you know you drive a 1.8t when*

Someone says "timing belt" and you bow your head and express sorrow for their loss.








When you say waterpump every time someone mentions it's getting a little warm
You know where the bitch clip is


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (SDMKIV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SDMKIV* »_When you live in southern California and will not under any circumstance turn on your AC because it's a power robbing little bastard. 

I live in IL and do the same thing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ypsetihw (Nov 20, 2008)

you're the only white kid in court, and your 13 point ticket tops everyone else in the room, including the illegal alienz with no insurance










_Modified by ypsetihw at 7:22 PM 9-4-2009_


----------



## ypsetihw (Nov 20, 2008)

also, when your boss comments that "you're on that 'vortex' all day ya know . . . just an observation . . ."


----------



## venom_vdub (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: (SDMKIV)*

Yea i live in Florida and i do the same thing.. cant sacifice those few hp by turning on the ac.. just put the windows down...hahaha


----------



## venom_vdub (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: (ypsetihw)*

yo i got the same excact car but an 02..


----------



## ypsetihw (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: (venom_vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *venom_vdub* »_yo i got the same excact car but an 02.. 

hot
dude I met billy mays a week before he died at the marriott in boca


----------



## venom_vdub (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: (ypsetihw)*

What... i dont get it.. how what happend


----------



## venom_vdub (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: (venom_vdub)*

haha oh never mind i had a super brain lag.. sorry... i wasnt thinking.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

I stay ridin windows in otown haha. i cant be losin horses. my ac does not come on unless theres a chick in the passenger seat


----------



## bwalzywolfsburg (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: (Big_Tom)*

...when your at your girlfriends dorm at college and she just said "you can come warm me up" and your posting on the vortex


----------



## MightyDSM (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (bwalzywolfsburg)*

When there's something wrong with your car all the time, and people tell you to get rid of it but you tell them "eh it's just a minor thing..."


----------



## Dubzilla89 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BrandonC)*

when your girlfriend closes her eyes and gets in the fetal position when the light turns green to get on the freeway


----------



## Broken '01 (Aug 16, 2004)

when.. your local VW salesmen know your name but don't bother to approach you anymore because they know your just going to the parts department for yet another part.


----------



## bwalzywolfsburg (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: (Broken '01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Broken ’01* »_when.. your local VW salesmen know your name but don't bother to approach you anymore because they know your just going to the parts department for yet another part.

very correct. i <3 parts department


----------



## discipleshaggy (Aug 25, 2009)

you know you drive a 1.8t when every civic hatchback with an engine swap owner talks crap behind your back. But then when you want to run they stand down. ahaha vtec.


----------



## kdiver58 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (MightyDSM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MightyDSM* »_When there's something wrong with your car all the time, and people tell you to get rid of it but you tell them "eh it's just a minor thing..."

Add plastic water pump


----------



## VdubbPeach (Mar 25, 2008)

when some rich guy who just bought a boxter and wonders how this kid just blew by him haha


_Modified by VdubbPeach at 2:18 PM 9-8-2009_


----------



## rekib15 (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: (venom_vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *venom_vdub* »_Yea i live in Florida and i do the same thing.. cant sacifice those few hp by turning on the ac.. just put the windows down...hahaha









Even in Las Vegas...120 out..oh well, need them hp's.
...when you get pulled over and you're ask if you knew how fast you were going and the only thing you can tell him is what gear and what rpm you were at...
...when you have a topic for 1.8t that has lasted 7 years and 6 months and still is going strong...
...when you have your gf get on welfare just so you have more money for mods....











_Modified by rekib15 at 1:51 PM 9-8-2009_


----------



## HaTeDDub (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: (rekib15)*

you love calling your car a 20v turbo.....or when people are amazed you have 5 valves per cylinder.


----------



## 03redgti (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: (ypsetihw)*

when ur ex or current g/f say u like ur car more then her..


----------



## Buschwick (Feb 12, 2007)

*FV-QR*

You post in a thread titled "You know you drive a 1.8t when...."


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (VdubbPeach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VdubbPeach* »_when some rich guy who just bought a *911 Turbo* and wonders how this kid just blew by him haha
 
Fixed.


----------



## The*Fall*Guy (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: (16plus4v)*

When you can pass the SAE certification test just from working on your own car.


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

*Re: (The*Fall*Guy)*

When you take your 20th to fine tuning and out of all the other cars in the gated area yours is the one that gets stolen and taken for a high speed chase down I-5 (145+mph). Well maybe it was only because it was the only running car in the back and its keys were in it vs in a lock box. But hey I'm almost back in a 20th with less miles and in much better shape. So whatevs. 

_Modified by bizybyker at 7:35 PM 9-8-2009_


_Modified by bizybyker at 7:36 PM 9-8-2009_


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

You know you drive a 1.8t when....you wish it were a 4g63.


----------



## csd_19 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Stixsp11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stixsp11* »_
...When you feel inferior to all R32 owners you come across

Nah, just faster


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

*Re: (20aeman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20aeman* »_You know you drive a 1.8t when....you wish it were a 4g63.
 GTFO I would stomp on weak ass dsm's and mitsu all day. Well I did have a full apr gt28r kit. I would walk on STI's and M3's hehe. Rocket ship. Well when it wasn't in limp mode hahahaha


----------



## sharpiegti (Jan 18, 2008)

.......when your headlights blink to the time of your blinker or when you put your foot ont he brake. ugh


----------



## OBIWANKANNA (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: (sharpiegti)*

...STI and EVO are afraid to make a roll test with your stage3+ 1,8T


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: (OBIWANKANNA)*

when you take the wifes nissan sentra on the road trip, because you are scared the 1.8t will leave you stranded


----------



## frothy300 (Jan 20, 2008)

I always accidently look for 6th gear on my 5sp.
If someone is next to me I just pretend there's a 6th. My chip gave me an invisible 6th gear.


----------



## dubbledub (May 5, 2008)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (DiasBora604)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DiasBora604* »_
... when u love revving her up next to a highway barrier with the windows down just to hear the spool
... actually, when u rev her up in a parking structure just to hear the turbo spool
_Modified by DiasBora604 at 8:55 PM 6-17-2006_

x2







Yesterday, I woooshed through the I-77 tunnel on the WV border. Rolled down the windows, dropped to 3rd, smashed the accelerator, and







were had all around.


----------



## assassym909 (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: (03redgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03redgti* »_when ur ex or current g/f say u like ur car more then her..
 thats an everyday phrase i hear from her


----------



## VdubbPeach (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (03redgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03redgti* »_when ur ex or current g/f say u like ur car more then her..

i hear that all the time too..


----------



## frothy300 (Jan 20, 2008)

When the family jumps in the minivan to go to the grocery store. Daddy drives by himself in the dub. LOL 
Keep the dubs kid free!!! interior lasts longer gents!!


----------



## Chickenman35 (Jul 28, 2006)

When you spend more time at this bloomin' forum than you do looking at Internet Porn!!


----------



## Big.GTI (Apr 7, 2007)

When your car fails the first run on the smog dyno cause as your watching him try to match the speed you hear the boost come up and it pegs the machine and blows away the speed graph - Denver emessions the guy did it a second time and looked scared.
You watch all that and the car before you was a moded mustang gt.
you have $40k in parts planned for a 10k car.
you drive up I-70 at the great divide in 5th and you are still in passing gear.
You trade up from 500 apr software cause the UNI tune deletes all the codes for the "extra" engine parts you took off and threw away and still passes emissions.


_Modified by Big.GTI at 8:49 AM 9-11-2009_


----------



## VdubbPeach (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (Big.GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big.GTI* »_When your car fails the first run on the smog dyno cause as your watching him try to match the speed you hear the boost come up and it pegs the machine and blows away the speed graph - Denver emessions the guy did it a second time and looked scared.
You watch all that and the car before you was a moded mustang gt.
you have $40k in parts planned for a 10k car.
you drive up I-70 at the great divide in 5th and you are still in passing gear.
You trade up from 500 apr software cause the UNI tune deletes all the codes for the "extra" engine parts you took off and threw away and still passes emissions.

_Modified by Big.GTI at 8:49 AM 9-11-2009_

haha i like this..soo true


----------



## aenima11 (May 9, 2009)

*Re: (VdubbPeach)*

...your wifes orange Beetle, with a flower in the vase, shows an IROC Z owner the poor decisions they have made in life.(these owners usually have Mullets also)
. . . you don't care that you are driving an orange Beetle with a flower in the vase, it's still a fast car.
. . . you can fix even the most damaging(wiped out head) problems in your own garage, with the help of a great forum of enthusiast.


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

When you wish there was a subscription plan that gives you a new coilpack every three months.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (bizybyker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bizybyker* »_ GTFO I would stomp on weak ass dsm's and mitsu all day. Well I did have a full apr gt28r kit. I would walk on STI's and M3's hehe. Rocket ship. Well when it wasn't in limp mode hahahaha

ohh nooo, an APR 28rs kit. Watch out!!
Too bad a stock evo8 turbo will make more power on pump gas, then your 28rs will make on race gas.


----------



## Smeedub (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BrandonC)*

When the guy in the flashed WRX lost to a what he thought was a 24vvr6. when he asked though i said 1.8t. He rolled up the windows...
And this was not in a straight line
i only have a k04 chp exhaust dv inlet aeb...well what do subis make chipped and with that stupid exhaust


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Smeedub)*

No idea what the "stupid exhaust" is about, but they can run high 12's chipped I believe. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif A lot more then you can say about a vw.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BoostinBejan)*

Eh, who cares, when you shut a VW/Audi door it doesn't sound like a cardboard box full of leaves


----------



## k2boarder2404 (Nov 25, 2006)

When you go on YouTube all the time to see if there's any videos of a 1.8t spankin a supra


----------



## Bryan on Boost (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: (k2boarder2404)*


_Quote, originally posted by *k2boarder2404* »_When you go on YouTube all the time to see if there's any videos of a 1.8t spankin a supra






























Yeah, that doesn't happen too often. The 2JZGTE is pretty hard to "f" with


----------



## Smeedub (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: (337fast123)*

Whatever our cars are 1.8liters and you can do so much to them that if you want you can be superfast







if you have the $$$$


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (BrandonC)*

When you feel like you have a new car because your CEL is gone...


----------



## Ronin6 (May 19, 2009)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (1.8Dub)*

Yea, my wife gave me the same look. Thank God is was in Huntsville Al at the time I told her.


----------



## 19jetta91 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Binary Star)*

when you just get your own which includes a chip, CAI, exhaust, diverter..etc..and your brother and his girlfriend take it around the block and she asks
"why do you keep grinding the gears?"


----------



## Brammage (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (1.8Dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Dub* »_or when u get a ticket after 2 weeks of owning the car <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/mad.gif" BORDER="0"> 

I've owned my 03 GTI for 5 years now. No ticket! *knock knock*


----------



## The*Fall*Guy (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (Brammage)*

When your out drinking with your wife on "date night" and everytime she goes to the bathroom you are on your Blackberry engaging in a forum fight about cams


----------



## danzig20v (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (The*Fall*Guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The*Fall*Guy* »_When your out drinking with your wife on "date night" and everytime she goes to the bathroom you are on your Blackberry engaging in a forum fight about cams










haha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## frothy300 (Jan 20, 2008)

You know u drive a 1.8t when daddy wakes up @ 3am everynight , starts the car just so he can cool down the turbo.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_when you shut a VW/Audi door it doesn't sound like a cardboard box full of leaves









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## frothy300 (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

Quote, originally posted by bizybyker »
GTFO I would stomp on weak ass dsm's and mitsu all day. Well I did have a full apr gt28r kit. I would walk on STI's and M3's hehe. Rocket ship. Well when it wasn't in limp mode hahahaha
ohh nooo, an APR 28rs kit. Watch out!!
Too bad a stock evo8 turbo will make more power on pump gas, then your 28rs will make on race gas.

Guess you aren't familiar with the stage||| ko4 kits then..








Haven't seen a showroom model contend with one yet. High 12's is not hard to obtain with 1.8T's 
Neither are high 11's for that matter. But then again comparing a buru wrx /sti is kinda comparing apples to oranges dont ya think?
if thats the case i got 's a '69 Buick GS that can push high 10's ... on pump gas (87 octane) better yet my buddy Han Solo has a hunk of junk that can make the Kessel run less than 12 parsecs. But that neither here nor there. 
Defintely not there!!!










_Modified by frothy300 at 8:57 AM 9-24-2009_


----------



## ypsetihw (Nov 20, 2008)

when your MIL coming on gives you road rage


----------



## danzig20v (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (ypsetihw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ypsetihw* »_when your MIL coming on gives you road rage


wait...
Yours turns off???!!


----------



## TriniVdubOG (May 11, 2008)

*Re: (danzig20v)*

You know u drive a 1.8t when you pick up a chick to go on a date, and for the whole time while driving ur praying ur car doesn't suffer from a boost leak or related problems that can leave u lookin like an a**


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

" You know you drive a 1.8t when.." 
- You don't have a check engine light on, yet you still think there is a problem...


----------



## OneEight60 (May 22, 2008)

You know you drive a 1.8T when you always take the long way home


----------



## TmoeJ747 (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (OneEight60)*

....when you take your buddy who owns a low 12-sec mustang for a ride and he tells you 30 times that your car will smoke his
and when your so used to breaking parts that when something major breaks or go wrong, you laugh instead of getting mad


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (TmoeJ747)*

^^ LOL I'm completely fine with parts breaking, its gives me an excuse to buy new stuff









...knock on wood I hope **** doesn't break


----------



## frothy300 (Jan 20, 2008)

You know you drive a 1.8T when...
The driver of the AMG c66 v-12 tips his hat because he's impressed that he didn't smoke you as bad as he thought he would from the ruby rumble. (1/2 car length)
And you feel good about it!!










_Modified by frothy300 at 1:13 AM 9-27-2009_


----------



## BKB black20th (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: (frothy300)*

You drive 30 min to buy 100oct for $7.50 a gallon just in case you run into a douche in a cobra


----------



## 18bora. (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re:*

- When you brag about beating 12 and 11 sec cars, but you can only muster low 14's/high 13's at drag strip. 
- When a 100hp Miata gives you the run for your Big Turbo money at the road course.


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (aenima11)*

When you can drive the **** out of it and not have any problems. 
Then you take your girl for a ride and blow a hose on the first pull. 
Then you limp it off the road, grab the tools and say this will only take a minute.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (hootyburra)*

When everyday of your life this stupid thread is staring you in the face


----------



## boss281 (May 24, 2008)

When a fellow Jetta owner is trying to jack your sh!t


----------



## bwalzywolfsburg (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: (boss281)*

when you just graduated from college, and got 400.00 from family and spent it all @ h20i for your jetta


----------



## BeneathTheMassacre (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: "You know you drive a 1.8t when...." (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_When you feel like you have a new car because your CEL is gone...

LOL QFT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MightyDSM (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (20aeman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20aeman* »_you wish it were a 4g63.

Yes sir.
I think every 4cyl car should come with a 4G63T


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

*Re: (MightyDSM)*

The most expensive book you ever bought is a Bentley...


----------



## 92JETTGL (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: (bizybyker)*

I don't feel like driving the 91 GTI 16V with Euro cams, GIAC chip and a few other things just to hear the tchssssss in between gears.








Man, why didn't I do this swap longer?


----------



## idlirp (Sep 9, 2009)

one of the funniest thread i have ever read....i do not own a 1.8T but i can make turbo noises too 

i just checked out the thread "You know you drive a Honda" in a honda forum...the moderator drove a 1.8T and the thread was archivied forever


----------



## zrau17 (Apr 21, 2010)

hootyburra said:


> When you can drive the **** out of it and not have any problems.
> Then you take your girl for a ride and blow a hose on the first pull.
> Then you limp it off the road, grab the tools and say this will only take a minute.


THIS. My car is cursed. I have just about NEVER had anything go wrong in my car when I'm alone. I can drive that thing like a ****ing NASCAR and the SECOND my girlfriend gets in....limp mode. I just find it entertaining, because she's always asking me why I spend so much money tinkering with it if it's just going to do it again. I ask, "Well what would you do if your hair straightener broke?" Women :screwy:


----------



## north (Sep 22, 2010)

Blue.Jester.02Gti said:


> or... jerk that steering wheel while idling to watch the rpms move up and down



tru^^


----------



## r32rick (Feb 22, 2009)

when you look out your window and whack off to ur car....


----------



## jc_bb (Sep 27, 2005)

when you pull up behind another car with a 1.8t of any brand and know exactly what combination of turbo variant, big/small port head, forged or cast internals, 19vs20mm piston pins it has under the bonnet!


----------



## mj23wizards (Nov 29, 2006)

1.8T vs. damp weather. Who wins?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

mj23wizards said:


> 1.8T vs. damp weather. Who wins?


LOL


----------

